# CONNECTIONS 4 #15



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > If you do an Internet search for "Waltzing Matilda - free song" , there is a free version by John Williamson
> ...


I am going to try & email it to you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If you do an Internet search for "Waltzing Matilda - free song" , there is a free version by John Williamson


Oh thanks I will have a look,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm back to bed now as my eyes are beginning yto droop ajd someone keeps moveing the typewriter ieiys. nIGHT night . love you qll xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm back to bed now as my eyes are beginning yto droop ajd someone keeps moveing the typewriter ieiys. nIGHT night . love you qll xxxxxxxxx


Ok, sleep well - I thought you had gone to bed :lol: :lol:

I hope you feel better tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Night ladies. Looks like I missed you all. Will check back later.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

This has been the day from @&$% I do not like algebra have I said that lately...didn't make it to sewing circle DH got home late and it was an hour and a half late so no point going and I have been having sinus issues again..

GS love the "milk" hehehe
Xiang love the quilt 

hope everyone has a nice day/night

that reminds me Happy Australia Day Judi and Patticake

Those not feeling well from there FM hope you feel better soon

Nitzi thanks for the links on the socks I love the verypink ones she is so easy to learn from

gotta run been a long day love and hugs 

Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This has been the day from @&$% I do not like algebra have I said that lately...didn't make it to sewing circle DH got home late and it was an hour and a half late so no point going and I have been having sinus issues again..
> 
> GS love the "milk" hehehe
> Xiang love the quilt
> ...


Hope you feel better again, soon Binky.

Hello Pam, I a, taking a little break from my sewing (it's really almost fighting with the machine, as I am using one that is much smaller than my quilting machine) I really want my machine back :-( :-(


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > This has been the day from @&$% I do not like algebra have I said that lately...didn't make it to sewing circle DH got home late and it was an hour and a half late so no point going and I have been having sinus issues again..
> ...


Hi Judi,

Just got back from dinner and a trip to buy my DH a heater for his shop. Sorry to hear you are struggling with the machine you are using. Will you be able to get your machine back at some point?

Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This has been the day from @&$% I do not like algebra have I said that lately...didn't make it to sewing circle DH got home late and it was an hour and a half late so no point going and I have been having sinus issues again..
> 
> GS love the "milk" hehehe
> Xiang love the quilt
> ...


Binky,

Sorry your day has not been great. I hope you get your sinus problem cleared up soon.

Pam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm way back on page 65, trying to catch-up.....

Purple.... The doll looks great and the little grey inset is perfect. I knew there was a glint of red in that hair on Liam... He is growing so quickly.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've had my mammogram and bone density this week and also my annual physical with EKG and all that stuff... Many phone calls to ins. and Dr...... but finally have colonoscopy set up for Monday. YUCK... and DH has his set for 2.14.... He also had physical today and has been referred to dermatologist... just one more appointment.... I am so sick of Dr.s..... Oh well, I only have 4 more to go.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


My machine badly needs servicing, its getting don in late Feb, but I I just do smallish stuff until then, it will be ok
:XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've had my mammogram and bone density this week and also my annual physical with EKG and all that stuff... Many phone calls to ins. and Dr...... but finally have colonoscopy set up for Monday. YUCK... and DH has his set for 2.14.... He also had physical today and has been referred to dermatologist... just one more appointment.... I am so sick of Dr.s..... Oh well, I only have 4 more to go.


I'm just having a bit of a rest for my tea, then I will be sewing again, but I am taking the iPad with me, to the sewing room. Then I can answer any posts. I will be knitting again, later this evening :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Without saying an awful lot, can I ask you this? Have your family every done things that are so stupid to you that its got you cross????? Mines made me a little cross this morning (Well, a big bit cross) and it's got nothing to do with me so I shouldnt be, But boy I,m in a mood hahahaha I'm like a naggy old woman!


This doesn't happen often.... but it just so happens I'm a little miffed at oldest daughter right now and so is her Father.... Even when it doesn't involve us, it is hard to watch when they make poor decisions.... I just keep my distance for a bit....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Your like me, I hate to deedle-didle-dum the day away without listing in my head what I have accomplished! Sad, isn't it? My DH has no trouble at all doing nothing useful for days on end!!


 And mine has to have the TV on the whole time he is doing nothing..... so I feel like I can't make noise..... If I happen to mention a project that we might tackle, he is quick to run off to the nursery or some other errand!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > On my little iPad. Haha might take it to the hospital int the morning. I look intellectual but I'm only playing mahjong and connections ......
> ...


Me too.... I used to play with a group every week.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Your like me, I hate to deedle-didle-dum the day away without listing in my head what I have accomplished! Sad, isn't it? My DH has no trouble at all doing nothing useful for days on end!!
> ...


That is exactly what mine has done all day - I don't care if I make a noise anymore, I have too much to do .... and some of it is noisy .... GGGRRRR


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > On my little iPad. Haha might take it to the hospital int the morning. I look intellectual but I'm only playing mahjong and connections ......
> ...


Me too.... I used to play with a group every week.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I know it is silly but I figure if he isn't going to do anything but sit in the chair and watch TV, then I shouldn't have to do anything either..... I really must get the studio under control.... I can always go up there and get something done.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

All of you have made such nice "milk' purchases this week... I'm jealous. A new catalog came today from a new yarn company... and I have filled out a KnitPicks order... but waiting for a friend to add to it before I send it off.. DH stopped at our HUGE Half Price Book store to spend his gift vertificates and bought me a terrific knitting book by Stephanie Japel, the lady that teaches the titting class on Crafty..... It has some great patterns.... (I haven't found my ASJ yet, so can't cast that on.) I *thought* I had finished up a little cloth tonight...... Cast it off and all before I decided there was an error and I frogged back more than half of it.... I guess familiarity breeds contempt. I've dones os many of this one.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pam... I had been doing great with walking every morning, but got off track. As soon as our weather clears a little, I plan on getting back to it. I really feel so much better and get so much more done when I start the day off with a walk..... Besides, I just found out that I am going to have my Grandpuppy (Great Pyrinees) staying with me for a week..... I'll really have to be in shape, as she only has one speed... fast.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly..... We miss you too..... and so sorry to hear that you are having so much pain and other issues right now... I hope that your computer comes back earlier than later... Now I hear on the news that we have another strain of flu that is much more contageous headed our way..... I sure hope that we all avoid that... Do take good care of yourself...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV and Judi... Sorry to hear that you both are having FM flares.... I know how hard it is for both of you to "Take it Easy"..... Always lots of irons in the fire....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan.... glad the report for DH was good... and glad that they are going to check you all out with the monitors... I know you don't have time for it,,,, but with all the snow... you might as well stay in, rest and humor them....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

We have been having some service problems this week. We had no phone, internet or TV one evening and the KP site has been exceptionally slow. I need to call them about mom's price increase tomorrow anyhow so will have the lines checked out again.....

It is 2:30 AM so I am going to try and get some sleep. it is going to be a rather chilly and grey week-end so I hope to get something done tomorrow.... Most of Sunday will be spent getting ready for Monday... 

DD just gave me the kid's schedules through July. The next two months are so jam packed.... There is something almost every day.... Next Sat. will be DH's birthday, an all day dance competition and the first day of a volleyball tournament. Getting a new knitting project started in mandatory with all that time sitting in stands... 

Everyone, stay warm (or cool) and I hope you all get back to feeling good....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We have been having some service problems this week. We had no phone, internet or TV one evening and the KP site has been exceptionally slow. I need to call them about mom's price increase tomorrow anyhow so will have the lines checked out again.....
> 
> It is 2:30 AM so I am going to try and get some sleep. it is going to be a rather chilly and grey week-end so I hope to get something done tomorrow.... Most of Sunday will be spent getting ready for Monday...
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are another one who needs to schedule in some rest time - just remember to take a break at some time :roll:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from an almost snow free and sunny Surrey. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am feeling very jagged ATM & between the b*#%¥ cricket & a d*¥%#^? Across the road, my nerves are stretched very tightly, so I am listening to some music on my iPad, and knitting while waiting for someone to chat with :evil: :hunf: :twisted:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from an almost snow free and sunny Surrey. How is everyone today? xx


Hello, how are you today? As you will see by my previous post, I am feeling very tense


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from an almost snow free and sunny Surrey. How is everyone today? xx
> ...


Hi Xiang, Felling not too bad, might try a walk down to the shops later. It's lovely and sunny here, although I believe where Susan is there has been blizzards.
Sending you lots of calming vibes and I prescribe deep slow breathing and lavendar oil. What's the problem,can I help?
xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


No, I think I just need some time out, to be with just myself. Since it isn't safe for me to drive anymore, I can't just get in the car and go anywhere, alone, someone has to be with me & I am really missing my alone time, so I have my earphones with music, blocking everything else out


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I know that feeling. I've been told that I shouldn't really go for a walk. But as you say just some time alone is good. Hope the earphones work. Sending you lots and lots of hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Thanks, you just gave me a smile xxx

I would like to go for a walk, but there are dogs all around us & most of them can get out of their yards, so I am too afraid to go by myself & no-one will come with me - but that would defeat the purpose of the walk. I have been sewing & pinning the quilt today, but had to stop, so now I am doing the so, and getting ready to put a new colour in, not sure which one I will use first, tho :?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > If you do an Internet search for "Waltzing Matilda - free song" , there is a free version by John Williamson
> ...


It'll be too late by tomorrow, although you could save it for next year!!! :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


All the ones I saw that were "free", ended up either asking for Credit Card details, or wanted you to sign up for caller tones @ so much a week & so much per song, so none of them were free :roll: :-(


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This has been the day from @&$% I do not like algebra have I said that lately...didn't make it to sewing circle DH got home late and it was an hour and a half late so no point going and I have been having sinus issues again..
> 
> GS love the "milk" hehehe
> Xiang love the quilt
> ...


Aw Binky, sorry you had a rough day! I _never_ liked algebra, never got it, or understood it or wanted to learn it!! :lol: :lol: :lol: My DD is a maths teacher and has offered to tutor me. I said yes, in exchange for me teaching her to knit, that soon shut her up!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Londy xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > This has been the day from @&$% I do not like algebra have I said that lately...didn't make it to sewing circle DH got home late and it was an hour and a half late so no point going and I have been having sinus issues again..
> ...


Good come back, you did alright without it, for this long - so why do you need it now :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've had my mammogram and bone density this week and also my annual physical with EKG and all that stuff... Many phone calls to ins. and Dr...... but finally have colonoscopy set up for Monday. YUCK... and DH has his set for 2.14.... He also had physical today and has been referred to dermatologist... just one more appointment.... I am so sick of Dr.s..... Oh well, I only have 4 more to go.


Oh poor you, it must all be very wearing and more to come!! Hang in there kiddo, you'll soon have put in all behind you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Without saying an awful lot, can I ask you this? Have your family every done things that are so stupid to you that its got you cross????? Mines made me a little cross this morning (Well, a big bit cross) and it's got nothing to do with me so I shouldnt be, But boy I,m in a mood hahahaha I'm like a naggy old woman!
> ...


Hard to do but I'm sure it's the right thing, I think we've all been there!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Londy, I don't just want Waltzing Matilda for Australia Day. I want it as my permament ring tone as I had it in France and I knew it was my phone as no one else is daft enough to have it and it is my middle name!! How are you today? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I shall ask DS when he comes over he may know of a way to get one.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I hope he finds it for you xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and ... well it was cold when I opened the window for the cat, which is why I'm awake right now.
We had snow yesterday, but in the town that I work, it turned into a blizzard and 50 or 60 cars decided that they were cold and would have a huddle together. But they got too close and their bumpers got all tangled together, so the police decided to close off the highway while they got that party all straightened out.
Now imagine 6 lanes of traffic from a concrete median highway going onto a two lane road. AND, there is a hole in the wall bridge that is a single lane and very hard for the big trucks to get through because it is so small. Traffic was backed up for 20 miles in both directions. 
I'm lucky, I've lived in this area for 45 years and knew all the back ways to get around this mess. But I'm betting some of those drivers were stuck in traffic all night, or may still be stuck in it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am feeling very jagged ATM & between the b*#%¥ cricket & a d*¥%#^? Across the road, my nerves are stretched very tightly, so I am listening to some music on my iPad, and knitting while waiting for someone to chat with :evil: :hunf: :twisted:


Sorry the cricket got your good mood. How's the weather down under? Still hot?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I am feeling very jagged ATM & between the b*#%¥ cricket & a d*¥%#^? Across the road, my nerves are stretched very tightly, so I am listening to some music on my iPad, and knitting while waiting for someone to chat with :evil: :hunf: :twisted:
> ...


No, it has been quite cool, actually had to put a blanket on the bed, I nearly froze last night - but it is nowhere near your cold weather temps yet, but nearly too cold for this person :roll: :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I've got a treadmill in the basement set up in front of the tv. I can turn to the National Geographic or the Travel channel and walk to some pretty views. Too cold to walk outside for long at the moment.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I've been thinking of making some soft bedsocks. No matter how many blankets that I put at the end of my bed, my feet still get cold.

Guess we all get used to a certain range of temperatures.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


My spare activity room is taken up by my youngest DD, until she goes back to Uni, then I can start my WII exercises again, but it is difficult with her home, as she hibernates in the room, most of the time - because of the tv habits of DH - there is no tv reception in my tv :-( :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its a beautiful day. The sun is out and its thawing like crazy. We seemed to have missed the edge of the snowstorm. Some folk were trapped for 8 hrs I'd have hated that. o've desided to start something new today ad I must use my new needles. They are burninmg a hole in the wrapper. How are you all today? Purple hows your FM (Truth) Judi hows your bones, Purley wasnt good last night either.I'm the fittest amongst you. OBTW im all unwired now !!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


We do, I would have to have all my indoor clothes made of Qiviut yarn, to keep my body warmth in, then layer other natural animal fibres over that, for outside wear. I am making fine knitted clothing for winter, now - starting with the ASJ, then I will be making myself some singlets and shirts


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I have a cable that has been pinned to walls running from the basement, up two levels to my room. I bought a white cable so it isn't completely hideous, and I can have reception in my room.
Are you on cable, satellite or antenna?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a beautiful day. The sun is out and its thawing like crazy. We seemed to have missed the edge of the snowstorm. Some folk were trapped for 8 hrs I'd have hated that. o've desided to start something new today ad I must use my new needles. They are burninmg a hole in the wrapper. How are you all today? Purple hows your FM (Truth) Judi hows your bones, Purley wasnt good last night either.I'm the fittest amongst you. OBTW im all unwired now !!!!


Glad your snow it melting.
I take it you got a good report from your tests.
Are those new needles rosewood?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a beautiful day. The sun is out and its thawing like crazy. We seemed to have missed the edge of the snowstorm. Some folk were trapped for 8 hrs I'd have hated that. o've desided to start something new today ad I must use my new needles. They are burninmg a hole in the wrapper. How are you all today? Purple hows your FM (Truth) Judi hows your bones, Purley wasnt good last night either.I'm the fittest amongst you. OBTW im all unwired now !!!!


I am feeling much better now, I was ready to strangle the nearest person, while I was waiting for one of you lot to surface .... I have now spoken with a couple of you, and am feeling much better for it - you have all brightened my day, now - thank you so much - I really don't like feeling jagged :roll:

My tendons & ligaments are feeling a little better & the head is much clearer now :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I disappeared, I was having afight with my computer, it was trying to change my homepage and funny things kept coming up. But I think I got it sorted!! 
Morning Susan glad the sun is shining and you missed the worst of the snow. Keep warm.]
Nitzi thanks for the Waltzing Matilda link I will give it a try.
I am gpoing to have to go now as I must get out for a walk while it is nice.
Hope everyone has a good day, Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I kinda fancy the idea of a Qiviut tank (I guess that's your singlet), but I just have this idea that that would be too decadent. Even if I'm the only one that knows that it is under my clothes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Sorry I disappeared, I was having afight with my computer, it was trying to change my homepage and funny things kept coming up. But I think I got it sorted!!
> Morning Susan glad the sun is shining and you missed the worst of the snow. Keep warm.]
> Nitzi thanks for the Waltzing Matilda link I will give it a try.
> I am gpoing to have to go now as I must get out for a walk while it is nice.
> Hope everyone has a good day, Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxx


Bye Purple, have a nice walk.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Antenna - we have run the cable to the tv, but it still doesn't work - :idea: might need to resort to getting someone in, who actually knows what they are doing :?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

G9irls I'vejust opened my post. I've an app for the follow up in April 24th and I've to expect to be there 3 hrs. Aw well, thats another day out hahahaha..I'll have been away by then. with two friends who swear to watch me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy Austrailia day Girls I'm sending you a tena card .


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

morning girls you all sond a bit down this morning, hope it is just the weather, grizzle is the same but the snow is clearing a bit in the sun after the snowstorm we had last night, and through the night it stoped at abour 3-30 this morning, but the sun has come out now so hopefully it will clear a lot of it


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> G9irls I'vejust opened my post. I've an app for the follow up in April 24th and I've to expect to be there 3 hrs. Aw well, thats another day out hahahaha..I'll have been away by then. with two friends who swear to watch me.


Something to look forward to :wink:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


No - a singlet (as far as I am concerned) has sort of string straps & a tank has the board straps. I am actually planning on getting enough of the purple that you gave me, to make a bra top - I just got the Lingerie book from White Lies & there are some garments in there, including socks & stockings, that I would like to make for myself - a lot of the fabrics used now, annoy my skin


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

shand said:


> morning girls you all sond a bit down this morning, hope it is just the weather, grizzle is the same but the snow is clearing a bit in the sun after the snowstorm we had last night, and through the night it stoped at abour 3-30 this morning, but the sun has come out now so hopefully it will clear a lot of it


Morning Shand. I hope that the snow all melts for you, so no one has to go shovelling.
It's always nicer when the sun is out.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Sorry I disappeared, I was having afight with my computer, it was trying to change my homepage and funny things kept coming up. But I think I got it sorted!!
> Morning Susan glad the sun is shining and you missed the worst of the snow. Keep warm.]
> Nitzi thanks for the Waltzing Matilda link I will give it a try.
> I am gpoing to have to go now as I must get out for a walk while it is nice.
> Hope everyone has a good day, Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxx


Have a lovely day, Purple, you girls have all cheered me up, immensely - I feel good again - thank you so much xoxoxoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan your appointment is so far ahead you don't have to worry for a while. AND the weather will be warmer by then (we hope)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> G9irls I'vejust opened my post. I've an app for the follow up in April 24th and I've to expect to be there 3 hrs. Aw well, thats another day out hahahaha..I'll have been away by then. with two friends who swear to watch me.


That's a bit of bad luck, can you reschedule one or the other :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I have to remember to get to the White Lies site and look around. They have such wonderful looking items. 
That would be a pretty pic with you covered head to toe in qiviut.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy Austrailia day Girls I'm sending you a tena card .


Thanks Susan, I will keep a look out for it xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


If I get to that point, I will post a photo, so you can see who I am :lol: :lol: if I don't allow myself to spend anymore money for a while, i should be able to do it :shock: :shock:


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > morning girls you all sond a bit down this morning, hope it is just the weather, grizzle is the same but the snow is clearing a bit in the sun after the snowstorm we had last night, and through the night it stoped at abour 3-30 this morning, but the sun has come out now so hopefully it will clear a lot of it
> ...


yes I hope it is all gone by monday as grizzle has an app. at t he hospital and we cant miss this one


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off for a bit ladies. My tummy wants some breakfast.
I'm glad that it's looking brighter in your parts of the world. My part is going to be all sunny and white, when the sun gets up.
Xiang, hope that cricket decides to find another home. Keep the iPad blaring and he just might.
Talk laters.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

We were forcast snow today, but we have lovely sunshine...I've put washing on the line :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im back I'm on page 96 and I've been doing a couple of Tena jobs. I also have to find linky on skype and then I can knit. What a busy life I lead.


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

what is qivuit please, I havent heared of thet before


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off for a bit ladies. My tummy wants some breakfast.
> I'm glad that it's looking brighter in your parts of the world. My part is going to be all sunny and white, when the sun gets up.
> Xiang, hope that cricket decides to find another home. Keep the iPad blaring and he just might.
> Talk laters.


I have my earphones in, they block a lot of things & keeps me happy.

I posted a pic or 2 of a quilt I am finishing off, just in case you haven't seen it :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

shand said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


I hope it all goes soon Shand so you can make the appointment.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Judi I saw your quilt...forgot to comment  It looks like a lot of work went into it...a beautiful jobs as always :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've had my mammogram and bone density this week and also my annual physical with EKG and all that stuff... Many phone calls to ins. and Dr...... but finally have colonoscopy set up for Monday. YUCK... and DH has his set for 2.14.... He also had physical today and has been referred to dermatologist... just one more appointment.... I am so sick of Dr.s..... Oh well, I only have 4 more to go.


Oh sweetheart you have my sympathy. Just lay back and think of America!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

shand said:


> what is qivuit please, I havent heared of thet before


It is a wonderfully soft yarn, from the Musk Ox of Canada. If you look at this site, it will tell you all about it:-http://cottagecraftangora.com/


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my mammogram and bone density this week and also my annual physical with EKG and all that stuff... Many phone calls to ins. and Dr...... but finally have colonoscopy set up for Monday. YUCK... and DH has his set for 2.14.... He also had physical today and has been referred to dermatologist... just one more appointment.... I am so sick of Dr.s..... Oh well, I only have 4 more to go.
> ...


She will be too sedated to think of anything - so the best thing would be to tell her to forget all about it for now, and do something pleasurable like ..... Now let me think ..... hmmmmmm ....... maybe ....... KNITTING that would be better than thinking of those examinations :lol: :lol:

Oh yes ..... hello darling Shand - I am feeling so good now - psychologically anyway - my foul, blue funk mood has disappeared, and now I have a lovely rainbow & silver mood - absolutely sparkling ;-) ;-)  :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Without saying an awful lot, can I ask you this? Have your family every done things that are so stupid to you that its got you cross????? Mines made me a little cross this morning (Well, a big bit cross) and it's got nothing to do with me so I shouldnt be, But boy I,m in a mood hahahaha I'm like a naggy old woman!
> ...


Been there...just the other day....join the club!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Judi I saw your quilt...forgot to comment  It looks like a lot of work went into it...a beautiful jobs as always :thumbup:


Thank you, thank you **bowing gracefully** I started it about 3 years ago, then my brain went on holiday, as far as the piecing of the quilt went, but now it is finally nearly finished :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I think we all do that - its safer, then we don't say something we will regret :roll:


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Xiang said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > what is qivuit please, I havent heared of thet before
> ...


thank you for that, I will look at it in a bit as grizzle has just woken up so better go and start his lunch catch you all soon


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

shand said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


Ok Shand, enjoy lunch & the rest of your day xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Judi I saw your quilt...forgot to comment  It looks like a lot of work went into it...a beautiful jobs as always :thumbup:
> ...


I do that with projects...the more I put them off the less I want to do them. Then when I push myself to complete I wonder why I procastinated so much :?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning girls. Its a beautiful day. The sun is out and its thawing like crazy. We seemed to have missed the edge of the snowstorm. Some folk were trapped for 8 hrs I'd have hated that. o've desided to start something new today ad I must use my new needles. They are burninmg a hole in the wrapper. How are you all today? Purple hows your FM (Truth) Judi hows your bones, Purley wasnt good last night either.I'm the fittest amongst you. OBTW im all unwired now !!!!
> ...


No they arer bamboo nitz.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning girls. Its a beautiful day. The sun is out and its thawing like crazy. We seemed to have missed the edge of the snowstorm. Some folk were trapped for 8 hrs I'd have hated that. o've desided to start something new today ad I must use my new needles. They are burninmg a hole in the wrapper. How are you all today? Purple hows your FM (Truth) Judi hows your bones, Purley wasnt good last night either.I'm the fittest amongst you. OBTW im all unwired now !!!!
> ...


Im sending you Gentle loving and warm cuddles...I hope they help your pain


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I find writing an email, but never sending it helps. It has to stay in the 'drafts box' for a while other wise I still continue to 'hold' conversations about the problem.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

shand said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


Have a nice day Shand.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


This one got a little difficult, cos I had to work out how to extend it from a cot quilt to a single bed quilt, and then the blocks weren't going together properly .... And I think I started making it at about the same time that things started getting really difficult at work, and finally I just crumpled under the pressure - for me, just the fact that it is all working now, is testament to exactly how bad working was, for me - I am so glad I got out when I did :-D :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning shand, sorry you had more snow. It seems to be thawing. Its a beautiful day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


It sounds like you made the best move there then


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > G9irls I'vejust opened my post. I've an app for the follow up in April 24th and I've to expect to be there 3 hrs. Aw well, thats another day out hahahaha..I'll have been away by then. with two friends who swear to watch me.
> ...


no problems. I go away in March for a "Dancing" weekend. Thats rich isnt it? Its been booked since October I think. I dont know if I'll dance but I'm still going if I'm ok.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Definitely, I only have these little hiccoughs occasionally, now - life is good & getting better each day


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

shand said:


> what is qivuit please, I havent heared of thet before


buffalo yarn shand. I think. :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Oh, I misunderstood, I thought they were scheduled for the same date :roll: :roll: it will do you good to do this trip, especially with good friends who will look after you xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > what is qivuit please, I havent heared of thet before
> ...


Almost - Musk Ox. A different line in the Bovine Breed
:-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am having a wonderful time with all of you on - I just wish we could do a group Skype - that would be great - with everyone of us on xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Me too Judi. Theres no job worth losing your health for


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Yes, Stress causes a lot of needless damage, if only we knew that when we were younger - I definitely would never have become a nurse


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you found linky on skype? I'll have to have a good look for her. I sent off a request but she's never had it hahahaha. Lord knows who it was I asked to join me.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have you found linky on skype? I'll have to have a good look for her. I sent off a request but she's never had it hahahaha. Lord knows who it was I asked to join me.


Yes, I don't think she has linked me yet, I will also send her another request. Did she send you her details


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Have you found linky on skype? I'll have to have a good look for her. I sent off a request but she's never had it hahahaha. Lord knows who it was I asked to join me.
> ...


I dont think so. I shall have another look.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I will PM it to you again


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I want to show all you girls a drawing, It's been sent to me from Linky's young son Ethan. He sent it to me to make me better, Don't you think it's a lovely thought for a young man to have? I'm so touched. He's drawn it himself.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ethans picture


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ethans picture


Not bad, good shading


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I may try my new needles out now Judi. I hope you sleep well. XXXX


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I may try my new needles out now Judi. I hope you sleep well. XXXX


Have fun, I won't be in bed for a while, I am working on my ASJ - I am liking it too, it will be nice & light, but warm. Bye for now xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ethans picture


Wow, how lovely, you must be thrilled and what a talented lad!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've tried my new needles out and made lunch. The family are supposed to be coming down later, probably eraly evening. ~not to stop. I've started knitting A BABY COAT FOR the WRVS at cleveland hospital just for something different to do.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Londy, I don't just want Waltzing Matilda for Australia Day. I want it as my permament ring tone as I had it in France and I knew it was my phone as no one else is daft enough to have it and it is my middle name!! How are you today? xxx


You probably know I have "Reach Out, I'll be there" by The Four Tops as my ringtone. It has always been a fave of DH - and me - and my mum loved the sentiment so much, she asked to have it played at her funeral....oooh, I'm tearing up now!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyway, enough of all that, just thought I'd show you what I've been doing and why I haven't been on much! My gd has a new bed, it is 4' wide so visitors can use it. She loved her single duvet cover and so her mum asked me to turn the single into a double. I have to say, it was a hard slog and I have another one to do but am quite pleased with the result. Just waiting to be asked to make pillow cases out of the scraps....groan!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Londy you ARE so clever. No wonder you are always asked to do things for thwm. You have many talents.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Your like me, I hate to deedle-didle-dum the day away without listing in my head what I have accomplished! Sad, isn't it? My DH has no trouble at all doing nothing useful for days on end!!
> ...


Oh, that sounds so familiar, especially the part about being quiet. And, if he falls asleep while watching something and we go to change the channel he'll wake up and say he was watching that program. Not as much now but he did that a lot when our son was younger and it frustrated DS no end. I just change it anyway. Luckily we don't have the TV on much during the day unless I turn it on to watch something while I'm knittIng so don't have to be quiet then.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Me, too. Exactly how I've become about it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pam... I had been doing great with walking every morning, but got off track. As soon as our weather clears a little, I plan on getting back to it. I really feel so much better and get so much more done when I start the day off with a walk..... Besides, I just found out that I am going to have my Grandpuppy (Great Pyrinees) staying with me for a week..... I'll really have to be in shape, as she only has one speed... fast.


Hi Jynx, it does make me feel so much better to start my day that way. It doesn't look like it's raining this morning, so I'm going to finish up here and try to get my walk in. And, yes, with dogs you you have to walk often and fast. They are definitely good for providing the discipline to get out regularly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > We have been having some service problems this week. We had no phone, internet or TV one evening and the KP site has been exceptionally slow. I need to call them about mom's price increase tomorrow anyhow so will have the lines checked out again.....
> ...


I agree with what Judi said - be sure to schedule some "me" time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'm sorry. Wish I could help you out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and ... well it was cold when I opened the window for the cat, which is why I'm awake right now.
> We had snow yesterday, but in the town that I work, it turned into a blizzard and 50 or 60 cars decided that they were cold and would have a huddle together. But they got too close and their bumpers got all tangled together, so the police decided to close off the highway while they got that party all straightened out.
> Now imagine 6 lanes of traffic from a concrete median highway going onto a two lane road. AND, there is a hole in the wall bridge that is a single lane and very hard for the big trucks to get through because it is so small. Traffic was backed up for 20 miles in both directions.
> I'm lucky, I've lived in this area for 45 years and knew all the back ways to get around this mess. But I'm betting some of those drivers were stuck in traffic all night, or may still be stuck in it.


Oh my goodness. So glad you were able to get home safe and sound and avoid sitting in traffic for hours and hours. I hope you stay in and knit all day today!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. It's been sunny all day and nerly all the snow has melted.
I got involved in family history this morning so didn't go out for a walk, but that's ok. How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a beautiful day. The sun is out and its thawing like crazy. We seemed to have missed the edge of the snowstorm. Some folk were trapped for 8 hrs I'd have hated that. o've desided to start something new today ad I must use my new needles. They are burninmg a hole in the wrapper. How are you all today? Purple hows your FM (Truth) Judi hows your bones, Purley wasnt good last night either.I'm the fittest amongst you. OBTW im all unwired now !!!!


Glad that most of the storm missed you! And that you are having beautiful weather after all that snow. What project are you going to start with those new needles? Good that you are now unwired.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been thinking of making some soft bedsocks. No matter how many blankets that I put at the end of my bed, my feet still get cold.

Guess we all get used to a certain range of temperatures.[/quote]

Hi Nitzi, I think I will join you on making bed socks. At themoment I'm wearing cotton socks, woollen socks and slipper boots and my feet are freezing!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pam, How are you today. Keeping busy? xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan your appointment is so far ahead you don't have to worry for a while. AND the weather will be warmer by then (we hope)


Hi Susan, I agree with Rebecca - the appointment is too far out to worry about it now. The weather should be better by then at any rate.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We were forcast snow today, but we have lovely sunshine...I've put washing on the line :roll:


You're washing will smell so good when you bring it in. I love that smell!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I actually don't mind the procedure itself as they give you demerol and you just float away. It's the preparation for it that is so unpleasant. The procedure is a necessary evil.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I actually don't mind the procedure itself as they give you demerol and you just float away. It's the preparation for it that is so unpleasant. The procedure is a necessary evil.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Exactly right, but sometimes I just can't help.myself from putting things off even though I know better.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Londy you ARE so clever. No wonder you are always asked to do things for thwm. You have many talents.


...and you are very kind!! Hope gd likes it!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'm glad you did, too. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Yoohoo, just had a nice pm from another KPer who is getting a group of other KPers together to do our brilliant workshop. Told her I would get lots of bottles of wine in ready. How are you today? xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ethans picture


How wonderful he thought to do this for you! It's a great picture.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Anyway, enough of all that, just thought I'd show you what I've been doing and why I haven't been on much! My gd has a new bed, it is 4' wide so visitors can use it. She loved her single duvet cover and so her mum asked me to turn the single into a double. I have to say, it was a hard slog and I have another one to do but am quite pleased with the result. Just waiting to be asked to make pillow cases out of the scraps....groan!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


That looks great and no wonder you've been MIA. That's quite a project. Well done.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Yoohoo, just had a nice pm from another KPer who is getting a group of other KPers together to do our brilliant workshop. Told her I would get lots of bottles of wine in ready. How are you today? xx


Yes, she pm'd me too, isn't that nice?! I'm fine thanks love, my back aches a bit from hauling that double duvet cover through the sewing machine and after I had finished that, I decided to wash the car!! Yes, you're right, I'm bonkers!!! I had forgotten that the reason I don't clean it very often is that you notice all the new little 'dings' on the bodywork! :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ethans picture


Lovely work Ethan.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. It's been sunny all day and nerly all the snow has melted.
> I got involved in family history this morning so didn't go out for a walk, but that's ok. How is everyone today? xxx


I'm not getting my walk this morning as it's now pouring down rain. Oh well, maybe it will clear up later. Glad your snow has almost all melted.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Yoohoo, just had a nice pm from another KPer who is getting a group of other KPers together to do our brilliant workshop. Told her I would get lots of bottles of wine in ready. How are you today? xx
> ...


We've got a shiny black car on our drive!!! DS hs bought ANOTHER one and had it delivered here so he can pick it up when he comes over! That means he has 5 cars in total, plus 3 quad bikes and four motor bikes, 2 jet skis, a tractor - shall I go on! Oops sorry I will stop it now. xx I am going to look for the picture of your duvet cover.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, enough of all that, just thought I'd show you what I've been doing and why I haven't been on much! My gd has a new bed, it is 4' wide so visitors can use it. She loved her single duvet cover and so her mum asked me to turn the single into a double. I have to say, it was a hard slog and I have another one to do but am quite pleased with the result. Just waiting to be asked to make pillow cases out of the scraps....groan!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> ...


There's always something to do in my sewing room - at least that's what I tell my DH when I need some 'me' time. Sadly, I can't pick up our wireless internet down there any more so I have to pop in and out of KP when I come back indoors! Thanks for your kind comments, by the way!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


He's so lucky to have you and that you have room for big shiny cars!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Pam, How are you today. Keeping busy? xx


Hi Purple,

I'm doing well, this morning. I've figured out how many stitches I need for ASJ, so am going to cast them in today. Have a couole errands to take care of, but will be at home most of the day doing one thing or another. Sounds like you've had a busy day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Think I'm going to charge car parking fees. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Think I'm going to charge car parking fees. xx


You mean you don't already??!!! Going to rest my aching back in the chair and have a little knit now. Catch you all later!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Anyway, enough of all that, just thought I'd show you what I've been doing and why I haven't been on much! My gd has a new bed, it is 4' wide so visitors can use it. She loved her single duvet cover and so her mum asked me to turn the single into a double. I have to say, it was a hard slog and I have another one to do but am quite pleased with the result. Just waiting to be asked to make pillow cases out of the scraps....groan!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Brilliant.
I remember sewing two sheets together to make a double duvet. I ended up with very sore arms after fighting with all that material!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Think I'm going to charge car parking fees. xx
> ...


Not for my friends. xxx Enjoy your rest.xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm off to get something done. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pam, How are you today. Keeping busy? xx
> ...


Glad you got your stitches sorted out. Perhaps we could go for a walk together when you visit? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm off to get something done. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone.


Enjoy yourself. I'm going to knit for a while too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That would be great. Let's plan on it. I'm going to work on getting our flights arranged this week, I think, or at least begin looking into them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Happy planning. Walking shoes at the ready.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Plans changed... Family not coming down now but we've waited all afternoon. We will see them tomorrow. It's 6pm and I'm waiting to go to bed, I'm tired.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Plans changed... Family not coming down now but we've waited all afternoon. We will see them tomorrow. It's 6pm and I'm waiting to go to bed, I'm tired.


Sleep well darling, you do well to know when to quit!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We wil see boys tomorrow. We've just had some facetime together. I think I'm going to watch my TV in bed now. nightnoight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Plans changed... Family not coming down now but we've waited all afternoon. We will see them tomorrow. It's 6pm and I'm waiting to go to bed, I'm tired.


Probably a good thing to rest this evening. Yesterday is catching up on you. Night night. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I actually don't mind the procedure itself as they give you demerol and you just float away. It's the preparation for it that is so unpleasant. The procedure is a necessary evil.


Me too.... I am only goig to be there an hour and don't mind the procedure at all.... but having to drink all that sports drink and having to watch DH eat all day... when I can't... He has just brought me packages of orange and lime jello... Yum...... It would be so much easier if it was a day that he was out..... but I just want it over with. I am hoping that this time they will move me out fo every 5 years.....

I think part of the reason I am up so late is that I need to "losten to the quiet" at the end of the day... so thae later SH goes to bed , the later I am up to have total silence ... then I get a second wind and forget to go to bed!!! I *used* to get a lot of knitting and cross stitch done... Now I'm on the computer doing puzzles..... or surfing KP....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan... glad you have that pesky monitor off now.... You are doing well if they are not needing to see you for 3 molnths.... Ethan has quite a talent for drawing.... How nice of hime th thimk of you..... I should think 6 is a perfectly acceptable time to be tucked up in bed. The sun is gone, the weather is cold, you have TV and knitting needles and you've cleaned up yarn and had a full ady out.... Yep.... definitely time to rest...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Plans changed... Family not coming down now but we've waited all afternoon. We will see them tomorrow. It's 6pm and I'm waiting to go to bed, I'm tired.


Sorry you had to wait for nothing. I'm voting for you to go to bed and at least rest if not sleep.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > I actually don't mind the procedure itself as they give you demerol and you just float away. It's the preparation for it that is so unpleasant. The procedure is a necessary evil.
> ...


I hear you on the procedure - prep is way worse than procedure, especially with someone eating all day around you.

I also hear what you are saying about having your quiet time. I thought DH was going to still be working a few more months, but that doesn't seem to be the case as they had a massive layoff where he worked and now he's home with me and it's a huge distraction for me! Oh well, we will hopefully get into some sort of rhythm for our days and not be in each other's way unless we want to be.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a much warmer Surrey than of late. Spoke to DD today and it looks like they are popping in tomorrow am. LM to collect her dolls blazer and DD to see if I could just make a dozen or so aprons for the play she is directing at school When does she need them? NOW!! Good job I'm way ahead on the surprise jacket. How is everyone? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Jynx and Pam, How are things your side of the Pond? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

AAArrrrggghhhh!! Just finishing a row and realized I should have changed colour at the beginning. Here comes the frogging.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Jynx and Pam, How are things your side of the Pond? xx


Hi Purple,

It's a cold, wet, and dreary afternoon here in the great Pacific Northwest. That's why we are know for being green in Western Washington. All it does it rain (well, that's not all but it sure seems like we get a lot of it this time of the year). I want those cold, clear days back! 

I got my errands run this a.m. and helped my DH with a little project and am getting some laundry done, so when I get off here I'm going to sit down and do a little knitting before I have to fix DH his dinner.

You are up late - but I'm glad we are online at the same time.

Sorry you have to do some frogging on your sweater. That gets irritating.

And, I can't believe your DD needs those aprons now! As you said, it's a good thing you are ahead of yourself with your ASJ.

Pam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pam,
My DD is a great panicker and I am sure I can sort out her aprons. She says she daren't ask her assistant as she will make a mess of it.
It's not too late here yet, just coming up to 10 am although I am already in my pjs. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I meant pm :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Pam,
> My DD is a great panicker and I am sure I can sort out her aprons. She says she daren't ask her assistant as she will make a mess of it.
> It's not too late here yet, just coming up to 10 am although I am already in my pjs. xx


That's good that it shouldn't be any trouble for you. And, also good that it's not too late over there (I would known that had I taken the time to figure it out).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Sorry I meant pm :roll: :roll: :roll:


I didn't even notice you said a.m.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from a much warmer Surrey than of late. Spoke to DD today and it looks like they are popping in tomorrow am. LM to collect her dolls blazer and DD to see if I could just make a dozen or so aprons for the play she is directing at school When does she need them? NOW!! Good job I'm way ahead on the surprise jacket. How is everyone? xx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: DH is just on the phone with DD#2. The play she is doing starts next Friday.... and could he just whip up a few black and white sketches to be projected on the wall.... the back end of a Le Mans car, and overpass of the Dan Ryan Expressway in Chicago, a broomstick sharpened into a weapon. a gun.... Isn't in fun to have such great notice? Some things just never change.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Haha, that is why I had half my garage converted to a sewing/quiet room when I retired as DH had been retired for 18 years and had taken over the house while I was still at work!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've never gotten out of PJ's and it is 4 PM here.... I don't plan on getting fressed tomorrow either!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from a much warmer Surrey than of late. Spoke to DD today and it looks like they are popping in tomorrow am. LM to collect her dolls blazer and DD to see if I could just make a dozen or so aprons for the play she is directing at school When does she need them? NOW!! Good job I'm way ahead on the surprise jacket. How is everyone? xx
> ...


Perhaps we should put our two thespians together and let them sort it out :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've never gotten out of PJ's and it is 4 PM here.... I don't plan on getting fressed tomorrow either!!!!


Good for you. PJ days are good. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Londy and good evening. How are you?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


So you totally understand. I have a room that is supposed to be my sewing/quiet room but the computer is in here and DH just loves to spend time on the computer. Mind you, he has a laptop he could use elsewhere, but this is where he likes to park it. I really, really need to get in here and clean and organize the room, but he's always here!!!! So, I'm just going to start kicking him out when I want to work in here. He has an entire 1,000 ft workshop out back, but where does he spend his time? In my space!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That sounds like a terrific plan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I've never gotten out of PJ's and it is 4 PM here.... I don't plan on getting fressed tomorrow either!!!!
> ...


I agree - it feels a bit decadent to stay in PJs all day long. :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, that is why I had half my garage converted to a sewing/quiet room when I retired as DH had been retired for 18 years and had taken over the house while I was still at work!!


 I hae the entire room over the two car garage as my studio... I *was* sharing with DH and his paints... but possession is 9/10ths of the law... and he lost most of his space. He does still have his cabinets. My space in the garage has become pretty miniscule... but I insist on room for the car when he isn't woodworking....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

So you totally understand. I have a room that is supposed to be my sewing/quiet room but the computer is in here and DH just loves to spend time on the computer. Mind you, he has a laptop he could use elsewhere, but this is where he likes to park it. I really, really need to get in here and clean and organize the room, but he's always here!!!! So, I'm just going to start kicking him out when I want to work in here. He has an entire 1,000 ft workshop out back, but where does he spend his time? In my space![/quote]

Mr P is not even allowed to breath in my work room!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, that is why I had half my garage converted to a sewing/quiet room when I retired as DH had been retired for 18 years and had taken over the house while I was still at work!!
> ...


I know. I have to assume possession of this room and really claim it as mine. Working on that!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


You are worth a bit of decadence every now and then.

Anyone fancy a drink? I'm off to put the kettle on.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> So you totally understand. I have a room that is supposed to be my sewing/quiet room but the computer is in here and DH just loves to spend time on the computer. Mind you, he has a laptop he could use elsewhere, but this is where he likes to park it. I really, really need to get in here and clean and organize the room, but he's always here!!!! So, I'm just going to start kicking him out when I want to work in here. He has an entire 1,000 ft workshop out back, but where does he spend his time? In my space!


Mr P is not even allowed to breath in my work room![/quote]

That's where I need to get with this room - no one but me can walk into it at any time! I'll get there sooner or later (and since he's home with me all day everyday he can work on clearing out the desk he has in another room and use his laptop there).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Agreed. Sure, what are you offering? A nice hot toddy sounds good on a day like today.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

If I can ever get my I-pad cord replaced... you girls will have to tell me how to set up Skype. This laptop doesn't have a camera, so I've never bothered.... but it would be fun....

Pam, when are you planning to take your trip? 

I fully understand that retirement stuff. I thought my Dad would never get out of bed or get moving. Mom finally just put a pitvher of milk in the fridge and poured his ceral and she went bowling or whatever. He eventually became a paramedic and did a lot of that for the ambulance service and did golf.... but he was excellent at sitting in the chair all day... He also would fall asleep watching TV and wake instantly if we changed the channel.... Drove me crazy...

Dh is cery good with his projects.... and he does do the cooking. We respect each others work, time and space.... Now if I could just get him to release the remote once in awhile. Hie taste in progamming has gone to hell in a handbasket...... I am so glad hockey is back... at least we agree on watching that...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > He has an entire 1,000 ft workshop out back, but where does he spend his time? In my space!
> ...


That's where I need to get with this room - no one but me can walk into it at any time! I'll get there sooner or later (and since he's home with me all day everyday he can work on clearing out the desk he has in another room and use his laptop there).[/quote]
I wish we could add on more room for DH's shop.... The GD's have dubbed the studio the "No Boys Allowed" Club.... The only way DH can come up at all is to deliver cookies or drinks.... (Besides, I have the floor so cluttered right now... *no one can get in..... including me. Soon to be remedied.*


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I wish we could add on more room for DH's shop.... The GD's have dubbed the studio the "No Boys Allowed" Club.... The only way DH can come up at all is to deliver cookies or drinks.... (Besides, I have the floor so cluttered right now... *no one can get in..... including me. Soon to be remedied.[/quote]*


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


*[/quote]

Good luck with that. :thumbup: :thumbup:*


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd love a nice hot cup.... I feel like I should be eating the entire refrigerator now... since I can't have anything tomorrow..... A day without chocolate. How will I ever survive??? OH, I just remembered, we never heated up the Glug at Christmas.... Maybe that will be my clear liquid all day tomorrow....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If I can ever get my I-pad cord replaced... you girls will have to tell me how to set up Skype. This laptop doesn't have a camera, so I've never bothered.... but it would be fun....
> 
> Pam, when are you planning to take your trip?
> 
> ...


We don't have a camera on our computer either, but I'm going to get one so I can skype. It would be so fun to chat face to face in real time.

My DH has a ton of projects, but some days it takes him awhile to get motivated. I'm giving him a bit of a break at the moment due to the layoff he just went through, but I won't give him a break for long. I understand he'd still like to work to save his income for his special projects (his airplane, or saving for some other man toys), but I won't put up with him being frumpy for long. It's not fun to be around. He seems to be a bit better about it every day, so that's progress. He's out in the shop now working on something or other. Our taste in TV is somewhat different (he loves the military channel and those kinds of things), so we try to compromise and watch things we both will enjoy when we are both watching TV. Otherwise, I just leave and go read or something in another room and he gets on the computer and does his thing if I'm watching something he doesn't care about.

My plan is we will head over there just after Labor Day (when all the summer holidays are over for the folks here in the U.S.). I'm hoping we can be gone about 3 weeks and see parts of England, Scotland and Ireland. Really need to get busy planning it as it's now only about 7-1/2 months away. Can't believe it's finally getting time to plan.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'd love a nice hot cup.... I feel like I should be eating the entire refrigerator now... since I can't have anything tomorrow..... A day without chocolate. How will I ever survive??? OH, I just remembered, we never heated up the Glug at Christmas.... Maybe that will be my clear liquid all day tomorrow....


That might work - then you wouldn't know you weren't eating!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'd love a nice hot cup.... I feel like I should be eating the entire refrigerator now... since I can't have anything tomorrow..... A day without chocolate. How will I ever survive??? OH, I just remembered, we never heated up the Glug at Christmas.... Maybe that will be my clear liquid all day tomorrow....


I was told it had to be liquid that you could see through so I suggest neat gin and vodka. Then at least you won't care what you are having done. Sorry that wasn't very helpful. I do feel for you though. Would you like a chocolate biscuit or three with your tea?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love a nice hot cup.... I feel like I should be eating the entire refrigerator now... since I can't have anything tomorrow..... A day without chocolate. How will I ever survive??? OH, I just remembered, we never heated up the Glug at Christmas.... Maybe that will be my clear liquid all day tomorrow....
> ...


Oh great minds think alike :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > If I can ever get my I-pad cord replaced... you girls will have to tell me how to set up Skype. This laptop doesn't have a camera, so I've never bothered.... but it would be fun....
> ...


n
Let me know if I can help in anyway.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

When's Labour Day?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's coming up to 11 pm now. I've had my rice milk and I guess I'd better get to bed soon as the family will no doubt be here at the crack of dawn -well by 10 am anyway. Have a good afternoon Pam and Jynx. Catch up with you tomorrow. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> When's Labour Day?


Monday September 2


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> It's coming up to 11 pm now. I've had my rice milk and I guess I'd better get to bed soon as the family will no doubt be here at the crack of dawn -well by 10 am anyway. Have a good afternoon Pam and Jynx. Catch up with you tomorrow. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


Night Purple


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, first it wouldn't send at all and now i have a double post...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've just written a long note,,, and KP doesn't seem to want to let me send... Hopefully, this will go through..Then I'm off to do some knitting. 

Checking e-mails... I just recieved 15 patterns to knit while in your PJ's..... There must be a camera hidden in the house.

I can have anything clear... coffee, tea,,, just no red dye... Guess that does mean i need white wine instead of red. DARN!

Pam,,, DH is Irish so he is really wanting to take a trip. My SIL took her two boys and scattered BIL and FIL ashes everywehere they went.

My dad always had a plane. I spent may week-ends at the airport or flying with him. Mom wouldn't go anymore. When i was 5, we wer in air when dad lost an engine. Mom was pregnant and a little high strung... so when I piped up and said "Daddy, are we going to die?" that was the end or her flying!!!!!

Sleep well PV.... Catch you all tomorrow... or when KP decided to respond.....


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Tell him he can have the computer and you'll take the laptop, IF, he will move the computer somewhere else. He'll make a place for it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> When's Labour Day?


Labor Day is the 1st Monday in September so I'm thinking we'll leave here sometime that week - maybe Tues, Wed, or Thurs. Have to figure that out.

Thank you for the offer of help. Will probably take you up on it as we get going on plans as it would be good to get input on how distances and timing of getting around and that sort of stuff.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > When's Labour Day?
> ...


Thanks Nitzi and hello, I'm just signing off as it's my bed time, nothing personal. Love u xxxxx Night night from me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've just written a long note,,, and KP doesn't seem to want to let me send... Hopefully, this will go through..Then I'm off to do some knitting.
> 
> Checking e-mails... I just recieved 15 patterns to knit while in your PJ's..... There must be a camera hidden in the house.
> 
> ...


Night Dreamy. Hope your procedure is over quickly and you can get back to normal.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> It's coming up to 11 pm now. I've had my rice milk and I guess I'd better get to bed soon as the family will no doubt be here at the crack of dawn -well by 10 am anyway. Have a good afternoon Pam and Jynx. Catch up with you tomorrow. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


Sleep well, Purple, and thanks for spending time with us this afternoon!

Love and hugs back to you. Pam


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Night Purple. I'm just catching up, so I'll talk in the morning.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Good night Purple xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, first it wouldn't send at all and now i have a double post...


I was having that problem earlier. It's irritating!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > When's Labour Day?
> ...


My gks go back to school around 6 Sept. SO when the schools have gone back is a good time to come. Also weathet shouldn't be too bad although this is the UK so bring raincoat and jumpers!
Night night


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone else - I am in a much better mood this morning - unfortunately ended up having to call the police, for noise control :-( :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Oooh everyone is arriving as I'm going. How are you Xiang? Good morning and night night. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Morning Xiang. Are you still cool?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone else - I am in a much better mood this morning - unfortunately ended up having to call the police, for noise control :-( :-(


I hope it wasn't your DH making the noise! No, I really am going now. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I am doing ok, I hope you are feeling better, you go & get some sleep in the hope of feeling excellent in the morning xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone else - I am in a much better mood this morning - unfortunately ended up having to call the police, for noise control :-( :-(


More than the cricket?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone else - I am in a much better mood this morning - unfortunately ended up having to call the police, for noise control :-( :-(
> ...


No it was new people across the road, with the base level turned to max - it was driving me crazy - and really aggravated, like I used to be & I really don't want to go back there :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Yes Mum. Really really going now. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I found my serger in the pile of stuff from the renovations. 
:?: :?: 
I'll have to learn how to use it all over again, it's been gone so long.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone else - I am in a much better mood this morning - unfortunately ended up having to call the police, for noise control :-( :-(
> ...


Much more than the cricket - at least I can tune that out wen I am feeling nice and calm, but not the bone thrumming base beat - not good when the nerves are already stretched to breaking point :shock: :evil:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


The teens next door have a band. Not so bad when the windows are closed, but too much when the windows are open


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I found my serger in the pile of stuff from the renovations.
> :?: :?:
> I'll have to learn how to use it all over again, it's been gone so long.


Well done - I take it that a serger is what I call an overlocker? Used to oversee the fabric edges to stop fraying?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I don't mind too much if the music is loud, but there was no sign of the music, just the base, that duff duff duff sound


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've just written a long note,,, and KP doesn't seem to want to let me send... Hopefully, this will go through..Then I'm off to do some knitting.
> 
> Checking e-mails... I just recieved 15 patterns to knit while in your PJ's..... There must be a camera hidden in the house.
> 
> ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > I found my serger in the pile of stuff from the renovations.
> ...


That's it. I still need to get another sewing machine to replace the one that mum broke. Now, if I can find where I stored my fabric.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That's the stuff that really affects the nerves.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yes, we have this weather until at least Friday - about Wednesday, I will be checking Perth's (West Australia) weather - we usually get what they have, but 2 to 3 days later, so I am hoping, but not expecting, that they are still having cool weather also :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Yep & I am really not the calmest of people - it is just a very good facadè
:lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I saw videos about flooding in the north east from a cyclone. Too bad some of that rain couldn't make it to the bush fires.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Yeah, Queensland gets flooded out & Victoria & NSW get burnt out - the firebugs aren't helping, either


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I think the coolness has reached the fire areas, and is having a good result on the fires - I think the Fireries are beginning to win now.

Mint just stole one of my Elann 2ply yarn (for my ASJ) out of my bag - so now they are safely in my room :shock: she is so naughty - I have to be really vigilant with her.

I think you got some of this yarn, too, Nitzi - not sure if you got the same ply though - it is beautiful to knit with & feels so soft :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Great advice about timing and raincoats and sweaters. I'd have thevsame advice if you were coming here in September.

Catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I like the Elann yarn. I haven't worked with their 2ply yet. Still waiting for the right pattern to come along.
Mint has good taste


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone else - I am in a much better mood this morning - unfortunately ended up having to call the police, for noise control :-( :-(


Glad you're feeling better but sorry you had to call the police butvat least you finally got some sleep.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I found my serger in the pile of stuff from the renovations.
> :?: :?:
> I'll have to learn how to use it all over again, it's been gone so long.


Great that you found it, though.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


It is very nice - I wasn't too sure, when I actually saw what I had ordered, but it will be great for layering & not too heavy - someone on another post said it wouldn't be warm enough for winter wear, but some article of clothing can be worn underneath, instead of just skin :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


She has a very eclectic taste, but she does prefer the luxury yarns :?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Layers are great, and warmer than one bulky thing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm just glad you're feeling better. I hate that heavy bass sound. It is incredibly aggravating.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I totally agree!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

It has been great to have a good chat again, but I now have to go and get ready for the day of visiting, so off I go - to get ready 

Have a good evening/night & I will catch you again later, when you get up in your tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I really am going to go knit now. . Back later. Have a great day/evening. It has been great chatting again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Knitting is a good idea. Too many WIPs, must get one of them done. Any one of them.
I'm going knitting....
G'day Xiang.
Night Miss Pam


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > This has been the day from @&$% I do not like algebra have I said that lately...didn't make it to sewing circle DH got home late and it was an hour and a half late so no point going and I have been having sinus issues again..
> ...


I never understood it either and I was perfectly happy not knowing...but the DK's have it and I have to try to help them not being much help that is for sure I hope to goodness that they pass and don't have to take it again next year


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ethans picture


My nephew is awesomely talented :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Ethans picture
> ...


He is!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow DS2 and I have to drive into East Sussex, where they're expecting snow overnight and ice in the morning. We leave at 8.30. I'm dreading it, and glad he's driving.
> ...


Torquoise actually. My favourite.[/quote]

I read "tortoise" here and was trying figure out how tortoise colour related to blue. :roll: :roll: Just a bit slow today. :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I got the fidgets so I thought I'd just pop in and wish Xiang and Patticake Happy Australia Day - I am singing a rousing chorus of Waltzing Matilda. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks for that - almost heard it - slight vibrations in the air. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a gloriously sunny Surrey followint a very wild wet and windy night. But the rain has cleared ther last of the snow away and I can now see all my bulbs popping their heads up in my lawn. Even got some snowdrops out. How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I got the fidgets so I thought I'd just pop in and wish Xiang and Patticake Happy Australia Day - I am singing a rousing chorus of Waltzing Matilda. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


With my singing everything vibrates! :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a gloriously sunny Surrey followint a very wild wet and windy night. But the rain has cleared ther last of the snow away and I can now see all my bulbs popping their heads up in my lawn. Even got some snowdrops out. How is everyone today? xxx


Hello there, the snowdrops know when to show their heads.

I am good today, how are you going this morning xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a gloriously sunny Surrey followint a very wild wet and windy night. But the rain has cleared ther last of the snow away and I can now see all my bulbs popping their heads up in my lawn. Even got some snowdrops out. How is everyone today? xxx
> ...


Evening Xiang, glad you are good, hope you have had a quieter day.
Snow drops are my special flower as my grandmother walked miles through the snow to bring a bunch to my mother when I was born.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I have seen them, but not for years. I have had a quieter day today - did some visiting & had some lovely cuddles from all of the DGD's, then came back home & went back to bed for a wonderful sleep - which was just what I needed


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang, so glad you had a good sleep. I had the most weird dreams last night revolving around trying to ice skate up and down some stairs. I blame it on the wind (outside, not me).


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang, so glad you had a good sleep. I had the most weird dreams last night revolving around trying to ice skate up and down some stairs. I blame it on the wind (outside, not me).


I want some of your meds, at least then I can have some fun, while the meds are trying to do their work :-D :-D :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang, so glad you had a good sleep. I had the most weird dreams last night revolving around trying to ice skate up and down some stairs. I blame it on the wind (outside, not me).
> ...


It does seem to be a side effect of the meds. I really do have the strangest dreams. Perhaps I should write a book!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hahahahaha ........ I would be the first one to buy it ...... hahahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I wouldn't even charge you, I'd give you one!!! DD is on her way over she want me to do a load of sewing for costumes for her school play. I thought she meant a few aprons, but she said pinafores - meaning pinafore dresses - only 12 mind!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd better go now and remind myself how to say NO. You have a lovely evening. Catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Oh ho ...... Are they made from a simple pattern, I hope so for your sake - I haven't done any sewing today, just didn't have the energy. :? I have only just found enough concentration, to be able to do some knitting  :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'd better go now and remind myself how to say NO. You have a lovely evening. Catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


Bye Purple, love & hugs back & free lessons on "how to Say NO" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh ho ...... Are they made from a simple pattern, I hope so for your sake - I haven't done any sewing today, just didn't have the energy. :? I have only just found enough concentration, to be able to do some knitting  :roll:[/quote]

She probably hasn't even thought of a pattern - just Mum can do it.!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girld, I;ve had 13 hrs sleep. Hows that for laziness. Its very gusty here and the snow has just about disappeared from us in a big thaw. It;s lovely to see tarmac car tracks. How are you all? We arer going up to the boys early afternoon, if I ever think of getting ready.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Oh ho ...... Are they made from a simple pattern, I hope so for your sake - I haven't done any sewing today, just didn't have the energy. :? I have only just found enough concentration, to be able to do some knitting  :roll:


She probably hasn't even thought of a pattern - just Mum can do it.![/quote]

We never run out of knowledge, do we ... Hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girld, I;ve had 13 hrs sleep. Hows that for laziness. Its very gusty here and the snow has just about disappeared from us in a big thaw. It;s lovely to see tarmac car tracks. How are you all? We arer going up to the boys early afternoon, if I ever think of getting ready.


Hello Susan, I am redoing this post, as I didn't absorb it properly the first time. You must have needed that amount of sleep, and it would have done you good & not lazy at all. Hope the snow stays disappeared for you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girld, I;ve had 13 hrs sleep. Hows that for laziness. Its very gusty here and the snow has just about disappeared from us in a big thaw. It;s lovely to see tarmac car tracks. How are you all? We arer going up to the boys early afternoon, if I ever think of getting ready.


Morning Susan, glad you had a good sleep. I'm off as DD is on her way and I'm going to hide under the table!!! Catch you later. Love and hugs. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I love your avatar. hahaha. We've been retired 3 yrs and I'll never get used to it. :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Judi. I'm sorry you had noise to put up with. theres nothing worse thaan thump thump thump.I started a baby coat for charity yesterday. A lady I know gave me 300gms of king cole baby varigated ccolourd yarn, I think she thought I needed it. It's not my cup of tea but there's nothing wrong with it. I thought I'd knit it up for WRVS at the hosspital.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Judi. I'm sorry you had noise to put up with. theres nothing worse thaan thump thump thump.I started a baby coat for charity yesterday. A lady I know gave me 300gms of king cole baby varigated ccolourd yarn, I think she thought I needed it. It's not my cup of tea but there's nothing wrong with it. I thought I'd knit it up for WRVS at the hosspital.


That's a good idea, there's no point making something for yourself, or family, if you don't like the yarn - and items for babies are always needed by the hospitals :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I didn't get them on my tummy; I got them on my boobs! Non-one warned me about that one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a beautiful day. The sun is out and its thawing like crazy. We seemed to have missed the edge of the snowstorm. Some folk were trapped for 8 hrs I'd have hated that. o've desided to start something new today ad I must use my new needles. They are burninmg a hole in the wrapper. How are you all today? Purple hows your FM (Truth) Judi hows your bones, Purley wasnt good last night either.I'm the fittest amongst you. OBTW im all unwired now !!!!


You sound good, girl. Enjoy your new knitting. I could never have just one thing on the needles. Though I have too many around ATM, and must clear the way a bit before I can start my jumper, because that will just take over my life like the cape did. I still haven't blocked that. Loved knitting it but now it's just sitting there feeling unloved.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> G9irls I'vejust opened my post. I've an app for the follow up in April 24th and I've to expect to be there 3 hrs. Aw well, thats another day out hahahaha..I'll have been away by then. with two friends who swear to watch me.


You'll have been to Worthing as well, won't you? With more friends who care deeply.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> what is qivuit please, I havent heared of thet before


there was some at Ally Pally. It is Sooooooooo soft.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Anyway, enough of all that, just thought I'd show you what I've been doing and why I haven't been on much! My gd has a new bed, it is 4' wide so visitors can use it. She loved her single duvet cover and so her mum asked me to turn the single into a double. I have to say, it was a hard slog and I have another one to do but am quite pleased with the result. Just waiting to be asked to make pillow cases out of the scraps....groan!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


That's wonderful. I would have cheated and simply opened it out and cut it to size for one side, then used something else for the reverse. It would end up plain and boring. You really are so good at your sewing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Mine does that all the time. I encourage him to go out to the pub!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm having trouble ATM insuring all of ours. They're all with different insurers, and I just discovered that DH doesn't actually have cover to drive someone else's vehicle. I have to get that sorted.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I meant pm :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


nor did I. The brain sees what it expects to see.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


That's what happened here, but he took over the gardens as well, and there's nowhere left. When I retired I made the smallest bedroom into my study and decreed it mine alone. Yeah, that worked! Every day he comes in here for some reason, and I hate things being moved. I am OCD when it come to things in my spaces. The I turned the middle bedroom into a playroom for the GSs when they were tiny. It is now chocablock with stuff he has thrown in 'temporarily' and I can hardly get to the cupboard where my silks and wool are.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I sympathise, but I am so glad I'm not the only one!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > So you totally understand. I have a room that is supposed to be my sewing/quiet room but the computer is in here and DH just loves to spend time on the computer. Mind you, he has a laptop he could use elsewhere, but this is where he likes to park it. I really, really need to get in here and clean and organize the room, but he's always here!!!! So, I'm just going to start kicking him out when I want to work in here. He has an entire 1,000 ft workshop out back, but where does he spend his time? In my space!
> ...


That's where I need to get with this room - no one but me can walk into it at any time! I'll get there sooner or later (and since he's home with me all day everyday he can work on clearing out the desk he has in another room and use his laptop there).[/quote]

When I made my office in here I bought a desk and PC for him, and put it in the middle room. He refused to use it. He prefers to sit using mine while I turn round to work at my 'paper' desk. He drives me potty! I sold the PC I bought for him. Now he has commandeered my netbook so he can go online while 'watching' TV. Whatever makes them tick?????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

patrican said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I read "tortoise" here and was trying figure out how tortoise colour related to blue. :roll: :roll: Just a bit slow today. :lol:[/quote]

that made me laugh out loud. Thanks for that it's so good for one to laugh aloud.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It has just taken me hours to catch up, as I was unable to get on yesterday, and now I have I find I've been answering what I've read, and no-one is listening! And I'm stiff 'cos I've sat too long.
DS2 and I went to our conference yesterday, driving through clear roads under a blue sky. What a wonderful; day! It took just 28 minutes to get there, A27 all the way. Our Branch got a certificate for the size of our Poppy collection, so I had to go up and collect it. Then we stopped at my best friend's on the way home. She's DS's Godmother and we haven't seen her for a while. Unfortunately the way home took much longer as the Amex stadium is on the A27 above Brighton, and it was the 4th round of the cup. Brighton v Arsenal. They were still leaving as we got there. Got that wrong!
Today we're back to grey skies, but the sun is shining and warm. I had to take painkillers to sleep last night, so overslept this morning. I was supposed to be at a Holocaust remembrance, but missed it. DH went, but wouldn't wake me. 
Now the house is quiet, as he has gone over the workshop with DS. So I suppose I had better get some work done. 
The back of our military ambulance has two mattresses 2'6" and 3', which cover the width of the vehicle and make a wonderful comfy extra-large double bed. I piled the large duvet, loads of blankets we use for camping, duvet covers, sheets, pillows etc folded at the front for the winter. I've done it every winter as I have no space for it all indoors. Yesterday DH found a leak at the front of the vehicle. When I got home everything, including one mattress, is piled on the dining room table and the sitting room sofa - damp and musty smelling. Help!!!!!
I'll catch you later if I haven't committed Hari-kari!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a gloriously sunny Surrey followint a very wild wet and windy night. But the rain has cleared ther last of the snow away and I can now see all my bulbs popping their heads up in my lawn. Even got some snowdrops out. How is everyone today? xxx


Good morning from a cold but dry Shoreline. We have a small break between rain storms at the moment and if it's still dry when the sun comes up, I'm heading out for a walk. All is well here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girld, I;ve had 13 hrs sleep. Hows that for laziness. Its very gusty here and the snow has just about disappeared from us in a big thaw. It;s lovely to see tarmac car tracks. How are you all? We arer going up to the boys early afternoon, if I ever think of getting ready.


Good for you for getting such a great night's sleep! You needed it. I hope you have a wonderful visit this afternoon. So glad your snow is disappearing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


There is that and I don't think it would take a lot of encouragement for him to do that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


When I made my office in here I bought a desk and PC for him, and put it in the middle room. He refused to use it. He prefers to sit using mine while I turn round to work at my 'paper' desk. He drives me potty! I sold the PC I bought for him. Now he has commandeered my netbook so he can go online while 'watching' TV. Whatever makes them tick?????[/quote]

Who knows? It's one of life's mysteries. They all seem to be the same, don't they? And, it's good we know we're not the only ones!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It has just taken me hours to catch up, as I was unable to get on yesterday, and now I have I find I've been answering what I've read, and no-one is listening! And I'm stiff 'cos I've sat too long.
> DS2 and I went to our conference yesterday, driving through clear roads under a blue sky. What a wonderful; day! It took just 28 minutes to get there, A27 all the way. Our Branch got a certificate for the size of our Poppy collection, so I had to go up and collect it. Then we stopped at my best friend's on the way home. She's DS's Godmother and we haven't seen her for a while. Unfortunately the way home took much longer as the Amex stadium is on the A27 above Brighton, and it was the 4th round of the cup. Brighton v Arsenal. They were still leaving as we got there. Got that wrong!
> Today we're back to grey skies, but the sun is shining and warm. I had to take painkillers to sleep last night, so overslept this morning. I was supposed to be at a Holocaust remembrance, but missed it. DH went, but wouldn't wake me.
> Now the house is quiet, as he has gone over the workshop with DS. So I suppose I had better get some work done.
> ...


Glad you had a great trip. Sorry about the mess from the leak and now in your dining room. Please stay sane.

I'm going to go make a cup of coffee and try to wake up some more.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm bck home safe and sound. The snow has a few places flooded, but we are fine.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning girls. Its a beautiful day. The sun is out and its thawing like crazy. We seemed to have missed the edge of the snowstorm. Some folk were trapped for 8 hrs I'd have hated that. o've desided to start something new today ad I must use my new needles. They are burninmg a hole in the wrapper. How are you all today? Purple hows your FM (Truth) Judi hows your bones, Purley wasnt good last night either.I'm the fittest amongst you. OBTW im all unwired now !!!!
> ...


Saxy you ARE so very much like me!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm bck home safe and sound. The snow has a few places flooded, but we are fine.


That's great. I hope you had a good visit and that it didn't tire you out too much.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Susan, haven't we always known that?!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We've seen some flooded fields today and some of the roads have lots of puddle well, pools on them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The mattress is dry, so I sprayed one side lavishly with Fabreze and left it to dry again on my table. I have also sprayed a couple of pillows likewise. Two more I have thrown away. I need to buy new ones anyway. I think I will have to wash everything else; so my to-do washing piles are growing. But I'm getting somewhere. I have also rewashed the washing DH did yesterday. Lord knows why he tried. He washed a pile of his own clothes, on quick wash, 2 rinses, to save money; then picked them out of the machine and dumped them en masse on the top of a radiator to dry. Last night I wondered what the pile of bone-dry, hard, screwed up rags were! Even he could not have worn them. So I washed them again. So much for helping and saving money. He's doing so well at the moment!!!!!!! Then I did the washing up, sorted the cat, made a coffee and sat down and watched Prince Harry in Afghanistan while I knitted a bull's foreleg (as you do) Then another load of washing went in and his went into the tumble drier. Dinner's in the oven and now I'm back in the study thinking about paperwork! Sorry I missed you Pam. Where is everybody else? Having fun I hope.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahaha. My typing's spelling atrocious.. I feel like I'm not talking too good today, maybe because I'm tired.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've seen some flooded fields today and some of the roads have lots of puddle well, pools on them.


They have threatened floods everywhere with the snow thawing. I do hope you stay dry where you all are. I hate damp, let alone wet.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahaha. My typing's spelling atrocious.. I feel like I'm not talking too good today, maybe because I'm tired.


you can spell atrocious!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The mattress is dry, so I sprayed one side lavishly with Fabreze and left it to dry again on my table. I have also sprayed a couple of pillows likewise. Two more I have thrown away. I need to buy new ones anyway. I think I will have to wash everything else; so my to-do washing piles are growing. But I'm getting somewhere. I have also rewashed the washing DH did yesterday. Lord knows why he tried. He washed a pile of his own clothes, on quick wash, 2 rinses, to save money; then picked them out of the machine and dumped them en masse on the top of a radiator to dry. Last night I wondered what the pile of bone-dry, hard, screwed up rags were! Even he could not have worn them. So I washed them again. So much for helping and saving money. He's doing so well at the moment!!!!!!! Then I did the washing up, sorted the cat, made a coffee and sat down and watched Prince Harry in Afghanistan while I knitted a bull's foreleg (as you do) Then another load of washing went in and his went into the tumble drier. Dinner's in the oven and now I'm back in the study thinking about paperwork! Sorry I missed you Pam. Where is everybody else? Having fun I hope.


hahaha they are the same also hahahaha. Mine tells me how to do things in the home like I haven't done it for the last 44 yrs. This morning, I was trying to reach my medication in the top of the cupbaord. He moaned thet they were all on the end of the shelf. I told him I'm not freaking 6' and cant reach. this is an old house and high. I cant reach the windows etc.....I havent got the nimbleness I had when I married at 19....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im think I'll go and get my pjs on. Roll on bedtime...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im think I'll go and get my pjs on. Roll on bedtime...


Go to bed now if you're ready. Nature does her healing while you're asleep. I'll sing you a lullaby. At least you won;t be able to hear it from there!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone. Well I sort of said NO to DD. I am not making 12 pinafores, just sorting out the material and making a paper pattern and then she is going to get her students to make them.
Been doing some more knitting and not much else today. We had a huge hail storm earlier and then the sun came outl Anyway it's dark now. How is everyone? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Im think I'll go and get my pjs on. Roll on bedtime...
> ...


And I'll come and tuck you in.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

We are going to have our Burns Night supper tonight. I know its a couple of days late. So I'm off to get the tatties and neeps ready. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The mattress is dry, so I sprayed one side lavishly with Fabreze and left it to dry again on my table. I have also sprayed a couple of pillows likewise. Two more I have thrown away. I need to buy new ones anyway. I think I will have to wash everything else; so my to-do washing piles are growing. But I'm getting somewhere. I have also rewashed the washing DH did yesterday. Lord knows why he tried. He washed a pile of his own clothes, on quick wash, 2 rinses, to save money; then picked them out of the machine and dumped them en masse on the top of a radiator to dry. Last night I wondered what the pile of bone-dry, hard, screwed up rags were! Even he could not have worn them. So I washed them again. So much for helping and saving money. He's doing so well at the moment!!!!!!! Then I did the washing up, sorted the cat, made a coffee and sat down and watched Prince
> Harry in Afghanistan while I knitted a bull's foreleg (as you do) Then another load of washing went in and his went into the tumble drier. Dinner's in the oven and now I'm back in the study thinking about paperwork! Sorry I missed you Pam. Where is everybody else? Having fun I hope.


You've been busy. Sometimes their helpfulness isn't very helpful, is it?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone. Well I sort of said NO to DD. I am not making 12 pinafores, just sorting out the material and making a paper pattern and then she is going to get her students to make them.
> Been doing some more knitting and not much else today. We had a huge hail storm earlier and then the sun came outl Anyway it's dark now. How is everyone? xxx


Well, that was a good solution! At least you don't have to do all that work. I'm being a bit lazy this morning.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang, so glad you had a good sleep. I had the most weird dreams last night revolving around trying to ice skate up and down some stairs. I blame it on the wind (outside, not me).


Makes a change from those old rollerskates I guess. :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


that made me laugh out loud. Thanks for that it's so good for one to laugh aloud.[/quote]

Glad I made you laugh - Laughter is always a good thing to have around you. :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Pam.  

Did a small catch up and of course can't remember anything 'cos my brain is filled with some other stuff - no need for rude comments :lol: . 

A friend who lives in Brisbane has been experiencing the full weight of Cyclone Oswald. She lives on the first floor of a block of units so will not get flooded, but her workmates live in an area that is being even worse hit than where she is. From my friend's window she can see cars being swept away down the street and a tree fell but just missed her own car. Very wild storm going on. This is her first experience of a cyclone, so it's a bit scary, she moved to Queensland late last year.

Won't go into anything else, think that's enough for now. I'll take my girls out on the bikes. Sometimes physical activity is good for the soul. ;-) 

Have a good day / evening / night everyone. Love and hugs to all. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang, so glad you had a good sleep. I had the most weird dreams last night revolving around trying to ice skate up and down some stairs. I blame it on the wind (outside, not me).
> ...


Morning Patticake, Haven;t been on the old roller skates for a while. Don't think it would do me any good at the moment, perhaps in the summer. How are you today? xxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm good so far.  Nice and cool at the moment.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Glad you are good and cool. All our snow has gone, and since last night we've had high winds, pouring rain, hailstones and sunshine! They say variety is the spice of life! xxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Absolutely - soon you'll be soaking up the spring warmth - well ....can you claim warmth in your springtime??


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Absolutely - soon you'll be soaking up the spring warmth - well ....can you claim warmth in your springtime??[/quote]

Well I can remember getting sunburnt one March and then on the other hand having a blizzard at my son's birthday party at the beginning of April. The only thing you cn say about the British weather is that it is changeable. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just frogged half a row of my jacket cos I thought I hadn't done an increase only to find I HAD!!! Think it's time I went to bed, brain is most definitely not firing on all cylinders. Have a good day/afternoon/evening/night everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hi Pam.
> 
> Did a small catch up and of course can't remember anything 'cos my brain is filled with some other stuff - no need for rude comments :lol: .
> 
> ...


Hi Anne,

I know what you mean about trying to remember all you read by the time you catch up. No rude comments from me. That's really frightening what your friend is going through with Cyclone Oswald. I'll keep them all in my thoughts.

A bicycle ride sounds good and I hope you all enjoyed it. It's been rainy and a bit windy here this afternoon so I've stayed in and done some of the little things on my to do list and watched the golf tournament on TV. I casted on for my ASJ and have gotten the first row completed. Onward with this project. I now have 5 projects on the needles ATM. That's a first for me. Usually it's only 2 or 3. My DH went out to the airport to play with his airplane and gab with the guys, so I've had the house to myself for a few hours. Yay!

Have a great rest of your day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Night Purple. Sleep well. Hugs! Pam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Night all....... i have sat in this chair all day and done puszles.... I am now going to start drinking my 8 ox. glasses of sports drink every 15 minutes and have a delicious bowl of Jello for dinner..... 

There is a big football game on tonight so I am sure DH will watch it and I can do a little knitting....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan..... soi glad you had a good sleep-in and then a visit with the noys.... They say you an't "catch up" on sleep, but I don't believe it....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy..... I forgot to mention how wonderful your remake job on the divet cover is.... not an easy chore at all. Love the look of miters on stripes.... and such great cheerful colors.... Makes me want to get the path to the sewing machine uncluttered....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Mom always said that all men were the same, they just had different faces...... Some of the more irritating traits do seem to be epidemic.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Anne..... Sure hope your friend stays safe and sound. What a mess.... We don't seem to have cyclones but the hurricanes can do enormous amounts of damage....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy..... So sorry for the leak... been there, done that.... at least there won't be a lot of ironing involved...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Night all....... i have sat in this chair all day and done puszles.... I am now going to start drinking my 8 ox. glasses of sports drink every 15 minutes and have a delicious bowl of Jello for dinner.....
> 
> There is a big football game on tonight so I am sure DH will watch it and I can do a little knitting....


I've been thinking about you today, Jynx, and hope all goes well for you tomorrow.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Anyway, enough of all that, just thought I'd show you what I've been doing and why I haven't been on much! My gd has a new bed, it is 4' wide so visitors can use it. She loved her single duvet cover and so her mum asked me to turn the single into a double. I have to say, it was a hard slog and I have another one to do but am quite pleased with the result. Just waiting to be asked to make pillow cases out of the scraps....groan!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Very nice - hope the request doesn't come for the pillow cases :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I've been thinking of making some soft bedsocks. No matter how many blankets that I put at the end of my bed, my feet still get cold.
> 
> Guess we all get used to a certain range of temperatures.


Hi Nitzi, I think I will join you on making bed socks. At themoment I'm wearing cotton socks, woollen socks and slipper boots and my feet are freezing!![/quote]

Don't you just hate it, when nothing that you do will get your feet warm - I used to put socks on, then put my feet against DH - but he could still feel the iciness through my socks :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Think I'm going to charge car parking fees. xx


I'd take it for a run :mrgreen: :XD: - that would be my parking fee, and ALS just testing, to make sure it works, lol


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > I actually don't mind the procedure itself as they give you demerol and you just float away. It's the preparation for it that is so unpleasant. The procedure is a necessary evil.
> ...


I know exactly how you feel - I have tried going to bed before him, but that doesn't work ...... Do you think they just want to be with us? :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> AAArrrrggghhhh!! Just finishing a row and realized I should have changed colour at the beginning. Here comes the frogging.


I'm still working out a colour plan, but I think I almost have it :shock: :roll: I plan on beginning the stripes tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


He is just using the computer as an excuse to be near you - so sweet ..... but can be very annoying :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I do it often ..... My pj's are more like the old style "lounging suits" or I think so, anyway - they could easily be worn outside of the home (but that isn't a happening thing, for me)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> So you totally understand. I have a room that is supposed to be my sewing/quiet room but the computer is in here and DH just loves to spend time on the computer. Mind you, he has a laptop he could use elsewhere, but this is where he likes to park it. I really, really need to get in here and clean and organize the room, but he's always here!!!! So, I'm just going to start kicking him out when I want to work in here. He has an entire 1,000 ft workshop out back, but where does he spend his time? In my space!


Mr P is not even allowed to breath in my work room![/quote]

Same here - DH tries to tell me that it needs tidying, but I just tell him that I know where everything is & to leave things alone - my room ... my rules


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Kick the computer out & get yourself a tablet instead lol


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If I can ever get my I-pad cord replaced... you girls will have to tell me how to set up Skype. This laptop doesn't have a camera, so I've never bothered.... but it would be fun....
> 
> Pam, when are you planning to take your trip?
> 
> ...


And so we all know the creature called "*MAN* we love him dearly (sometimes), & sometimes he is just so caring ..... But for the rest of the time he is just so .......... AAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGG ....... There are really no words to describe this bit - but I would miss him dreadfully if he weren't here, at all :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I wish we could add on more room for DH's shop.... The GD's have dubbed the studio the "No Boys Allowed" Club.... The only way DH can come up at all is to deliver cookies or drinks.... (Besides, I have the floor so cluttered right now... *no one* can get in..... including me. Soon to be remedied.[/quote]

Happy sorting - mine is in a similar state, but once the WIP's are completed, there will be more space
:roll:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Anne..... Sure hope your friend stays safe and sound. What a mess.... We don't seem to have cyclones but the hurricanes can do enormous amounts of damage....


Hi Jynx, Cyclones are the same as hurricanes except they are in the southern hemisphere. Just like we don't have hurricanes - but they are the same beast. I think they go in opposite directions as well. ;-)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Anne..... Sure hope your friend stays safe and sound. What a mess.... We don't seem to have cyclones but the hurricanes can do enormous amounts of damage....
> ...


Yes they do - how are you, today .... Happier?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> It's coming up to 11 pm now. I've had my rice milk and I guess I'd better get to bed soon as the family will no doubt be here at the crack of dawn -well by 10 am anyway. Have a good afternoon Pam and Jynx. Catch up with you tomorrow. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


That's almost the crack of dawn, when even the sun gets up late :shock: :shock:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Bye again. We are having guests for tea tonight so got to do some cooking / cleaning and pretend to be a diligent house keeper (NOT) .....then again think I'll just put the girls to work. :XD: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Bye again. We are having guests for tea tonight so got to do some cooking / cleaning and pretend to be a diligent house keeper (NOT) .....then again think I'll just put the girls to work. :XD: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


That's a better idea xx :lol: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I didn't get them anywhere :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It has just taken me hours to catch up, as I was unable to get on yesterday, and now I have I find I've been answering what I've read, and no-one is listening! And I'm stiff 'cos I've sat too long.
> DS2 and I went to our conference yesterday, driving through clear roads under a blue sky. What a wonderful; day! It took just 28 minutes to get there, A27 all the way. Our Branch got a certificate for the size of our Poppy collection, so I had to go up and collect it. Then we stopped at my best friend's on the way home. She's DS's Godmother and we haven't seen her for a while. Unfortunately the way home took much longer as the Amex stadium is on the A27 above Brighton, and it was the 4th round of the cup. Brighton v Arsenal. They were still leaving as we got there. Got that wrong!
> Today we're back to grey skies, but the sun is shining and warm. I had to take painkillers to sleep last night, so overslept this morning. I was supposed to be at a Holocaust remembrance, but missed it. DH went, but wouldn't wake me.
> Now the house is quiet, as he has gone over the workshop with DS. So I suppose I had better get some work done.
> ...


I am listening ..... Just a few hours later :roll: :?

I am flat on my back, ATM, doing my catchup & lonely chat (can't do much else, for now) was supposed to take the dogs for a walk, with DD, but the back isn't coping with walking myself, let alone an excited dog  was really looking forward to it, as well :?

Hope the bedding & mattresses are recoverable


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone. Well I sort of said NO to DD. I am not making 12 pinafores, just sorting out the material and making a paper pattern and then she is going to get her students to make them.
> Been doing some more knitting and not much else today. We had a huge hail storm earlier and then the sun came outl Anyway it's dark now. How is everyone? xxx


Oh ...... Well done, you ...... Our children are still learning that we have a life - or is it that it takes us a while to learn that we DO NOT have to continue to do everything for them :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> We are going to have our Burns Night supper tonight. I know its a couple of days late. So I'm off to get the tatties and neeps ready. Catch you later. xxx


I know what tattles are, but what the heck is a "neep" - I haven't heard of that one


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > If I can ever get my I-pad cord replaced... you girls will have to tell me how to set up Skype. This laptop doesn't have a camera, so I've never bothered.... but it would be fun....
> ...


That is so exactly right. I can't imagine what my life would be like without him in it. Irritates the ******** out of me at times, but I'll keep him. Bless his heart.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Same here :roll: :roll: what are you up to - just settling in for a nice relaxing evening?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, that's what I'm doing. I worked a tiny bit in my ASJ and am now working a bit on a sock I have going. I also need to work on the second mitten of the pair I'm making. Also started a brioche hat I'm making for one of my son's friends. Too many projects.

Sorry to hear your back is acting up.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, that's what I'm doing. I worked a tiny bit in my ASJ and am now working a bit on a sock I have going. I also need to work on the second mitten of the pair I'm making. Also started a brioche hat I'm making for one of my son's friends. Too many projects.
> 
> Sorry to hear your back is acting up.


Thanks, it's just a matter of the intensity at any given time - you just get used to it, and try not to make too much of a fuss about things :?

Was just on the phone to Anne & she sent a "Hi" to you xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that's what I'm doing. I worked a tiny bit in my ASJ and am now working a bit on a sock I have going. I also need to work on the second mitten of the pair I'm making. Also started a brioche hat I'm making for one of my son's friends. Too many projects.
> ...


I guess you do just get used to it and do what you have to do when you can. Still, it can't be a lot of fun.

Hi back to Anne. 

Will you be able to do anything else today with your back acting up?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I have set myself up with DD's beanbag as a backrest, and a boomerang pillow under my knees, and I am going to try and do some more on my ASJ. I want to start adding in the stripes soon, so that I can see if the effect is right


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That should work. It will be interesting to learn how to do this. I've had the pattern a long time and haven't been brave enough to try it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Same here, did you say that you have worked out the number of stitches you need? If so, just cast on, place the markers where needed, and go for it - I think once you get started, it doesn't seem to be that difficult - it is just the fear of it that makes it so :? :?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Yes, I did. I got them cast on, the markers placed, and the first row knitted, then decided I need to work on these other things for a bit.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Sorry I "sort of dropped out" Pam, but I really don't know what happened :roll: I don't think I went to sleep, but I was pretty spacey from the meds


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning, Dh has taken car in to be de-dented. Then we have to go out at lunchtime. Apart from that everythings OK. I've got 2 coming for coffee this morning. I'm up at 9 today!!! How are you all? Is it Mc pasties birthday today????Happy birthday Ann. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning, Dh has taken car in to be de-dented. Then we have to go out at lunchtime. Apart from that everythings OK. I've got 2 coming for coffee this morning. I'm up at 9 today!!! How are you all? Is it Mc pasties birthday today????Happy birthday Ann. xxx


Yes, it is today

So Ann, I hope you have a wonderful day, and are able to do exactly what you want to do xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Susan..... soi glad you had a good sleep-in and then a visit with the noys.... They say you an't "catch up" on sleep, but I don't believe it....


Thinking of you today Jynx. Good luck to you. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I might leave quickly so don't worry I'll be back later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I might leave quickly so don't worry I'll be back later.


Ok, bye


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny and a bit frost Surrey. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > We are going to have our Burns Night supper tonight. I know its a couple of days late. So I'm off to get the tatties and neeps ready. Catch you later. xxx
> ...


turnip/swede


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a sunny and a bit frost Surrey. How is everyone today? xx


Good morning to you, I am doing ok - just not doing anything strenuous xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Ok, thanks for that xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR ANN
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got the sheeta washing already. It must be a record. I think S might come about 10


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thinking of you today Jynx, how it all goes well. Lots of love and hugsxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got the sheeta washing already. It must be a record. I think S might come about 10


I have done absolutely nothing today, and it might continue tomorrow, as well :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Thinking of you today Jynx, how it all goes well. Lots of love and hugsxxxxxx


Ditto to that xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a sunny and a bit frost Surrey. How is everyone today? xx
> ...


Glad you are taking it easy. I have decided that the word strenuous should be removed from the dictionary. I think I am going for a gentle float around the pool this morning. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got the sheeta washing already. It must be a record. I think S might come about 10


Morning Susan, now that is just showing off!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I was going to go for a walk with DD and the dogs, today - but my back and the weather had other ideas. So I was propped up with a beanbag at my back & a boomerang pillow under my knees, catching up on KP, playing games with friends on the Internet & then I also did some knitting. It is quite cool here now, and we even had some rain :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I was going to go for a walk with DD and the dogs, today - but my back and the weather had other ideas. So I was propped up with a beanbag at my back & a boomerang pillow under my knees, catching up on KP, playing games with friends on the Internet & then I also did some knitting. It is quite cool here now, and we even had some rain :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Sorry your back is playing up. I think a gentle swim might ease my joints a bit, I think I've been doing too much sitting.

Sorry I disappeared but I had a phone call from the clinic for a follow up on my injections. She suggested I attend a pain clinic that they now run specifically for people with fm.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I was going to go for a walk with DD and the dogs, today - but my back and the weather had other ideas. So I was propped up with a beanbag at my back & a boomerang pillow under my knees, catching up on KP, playing games with friends on the Internet & then I also did some knitting. It is quite cool here now, and we even had some rain :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sorry your back is playing up. I think a gentle swim might ease my joints a bit, I think I've been doing too much sitting.

Sorry I disappeared but I had a phone call from the clinic for a follow up on my injections. She suggested I attend a pain clinic that they now run specifically for people with fm.[/quote]

They haven't got that here, only a general one. I have a referral, but apparently they are booked up until June or July - I will have to find my referral letter & see when I can get in :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Turneep?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Uh ha ..... An English thing, then .... I don't eat them


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I disappeared but I had a phone call from the clinic for a follow up on my injections. She suggested I attend a pain clinic that they now run specifically for people with fm.[/quote]

They haven't got that here, only a general one. I have a referral, but apparently they are booked up until June or July - I will have to find my referral letter & see when I can get in :roll:[/quote]

Don't know how long I will have to wait for an appt.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Londy, HAPPY Zumba. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to try out my new swimming cossy - its black and PURPLE. Catch you all later. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG. there is hell pn in this house. DH travelled 35miles there and 35 miles back and Albany didn't have a hired casr there for him, So he's had to come home with the dent!!!he is hopping. He's phones ALBANY and they are now supposed to be sorting this out. This has gone on for nearly 4 weeks now and its not like it happens on the TV. We can't cancel with ALBANY because it will incur a fee. There is a supervisor on the job now. WE have had to do all the running around and the service we hve had from ALBANY has been disgusting. Don't go to ALBANY if you have any sense.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG. there is hell pn in this house. DH travelled 35miles there and 35 miles back and Albany didn't have a hired casr there for him, So he's had to come home with the dent!!!he is hopping. He's phones ALBANY and they are now supposed to be sorting this out. This has gone on for nearly 4 weeks now and its not like it happens on the TV. We can't cancel with ALBANY because it will incur a fee. There is a supervisor on the job now. WE have had to do all the running around and the service we hve had from ALBANY has been disgusting. Don't go to ALBANY if you have any sense.


It's probably 6 of one and half a dozen of the other, trying to find a good insurance company - I just hope they get it sorted for you soon.

PURPLE - can we have a photo of you in your new bathers :-D :-D 
Have a good swim xx

I am going now too, am still having trouble with concentration, so I will catch up with you all later xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Freezing rain is on the way, so I'm out of here early. 
I'll try to catch up tonight.
Have a good day/night.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LATEST*****************

ALBANY haave pulled out all the stops and sorted the gaRAGE and a hired car for in the morning, It's taken a supervisor to do this and I have a feeling this is the way we should have been treated from the beginning.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. Just a quick check in. Hope my computer is ready this week. All my patterns are on it, plus bunches of other stuff. Have tried to get on when I can to read pages of chatter. Everyone seems very busy.

Jynx thinking of you today.

McPasty have a lovely birthday.

GS Glad DH has the insurance sorted. They have certainly given you the run around.

Purple cute dollhouse doll you did. Like her dress. Enjoy your swim.

Xiang hope your back feels better very soon.

Pam hello, glad you are joining in.

Londy love the duvet you redid for DGD.

Saxy sounds as if your DH gave you lots of extra work when he dumped everything on your dining table. Men just do not think sometimes. Glad you are getting it sorted also.

Smiley glad you are keeping up with the cycling. Have fun with your company that is coming.

Binky and Linky hello ladies, hope all is well with you.

Sharon your upcoming schedule sounds like you won't have a moment to yourself. Know Sophy will love her trip to London.

Nitzi drive safe dear. Your weather sounds nasty. I wanted to tell you, I bought some cotton yarn at Michaels and guess where it was from. Listowel Canada. Very nice cotton yarn it is.

Hope I haven't missed any one, as it would be unintentional. Hope I can get back to the usual soon. Love and hugs to all. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> LATEST*****************
> 
> ALBANY haave pulled out all the stops and sorted the gaRAGE and a hired car for in the morning, It's taken a supervisor to do this and I have a feeling this is the way we should have been treated from the beginning.


I should damn well think so!!! That's a disgraceful way to treat customers!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That's okay. I knitted for a bit and then went to bed and read for an hour. So, now it's good morning to you! 

I'm glad you are feeling better now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the sheeta washing already. It must be a record. I think S might come about 10
> ...


That sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to try out my new swimming cossy - its black and PURPLE. Catch you all later. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


Happy swimming, Purple!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Freezing rain is on the way, so I'm out of here early.
> I'll try to catch up tonight.
> Have a good day/night.


Yikes. Be safe.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> LATEST*****************
> 
> ALBANY haave pulled out all the stops and sorted the gaRAGE and a hired car for in the morning, It's taken a supervisor to do this and I have a feeling this is the way we should have been treated from the beginning.


As they should have from the beginning! I hope your day got better!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Just a quick check in. Hope my computer is ready this week. All my patterns are on it, plus bunches of other stuff. Have tried to get on when I can to read pages of chatter. Everyone seems very busy.
> 
> Jynx thinking of you today.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Purly. Glad you had a moment to get on the computer. I hope yours is fixed soon!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hu ya Purley.....I' miss you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Pam, Hi Purly! Have just been cleaning up my kitchen after a disasterous soup-making incident!! I got a automatic soup maker for Christmas and it's been great - until today when it decided not to play, yuk! It's come over quite dark here, I think we might be in for some heavy rain shortly! :hunf: Had a good Zumba session today, although we laugh more than we boogy! I also went to the garage to get my spare car key re-programmed and the first thing I was told was that I would need to book the car in (?) and it would cost £85!!! In the event, the head guy did it by doing some jiggery-pokery with the key and the car ignition and it cost me nothing - result, yay!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We wwnt for an appointment and then went out for lunch at a nice country pub. It was gorgeous. DH had scampi and I had BBQ chicken bacon and cheese melt. It was gorgeous. I said We'll do it again this time next year !!!!!. He said we aren't going to make a habit of it!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hu ya Purley.....I' miss you!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi Susan, sorry, didn't see you sitting quietly in the corner! Glad you got your dent sorted, even if you did have to go the long way round!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We wwnt for an appointment and then went out for lunch at a nice country pub. It was gorgeous. DH had scampi and I had BBQ chicken bacon and cheese melt. It was gorgeous. I said We'll do it again this time next year !!!!!. He said we aren't going to make a habit of it!!!!! hahahaha


Oooh, that sounds lovely, I like a nice pub lunch - who doesn't!!? I think we are going down to Hastings on Wednesday as there is not much on at the flicks, I expect we will have lunch in a very nice Italian restaurant on the sea front!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Is your new avatar taken at the airport? She's gorgeous.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam, Hi Purly! Have just been cleaning up my kitchen after a disasterous soup-making incident!! I got a automatic soup maker for Christmas and it's been great - until today when it decided not to play, yuk! It's come over quite dark here, I think we might be in for some heavy rain shortly! :hunf: Had a good Zumba session today, although we laugh more than we boogy! I also went to the garage to get my spare car key re-programmed and the first thing I was told was that I would need to book the car in (?) and it would cost £85!!! In the event, the head guy did it by doing some jiggery-pokery with the key and the car ignition and it cost me nothing - result, yay!!!


Hi Londy,

Sorry about the soup incident. Yuk! Glad you had your zumba session - I'd like to check that out one of these days. And, happy for you that the care key reprogramming went so well.

I'm waiting for the sun to come up so I can go for a walk. Didn't make it yesterday, so am determined to go today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We wwnt for an appointment and then went out for lunch at a nice country pub. It was gorgeous. DH had scampi and I had BBQ chicken bacon and cheese melt. It was gorgeous. I said We'll do it again this time next year !!!!!. He said we aren't going to make a habit of it!!!!! hahahaha


That's funny! Your lunch sounds yummy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm off for my walk and then a shower. Will check back in later. You have a great afternoon/evening/morning.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pam, Hi Purly! Have just been cleaning up my kitchen after a disasterous soup-making incident!! I got a automatic soup maker for Christmas and it's been great - until today when it decided not to play, yuk! It's come over quite dark here, I think we might be in for some heavy rain shortly! :hunf: Had a good Zumba session today, although we laugh more than we boogy! I also went to the garage to get my spare car key re-programmed and the first thing I was told was that I would need to book the car in (?) and it would cost £85!!! In the event, the head guy did it by doing some jiggery-pokery with the key and the car ignition and it cost me nothing - result, yay!!!
> ...


If I wauted for the sun to come up here I'd be comatised ;-) Its absolutely blowing a gale and rain is lashing down...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is your new avatar taken at the airport? She's gorgeous.


Yes!! It was Singapore airport and captioned "Still smiling after 15 hours travelling!" She IS gorgeous but thank you for saying so, she has my genes, you know!!!
Don't know if this will work but DS sent me this video yesterday!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pam, Hi Purly! Have just been cleaning up my kitchen after a disasterous soup-making incident!! I got a automatic soup maker for Christmas and it's been great - until today when it decided not to play, yuk! It's come over quite dark here, I think we might be in for some heavy rain shortly! :hunf: Had a good Zumba session today, although we laugh more than we boogy! I also went to the garage to get my spare car key re-programmed and the first thing I was told was that I would need to book the car in (?) and it would cost £85!!! In the event, the head guy did it by doing some jiggery-pokery with the key and the car ignition and it cost me nothing - result, yay!!!
> ...


Yes, I like to get out for a walk every day if I can, enjoy Pam and take care!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Londy our Princess Kiwi is adorable and she absolutely has her DGM genes.Sorry for your soup accident. What type of appliance is this soup maker. Very curious.

GS so happy you were able to get out for lunch. It sounded very yummy. Miss you too.

Pam enjoy your walk. I try to walk but this past week hasn't worked out so well. Every day seems different anymore.

Speaking of soup I put on a crock pot full of Leek Potato soup this morning. I will finish it off with pureering the solids in the blender than adding fresh parsley and cream to the base. Yipee, supper with a BLT sandwich. Not doing much today, lazy day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


yes; constantly. Mine gets angry if I go to bed without telling him.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > It has just taken me hours to catch up, as I was unable to get on yesterday, and now I have I find I've been answering what I've read, and no-one is listening! And I'm stiff 'cos I've sat too long.
> ...


the bedding is washable, and the mattress is being well Fabrezed.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Is your new avatar taken at the airport? She's gorgeous.
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


in this case Scottish. I hate them both, turnips and particularly swede. Just after the war most of the jam we bought was mainly swede, flavoured with the supposed fruit. Ghastly!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

GOod afternoon from wild, wet and windy Surrey. I managed to christen my new swimming cossie, but I felt like I was swimming uphil and in treacle and at one point I ended up going backwards as they jets in the pool were on! Anyway I had a nice hot shower afterwards and have only just about warmed up. 
Decided to make Mr P a cake today cos he keeps eating the Christmas cake and there's not much left and its the only cake I like, so I'm making him a creamy jammy one.
How is everyone today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I'm too young to remember :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Afternoon Purple. I need a pee but I cant be bothered to go upstairs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! brb


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday to our McPasty!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Is your new avatar taken at the airport? She's gorgeous.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PURPLE - can we have a photo of you in your new bathers :-D :-D

In a word NO!! Don't want you to have a relapse.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> GOod afternoon from wild, wet and windy Surrey. I managed to christen my new swimming cossie, but I felt like I was swimming uphil and in treacle and at one point I ended up going backwards as they jets in the pool were on! Anyway I had a nice hot shower afterwards and have only just about warmed up.
> Decided to make Mr P a cake today cos he keeps eating the Christmas cake and there's not much left and its the only cake I like, so I'm making him a creamy jammy one.
> How is everyone today?


What is a tattle? I know it is a little late asking but I am not on top of things right now :shock:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy birthday lovely Anne!!!!!! xxxxxxxxx

Hope things are going well for you Dreamweaver. Thinking of you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > GOod afternoon from wild, wet and windy Surrey. I managed to christen my new swimming cossie, but I felt like I was swimming uphil and in treacle and at one point I ended up going backwards as they jets in the pool were on! Anyway I had a nice hot shower afterwards and have only just about warmed up.
> ...


Its "tattie" and its a potato, mashed....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are behibd you Jynx.....RTight there with you girl...Think of the food you can eat tonight.

BINKY can you tell you loving sister that I'm sick of inviting her on to my skype list. hahaha. Why doesnt she answer???


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Love the Youtube of Charlotee Film star in the making.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon Purple. I need a pee but I cant be bothered to go upstairs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! brb


Afternoon Susan, hope you have peed by now! It's not good to hold it you know. Sorry to hear about Albany messing about with the car. Hope it can all get sorted now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Purple. I need a pee but I cant be bothered to go upstairs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! brb
> ...


Did I mention it was ALBANY?????? :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have peed thankyou purple.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > GOod afternoon from wild, wet and windy Surrey. I managed to christen my new swimming cossie, but I felt like I was swimming uphil and in treacle and at one point I ended up going backwards as they jets in the pool were on! Anyway I had a nice hot shower afterwards and have only just about warmed up.
> ...


Hi Lisa, Mr. P is half Scottish so we have to do the burns night thing for him. He chucks some whiskey over his haggis! Mashed potatoes and mashed turnip and swede are what is traditional eaten with haggis but I have some cabbabe and carrots as well.
Tonight I am having fish curry.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


happy to say I've never heard of them. Till now.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Ok I get it see I told you I wasn't on top of things right now :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Thats irish :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


everything but the haggis sounds good


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We are behibd you Jynx.....RTight there with you girl...Think of the food you can eat tonight.
> 
> BINKY can you tell you loving sister that I'm sick of inviting her on to my skype list. hahaha. Why doesnt she answer???


I dont know I was half way to looking her up and forgot what I was doing :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

everything but the haggis sounds good [/quote]

As I am vegetarian I have vegetarian haggis - just herbs and oats all cooked up very nice.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

do you want me to lamp her for you....hehehe


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


The part of Mr P that is SCottish is also Irish.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have peed thankyou purple.


What a relief!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Haggis is horrible...To me anyway. Lots of people like it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> do you want me to lamp her for you....hehehe


hahahahaha...kick her in the shin....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > do you want me to lamp her for you....hehehe
> ...


Hehehe....I called her and she said she has accepted it!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Listen will you!!!! BP has been on the phone and I've told her that theres no way ??I can keep up to our usual standard of behaviour if we go away and that I'm still unbalanced (in more ways than one haha)) she says she doesnt care. So there's no way I can get out of it in March 2 of them are taking me and bringing me home and thres another 2 when we get there. $ should be able to look after nme,. hahahaha Not if you've met this 4 they wont.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Now I am confused!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to knit now, as I've not knitted since fri or Saturday. I'm not much into it at the moment. I''ll be on later tonight on my thingy....love GS...xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I'm welsh, both maiden and married.......My grandma on my mams side was irish and my dad was welsh..I married into welsh as well.....Tjhey like daffodils and leeks. so do i...xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Listen will you!!!! BP has been on the phone and I've told her that theres no way ??I can keep up to our usual standard of behaviour if we go away and that I'm still unbalanced (in more ways than one haha)) she says she doesnt care. So there's no way I can get out of it in March 2 of them are taking me and bringing me home and thres another 2 when we get there. $ should be able to look after nme,. hahahaha Not if you've met this 4 they wont.


Don't you start worrying about it yet, there's a while to go, so wait and see how you are nearer the time. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to knit now, as I've not knitted since fri or Saturday. I'm not much into it at the moment. I''ll be on later tonight on my thingy....love GS...xxxxx


Happy knitting! I haven't done much either I am bored silly on this hat for DH after 100+ rows of straight knitting I am tired of it who woulda guessed I would be begging for some purl stitches...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm a Heinz 57 bit of everything but I still like daffodils and leaks.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Listen will you!!!! BP has been on the phone and I've told her that theres no way ??I can keep up to our usual standard of behaviour if we go away and that I'm still unbalanced (in more ways than one haha)) she says she doesnt care. So there's no way I can get out of it in March 2 of them are taking me and bringing me home and thres another 2 when we get there. $ should be able to look after nme,. hahahaha Not if you've met this 4 they wont.
> ...


I agree you still have a month to get better.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bye Susan enjoy your knitting and I must go and sort out this fabric for the pinafores DD wants. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


dont think I have ever had daffodils and leeks are a big onionish thing arent they, Linky had them when we took her DD out for her birthday.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Bye you two have a nice evening!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Listen will you!!!! BP has been on the phone and I've told her that theres no way ??I can keep up to our usual standard of behaviour if we go away and that I'm still unbalanced (in more ways than one haha)) she says she doesnt care. So there's no way I can get out of it in March 2 of them are taking me and bringing me home and thres another 2 when we get there. $ should be able to look after nme,. hahahaha Not if you've met this 4 they wont.
> ...


and don't be bullied, even in a nice way.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Bye you two have a nice evening!


Bye Lisa - love to Angela too xxxx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

good eve. ? Yes. and morning here. coffee in hand.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Doesn't seem that any one is still here. will check back in a min.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

I do not deserve friends like the tenas. You are so kind sending me birthday wishes when I have ignored you all for so long. I will try to amend things with you all. From the bottom of my heart THANKS.
Now the soppy bit is over LOL, hello my lovelies, how are you all? I am going to have to calm my life down a bit, now that I am 70, yes girls 70, what crazy thing can I do now that I am that age. Anyone got a challenge for me, & please don't say jump off a cliff!!!! Love & hugs McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Doesn't seem that any one is still here. will check back in a min.


Hi Lyn, I'm here was checking out something on ebay. Lovely to see you,how are you? We've missed you. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> I do not deserve friends like the tenas. You are so kind sending me birthday wishes when I have ignored you all for so long. I will try to amend things with you all. From the bottom of my heart THANKS.
> Now the soppy bit is over LOL, hello my lovelies, how are you all? I am going to have to calm my life down a bit, now that I am 70, yes girls 70, what crazy thing can I do now that I am that age. Anyone got a challenge for me, & please don't say jump off a cliff!!!! Love & hugs McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hi Anne, Hope you are having a lovely birthday - you very old lady you!!!! I shall think about a challenge for you. I promise no cliff jumping. Lots of love and birthday hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I have to go now as dinner is ready and I have to throw some things around the kitchen and find my wine glass. I'll pop back later. Love and hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


It's the same way here, although not windy today. I went out and walked in the rain anyway. It wasn't too cold, so I just got a little wet. Shower felt good afterward and warmed me up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Listen will you!!!! BP has been on the phone and I've told her that theres no way ??I can keep up to our usual standard of behaviour if we go away and that I'm still unbalanced (in more ways than one haha)) she says she doesnt care. So there's no way I can get out of it in March 2 of them are taking me and bringing me home and thres another 2 when we get there. $ should be able to look after nme,. hahahaha Not if you've met this 4 they wont.
> ...


Thankyou purple for helping me! I mean it honestly. I think that I should be OK now but of course I'm not but so much better. DH today said he thought I wasdong fantastic, and we never get praise from him. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I should have said that I was waiting for it to be daylight so I didn't have to be out walking in the dark.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Is your new avatar taken at the airport? She's gorgeous.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy our Princess Kiwi is adorable and she absolutely has her DGM genes.Sorry for your soup accident. What type of appliance is this soup maker. Very curious.
> 
> GS so happy you were able to get out for lunch. It sounded very yummy. Miss you too.
> 
> ...


Some days don't work out so well for me, either, what with one thing or another. I did resolve when I retired that I wanted to get out and walk most every day if I can.

Your soup and sandwich supper sound great! Lazy days are good days.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have jusrt spent 12mins and 50 seconds talking to a black labrador on skype. He had his mammy with him her name was Anglela. She was ok but the dog was fantastic.....Only joking...It was marvelous talking to my friend Linky. She is a natural on Skype. Purple you have to skype her....she says.....You can see her doggy aswell.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Listen will you!!!! BP has been on the phone and I've told her that theres no way ??I can keep up to our usual standard of behaviour if we go away and that I'm still unbalanced (in more ways than one haha)) she says she doesnt care. So there's no way I can get out of it in March 2 of them are taking me and bringing me home and thres another 2 when we get there. $ should be able to look after nme,. hahahaha Not if you've met this 4 they wont.
> ...


I agree with Purple, you have about 5 weeks to go, so not to worry now. You'll know how you feel when you get closer to the date.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> I do not deserve friends like the tenas. You are so kind sending me birthday wishes when I have ignored you all for so long. I will try to amend things with you all. From the bottom of my heart THANKS.
> Now the soppy bit is over LOL, hello my lovelies, how are you all? I am going to have to calm my life down a bit, now that I am 70, yes girls 70, what crazy thing can I do now that I am that age. Anyone got a challenge for me, & please don't say jump off a cliff!!!! Love & hugs McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Happy Birthday, Ann. How about jump out of a plane? Or go up in a hot air balloon?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ann we've not been ignored by you. You've just been too busy....happy birthday love. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Doesn't seem that any one is still here. will check back in a min.


Hi bonny lass....How are you doing gal....?Are you well? happy new year...lovely to see you again :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


DH is right you really are doing fantastic, just give yourself tiime, or I'll come and lamp you one!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to my bed now girls. I will see you in the morning...Have a great night. love you all. xxxx especially linky's black lab.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have jusrt spent 12mins and 50 seconds talking to a black labrador on skype. He had his mammy with him her name was Anglela. She was ok but the dog was fantastic.....Only joking...It was marvelous talking to my friend Linky. She is a natural on Skype. Purple you have to skype her....she says.....You can see her doggy aswell.


I will get it sorted soon. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to my bed now girls. I will see you in the morning...Have a great night. love you all. xxxx especially linky's black lab.....


Night night sweetie pie, you take care and stop worrying. Lots of love and hugs. xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Susan, I agree with Purple. You are doing great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to my bed now girls. I will see you in the morning...Have a great night. love you all. xxxx especially linky's black lab.....


Sleep well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Pam, how's the knitting going? x


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack


Hooraahhhh! Hi Lyn, sorry I missed you earlier. How are things???

Have you met Pam, she's joined us s few weeks ago.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Lynnjmontana said:
> 
> 
> > I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack
> ...


welcome Pam.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Evening Pam, how's the knitting going? x


Great, now! . Thank you. I'm amazed we're on T the same time this late in your day. Lucky me! 

How was your afternoon/evening? Did you get the fabric sorted out for your DD?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack


Hi Lynn, We're almost neighbors. Where in Montana are you?

Pam


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

I am In Kalispell. Up here in the nw corner of the state. Just west of glacier national park.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Pam, how's the knitting going? x
> ...


Yes sorted out the fabric for DD and now she tells me she might hire the costumes. So I am getting on with my knitting while she makes her mind up!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Good decision!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I am In Kalispell. Up here in the nw corner of the state. Just west of glacier national park.


So you you really aren't terribly far away. I'm over on the east side of Puget Sound here in Washington State.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Well miss pam I hope that we meet someday. I love your little picture for your avatar.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've just looked up that Washington is 3663 miles away from London.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow. I am not so sure the we will meet one day, but you know how the saying goes. Never say never.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Well miss pam I hope that we meet someday. I love your little picture for your avatar.


That would be nice! My picture is our beautiful Mt. Rainier. Where was your avatar picture taken?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I've just looked up that Washington is 3663 miles away from London.


Just a huge leap across the pond!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Wow. I am not so sure the we will meet one day, but you know how the saying goes. Never say never.


I have an ambition to come and do the Rockie Mountain train - one day.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

I had assumed right...I figured that that was probably Mt. Raineer.
Is the picture near to your home? My picture is in Glacier National Park on the board walk at Avalanch Lake. I was visiting w/ a friend from Wisconsin where I am originally from.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I've just looked up that Washington is 3663 miles away from London.
> ...


I've not been to America or Canada but I do want to one day. I have been to South Africa. That was over a 10 hour flight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Lynnjmontana said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I am not so sure the we will meet one day, but you know how the saying goes. Never say never.
> ...


That would be a wonderful, beautiful trip. Lots of great sights to see in the Rockies.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm just going to make my bedtime drink - anyone fancy one and I made a sponge cake with homemade raspberry and rhubarb jam. Back soon.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

That's not nice!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I had assumed right...I figured that that was probably Mt. Raineer.
> Is the picture near to your home? My picture is in Glacier National Park on the board walk at Avalanch Lake. I was visiting w/ a friend from Wisconsin where I am originally from.


It's about 70 miles away, so pretty close. My DH and I went through Glacier about 33 years ago on vacation. It was stunning!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

I Love the North Western United States. Also the South West. I have never been to the East or the Southeast U. S.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


You would probably enjoy it. Between the U.S. and Canada, there's a lot to see over here. I bet South Africa was a beautiful place to visit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm just going to make my bedtime drink - anyone fancy one and I made a sponge cake with homemade raspberry and rhubarb jam. Back soon.


They both sound wonderful. Enjoy!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just going to make my bedtime drink - anyone fancy one and I made a sponge cake with homemade raspberry and rhubarb jam. Back soon.
> ...


Don't tell her to enjoy! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


If I could I would send some cake over to you too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I Love the North Western United States. Also the South West. I have never been to the East or the Southeast U. S.


I agree I haven't been to the southeast, but we did take a trip to New England a few years ago. It was beautiful. Would love to go back someday and see more of it. the southwest is great, too. We have property in the mountains of southern NM where we hope to move to in the next couple of years if our plans work out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Lynnjmontana said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Well, someone should enjoy it!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

That would be great to move to New Mexico. I hope tht you make it. I haven't been there but wold love to go I hear tht it is beautiful in certain areas.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

You enjoy sounds yummy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm going to go get some knitting done. Sleep well, Purple, and it has been nice chatting with you, Lynn. I'll check back in later.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> That would be great to move to New Mexico. I hope tht you make it. I haven't been there but wold love to go I hear tht it is beautiful in certain areas.


It really a very beautiful state. We're working on making it happen, but you never know.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm going to go get some knitting done. Sleep well, Purple, and it has been nice chatting with you, Lynn. I'll check back in later.


Watch you get those decreases right. Have a lovely afternoon. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> You enjoy sounds yummy.


It is yummy, perHAPS I should come and visit and make you a cake!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to go get some knitting done. Sleep well, Purple, and it has been nice chatting with you, Lynn. I'll check back in later.
> ...


I will, now that I know what I'm doing! :thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm going to go get some knitting done. Sleep well, Purple, and it has been nice chatting with you, Lynn. I'll check back in later.


Enjoy your knitting Pam. I may do some later or some looming. I get caught up on the forum. O.K. So nice talking to you also.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Oh yes, you are welcome. Just let us know ahead of time. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

What is looming Lyn, is it weaving?


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> What is looming Lyn, is it weaving?


Loom knitting. a round loom. (knitting board?)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > What is looming Lyn, is it weaving?
> ...


Oh yes, I'm with you. I have seen them advertised.

It's 11 pm here so I'm off to bed. Enjoy the rest of your day and hope to chat with you again really soon. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Lynnjmontana said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Good night friend.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam, Hi Purly! Have just been cleaning up my kitchen after a disasterous soup-making incident!! I got a automatic soup maker for Christmas and it's been great - until today when it decided not to play, yuk! It's come over quite dark here, I think we might be in for some heavy rain shortly! :hunf: Had a good Zumba session today, although we laugh more than we boogy! I also went to the garage to get my spare car key re-programmed and the first thing I was told was that I would need to book the car in (?) and it would cost £85!!! In the event, the head guy did it by doing some jiggery-pokery with the key and the car ignition and it cost me nothing - result, yay!!!


We have never been told that reprogramming needed the car to be booked in - the only cost is the purchase of the new key, & one of the technicians comes out & does the reprogramming :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pam, Hi Purly! Have just been cleaning up my kitchen after a disasterous soup-making incident!! I got a automatic soup maker for Christmas and it's been great - until today when it decided not to play, yuk! It's come over quite dark here, I think we might be in for some heavy rain shortly! :hunf: Had a good Zumba session today, although we laugh more than we boogy! I also went to the garage to get my spare car key re-programmed and the first thing I was told was that I would need to book the car in (?) and it would cost £85!!! In the event, the head guy did it by doing some jiggery-pokery with the key and the car ignition and it cost me nothing - result, yay!!!
> ...


That makes a lot more sense!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Maybe they think we are going to run away, if they can't see us every second of the day :roll: :roll: ..... Does sound nice sometimes, though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I never eat them either - I think they are disgusting ..... Uuggghhh


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> GOod afternoon from wild, wet and windy Surrey. I managed to christen my new swimming cossie, but I felt like I was swimming uphil and in treacle and at one point I ended up going backwards as they jets in the pool were on! Anyway I had a nice hot shower afterwards and have only just about warmed up.
> Decided to make Mr P a cake today cos he keeps eating the Christmas cake and there's not much left and its the only cake I like, so I'm making him a creamy jammy one.
> How is everyone today?


DH has made another cake today - a chocolate one. A couple of days ago he made a Berry-ripple cake, and we had that with cream - very yummy, but I think I will need to make a fruit cake, soon :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> PURPLE - can we have a photo of you in your new bathers :-D :-D
> 
> In a word NO!! Don't want you to have a relapse.


 :-( :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


She has accepted you, me & Londy - Purple, have you found her


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Lynnjmontana said:
> ...


Hello Lyn, looks like I just missed you, by not very much - good to see you again


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I've got a lot of Irish & Scottish, a little English and apparently some middle European  :roll: :roll: :roll: - it's no wonder I get confused :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> I do not deserve friends like the tenas. You are so kind sending me birthday wishes when I have ignored you all for so long. I will try to amend things with you all. From the bottom of my heart THANKS.
> Now the soppy bit is over LOL, hello my lovelies, how are you all? I am going to have to calm my life down a bit, now that I am 70, yes girls 70, what crazy thing can I do now that I am that age. Anyone got a challenge for me, & please don't say jump off a cliff!!!! Love & hugs McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Fly to Australia & see what we can get up to :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Susan, you are just doing what everyone does, when it comes to their own state of health ...... we should have been better last week ...... Sound familiar. You ARE doing really well, and it is still early days. You will see some more improvement by the time March comes, also xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Aawww ... I missed you also :-( .... I will have to learn to check who is on, before I start catch up.

I am a little miffed, ATM - my lovely phone has decided that all phone calls should last 14:30 minutes, and hangs up on me :-( :-( which makes it difficult to have a decent phone call with my DD's or my sisters :-( :-( So I contacted the shop that I bought it from, and I have to take it back there, so it can be sent away to be fixed - they will give me a loaner phone, for the time it is gone, then if they can't fix it, it will be replaced :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'm here at the moment. Seems I've missed you.

I don't blame you for being miffed. That would be really irritating to have the phone do that. And mow you gave to take the time to take it back. What a bother.

Hope you're having a good day in spite of the phone problem. I've been knitting on my ASJ this evening. Purple's been very patient with me and my many questions.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


She is excellent, very helpful. I have started my first colour change, and it looks pretty good - it's still a bit hard trying to workout how the jacket actually goes, but I suppose it will eventually show itself (c;}

Off to do some knitting now xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

She is indeed. I think it all makes sense as we finish it up. It's a pretty clever concept. Happy knitting. I'm off to bed shortly. Chat with you tomorrow.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> She is indeed. I think it all makes sense as we finish it up. It's a pretty clever concept. Happy knitting. I'm off to bed shortly. Chat with you tomorrow.


Have a wonderful sleep, I have just finished a lovely Meal of Curried Mince - for my tea ........ DH is starting to do quite well, in the cooking department :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey, damp and very mild Surrey. Temperature in the low teens today. Mr P brought me coffee in bed this morning so I am only just up.
How is everyone today?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey, damp and very mild Surrey. Temperature in the low teens today. Mr P brought me coffee in bed this morning so I am only just up.
> How is everyone today?


Good morning .... I am doing ok. I have not done much, again today :shock: but I am feeling so much better than yesterday :-D :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope you're having a good day in spite of the phone problem. I've been knitting on my ASJ this evening. Purple's been very patient with me and my many questions. [/quote]

Pam was very good at helping me practice answering questions for when the workshop starts.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Xiang, have yu had a good day. How is your back now? I've just received my appt for the PaIN cLINC FOR 18 Feb.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hope you're having a good day in spite of the phone problem. I've been knitting on my ASJ this evening. Purple's been very patient with me and my many questions.


Pam was very good at helping me practice answering questions for when the workshop starts.[/quote]

That's good, I haven't got any real questions yet, I just don't know how this is going to work :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening Xiang, have yu had a good day. How is your back now? I've just received my appt for the PaIN cLINC FOR 18 Feb.


My back is beginning to feel a little better now, I have got my anti-inflammatories again. You haven't got many days to wait, then :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I hAven't tried yet.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Xiang, have yu had a good day. How is your back now? I've just received my appt for the PaIN cLINC FOR 18 Feb.
> ...


Glad you are feeling a little better, just don't go overdoing it. Only 3 weeks before my appt that is good. I'm so glsd I didni't go down the private route, it would have cost a fortune.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Are you doing any better, now .... Or just cruising until the meds have some effect?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you're having a good day in spite of the phone problem. I've been knitting on my ASJ this evening. Purple's been very patient with me and my many questions.
> ...


That's good, I haven't got any real questions yet, I just don't know how this is going to work :?[/quote]

When I made the first one I just couldn't figure it out, but once you see it growing all will become clear. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


When I made the first one I just couldn't figure it out, but once you see it growing all will become clear. xx[/quote]

That's good, the corners are working out well, and I am almost ready to do the next colour change. I'm changeling them as I think of it, so the widths will be very random


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, the switch of cars has gone good this morning., I wouldnt know I was asleep in bed. How are you all?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


The injections did nothing to help, in fact I think they made it worse. And it has got worse since. Also I am having trouble with my other joints and the fm is not behaving very well. I find it dufficult to sort out which pain is which. But basically I M FINE and trying to keep as mobile as possible. If I sit for too long I get so stiff that's why I went for swim yesterday, only trouble was the water was not too warm and it took me ages to warm up afterwards. But I'm not complaining cos I can still do all the things I want to. Going to walk down to the shops this morning.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, the switch of cars has gone good this morning., I wouldnt know I was asleep in bed. How are you all?


Morning Susan, glad the car swap went ok. How are you today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That's good, the corners are working out well, and I am almost ready to do the next colour change. I'm changeling them as I think of it, so the widths will be very random[/quote]

The ones I did for the children are regular stripes, then the first one I did for me was random and now I'm doing a regular one for me. Ony thing is I keep forgetting to change colours!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm fine thanks purple. I intend to go to the over 60's today. IOU them some money,for my subs


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm fine thanks purple. I intend to go to the over 60's today. IOU them some money,for my subs


That sounds like a good idea. Just don't get in a fight with anyone. xx :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to go now and get to the shops before it pours with rain. You have a good day Susan and a good evening Xiang. Catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I know what you mean, I keep doing what I can, & take a break when I need to. Sometimes I think it would be better just to get something like the flu - at least that has a finite duration :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


The ones I did for the children are regular stripes, then the first one I did for me was random and now I'm doing a regular one for me. Ony thing is I keep forgetting to change colours![/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: I was thinking of doing even stripes, but then I realised that I would need to really keep track of what I was doing - and that's hard enough, when I am just doing regular stuff :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to go now and get to the shops before it pours with rain. You have a good day Susan and a good evening Xiang. Catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


Bye Purple, have a good day & I really hope it doesn't rain on you xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I know what you mean, I keep doing what I can, & take a break when I need to. Sometimes I think it would be better just to get something like the flu - at least that has a finite duration :roll:[/quote]

But that's half the fun with fm, bit like playing Russian roulette - you never know when it's going to strike! I'm off for a walk and if I walk fast IT might not catch up with me. :wink: 
Have a good evening and happy knitting. Love you. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm fine thanks purple. I intend to go to the over 60's today. IOU them some money,for my subs


Hello Susan, glad the car repair got sorted, finally.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I know what you mean, I keep doing what I can, & take a break when I need to. Sometimes I think it would be better just to get something like the flu - at least that has a finite duration :roll:


But that's half the fun with fm, bit like playing Russian roulette - you never know when it's going to strike! I'm off for a walk and if I walk fast IT might not catch up with me. :wink: 
Have a good evening and happy knitting. Love you. xxx[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I would hate to be in pain like yo two. I think the car will take about 4 days according to the garage. DS said it only takes 90+ mins to build a car!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Freezing rain again, but only until I get to Newcastle hill. Once I get to the bottom of the hill, it'll be rain from there on. Newcastle hill is the place where there was a 80 car pile up on Friday.
I've only got 12 rows done on my Surprise Jacket. Just plodding along as usual. That's why I started mine before the workshop. This part I did by myself before so I know I can do this part. AND I TAKE FOREVER. So if I didn't start early, all the pics of the finished ones would be going up and I would still be knitting. :|


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I would hate to be in pain like yo two. I think the car will take about 4 days according to the garage. DS said it only takes 90+ mins to build a car!!!


Susan,everyone - well most people - learn how to cope with whatever conditions they have been dealt with in life, otherwise everything gets a bit tedious :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I would hate to be in pain like yo two. I think the car will take about 4 days according to the garage. DS said it only takes 90+ mins to build a car!!!


90 mins?!! Not in Canada. Maybe that is why our car industry got into trouble a couple of years ago.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I would hate to be in pain like yo two. I think the car will take about 4 days according to the garage. DS said it only takes 90+ mins to build a car!!!
> ...


Cope, adapt, avoid. Works well.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Freezing rain again, but only until I get to Newcastle hill. Once I get to the bottom of the hill, it'll be rain from there on. Newcastle hill is the place where there was a 80 car pile up on Friday.
> I've only got 12 rows done on my Surprise Jacket. Just plodding along as usual. That's why I started mine before the workshop. This part I did by myself before so I know I can do this part. AND I TAKE FOREVER. So if I didn't start early, all the pics of the finished ones would be going up and I would still be knitting. :|


I started, cos mine is in 2 ply & just might take a while to finish :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


That is the way to do it - gives life some variety ... hahaha


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Freezing rain again, but only until I get to Newcastle hill. Once I get to the bottom of the hill, it'll be rain from there on. Newcastle hill is the place where there was a 80 car pile up on Friday.
> ...


I couldn't believe that the original one was in 2 ply. It would make it usuable for more of the year.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'm doing the same thing with my stomach. But I will win over it, HA. I am going to teach it to accept the foods I love again.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Just put more layers underneath. I had a couple of 2 ply jumpers years ago, and they made me so hot, but I think they were made from a synthetic yarn, that didn't breathe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Never give in & everything is conquerable, simply by bloody mindedness :lol:  :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I find that with the acrylic. I heat quite a bit. 
I prefer alpaca, but I havent' been able to find a good supply lately. Funny, I can see alpacas running around in the fields near here, but they sell their goods exclusively to the spinning shop. I can't afford their wool after it's been handspun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I have a quiet stubborn streak.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


So they won't sell to individuals? What about going international, is that an option?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I've done that. 
Spinrite here is Canada makes some alpaca, not in a great range of colours. Whenever they have a sale, I grab what I can. They don't have any fine gauge alpaca though, only worsted and heavier weight.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Have you looked in Deramores, they have Alpaca mixes, one is Alpaca & silk


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Port Hope is a big handspinning town. There's a museum of spinning wheels a couple of towns over. The Black Lamb has lessons, maybe I'll take them up sometime. I still have things to learn with knitting and crochet.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That sounds yummy. I'm waiting for some needles I ordered. Teeny tiny ones for making fingers on gloves, so I can get that project out of the way. 
But I can always look and see if I can match some of that alpaca and silk to one of the patterns that I want to do.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Sorry Xiang, it's time for me to poof. Gotta go to work.
I've actually been working lately. They've had me do more than sit and wait for beeps. I get to clean up the problems from a software migration that they've done.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I'm waiting for some of them, also - I ordered an entire set of the 4" DPN's, from the 2mm to 3.5mm- I think there are 7 sets in the kit. I find that I rarely use the larger sized needles


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry Xiang, it's time for me to poof. Gotta go to work.
> I've actually been working lately. They've had me do more than sit and wait for beeps. I get to clean up the problems from a software migration that they've done.


That's ok, hope you have a food day & a safe drive to & from work :-D


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Have a good night Judi. Going now.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello I am up with the birds this morning have to take the DD and myself to the doctor later it is wet here from yesterday rained all day long now today it is supposed to be 70 degrees and tomorrow and then drop back into the 30's,
Nitzi have a safe drive into work and a great day
Xiang have a good sleep 
Purple hope you out walked the rain 

Susan have fun at over 60's

will try to check back later Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I was beginning to think they were trying to make it so costly and complicated so that I would be really impressed and grateful when they did it for nothing - or am I being cynical??!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Aw, that's gonna be tough to be without your phone but at least they loan you a replacement, I have never been offered that here!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


How easy is it to sneak up on an alpaca in the dead of night and giving it a good combing.....?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I knew that would happen, all caught up and now nobody home!! Lovely to see Lynn back, drop in more often! Going off to check for questions on ASJ, back shortly!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I've just looked up that Washington is 3663 miles away from London.


that spell FOOD on a mobile phone. Didn't you need to know that!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


why not? she will anyway!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hope you're having a good day in spite of the phone problem. I've been knitting on my ASJ this evening. Purple's been very patient with me and my many questions.


Pam was very good at helping me practice answering questions for when the workshop starts.[/quote]

that's good. More relaxing with a friend.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening Xiang, have yu had a good day. How is your back now? I've just received my appt for the PaIN cLINC FOR 18 Feb.


three weeks. Let's just hope they can help. I hate you being in pain.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Xiang, have yu had a good day. How is your back now? I've just received my appt for the PaIN cLINC FOR 18 Feb.
> ...


Hi Saxy, wotcha doin'?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


talking to my friends on Connections!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been down town. Had a look for the sea, but it wasn't there. What a dreary day. I hate sea-mist.But I spent time with my other bunch of special ladies, so lots of laughter.

I'm thinking about doing some work, but I'm not thinking too hard.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > She is indeed. I think it all makes sense as we finish it up. It's a pretty clever concept. Happy knitting. I'm off to bed shortly. Chat with you tomorrow.
> ...


Sounds like a yummy meal. That is one thing my DH does do is cook much.
He does so many other things, though, that I don't mind being the chief cook around here.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've been down town. Had a look for the sea, but it wasn't there. What a dreary day. I hate sea-mist.But I spent time with my other bunch of special ladies, so lots of laughter.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing some work, but I'm not thinking too hard.


No, best not! I have been incredibly lazy too, don't know why, just feel really lethargic!! Think I need some sea air, Hastings tomorrow!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've been down town. Had a look for the sea, but it wasn't there. What a dreary day. I hate sea-mist.But I spent time with my other bunch of special ladies, so lots of laughter.
> ...


Enjoy. I like Hastings, but it's a horrible long journey from here. easier to go via London, or at least the M25.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning, ladies, from a wet and gray Washington State. I hope you are all well. I'm going to try for a walk again in a few minutes (I think it's drizzly again, so will get a little wet agan today--oh, well, I certainly won't melt) and then come home and do a little housework and hopefully a lot of knitting since I have 5 projects on the needles right now and want to get at least one of them done. 

Susan - glad you got the car sorted out. Can't believe it will take them four days, but at least you have a loaner.

Londy - a trip to Hastings sounds fun. Is it very far away from you?

Purple - glad you have an appointment and the 3 weeks will fly by. Hopefully they will be able to help you out.

Judi - glad your meds are helping.

Saxy - good morning - hope all is well with you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, ladies, from a wet and gray Washington State. I hope you are all well. I'm going to try for a walk again in a few minutes (I think it's drizzly again, so will get a little wet agan today--oh, well, I certainly won't melt) and then come home and do a little housework and hopefully a lot of knitting since I have 5 projects on the needles right now and want to get at least one of them done.
> 
> Susan - glad you got the car sorted out. Can't believe it will take them four days, but at least you have a loaner.
> 
> ...


Thank you Pam. All is well with me, apart from the knees. They pay me back for the weight I make them carry!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls, I've jsu come in from the over 60's. What a tonic it was. I've giggled and laughed, been cuddled and manhandled it was great. I won a tin of peas and some chocolate cake. but no money today so there's nothing new there then. Two women had come to blows last week over a box of mirangues so one of them has left!!!! The thought of them pulling the box between them conjured all sorts of fights up in my mind.
Then we were in the middle of a game and one woman got up with her stick and bag and walked out!!! no one knows why yet but never said bye to anybody hahahaha. I felt nearly normal this afternoon, /i got out of checking the numbers today anyway!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, ladies, from a wet and gray Washington State. I hope you are all well. I'm going to try for a walk again in a few minutes (I think it's drizzly again, so will get a little wet agan today--oh, well, I certainly won't melt) and then come home and do a little housework and hopefully a lot of knitting since I have 5 projects on the needles right now and want to get at least one of them done.
> ...


That's good, but am sorry about your knees. They do have a way of paying us back, don't they?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, I've jsu come in from the over 60's. What a tonic it was. I've giggled and laughed, been cuddled and manhandled it was great. I won a tin of peas and some chocolate cake. but no money today so there's nothing new there then. Two women had come to blows last week over a box of mirangues so one of them has left!!!! The thought of them pulling the box between them conjured all sorts of fights up in my mind.
> Then we were in the middle of a game and one woman got up with her stick and bag and walked out!!! no one knows why yet but never said bye to anybody hahahaha. I felt nearly normal this afternoon, /i got out of checking the numbers today anyway!


Glad you had a great time and it doesn't sound as if it wore you out too much. What a group of women you belong to!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a wet and windy Surrey. Managed to walked to the shops this morning before the rain started. Mr P went for a swim and I started the school beret for LMs doll.
How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Never give in & everything is conquerable, simply by bloody mindedness :lol:  :lol:[/quote]

Quite right. Mr P says I'm very bloody minded!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Have you looked in Deramores, they have Alpaca mixes, one is Alpaca & silk[/quote]

Yes they are good for alpaca. I have also bought alpaca at some of the fairs I've been to. A skein of lacre weight is quite pricey at around 20, but it does go an awfully long way.

Nitzi if there is anything specific you are looking for let me know. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I've just looked up that Washington is 3663 miles away from London.
> ...


What does?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > She is indeed. I think it all makes sense as we finish it up. It's a pretty clever concept. Happy knitting. I'm off to bed shortly. Chat with you tomorrow.
> ...


That does sound good...good for your DH :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey, damp and very mild Surrey. Temperature in the low teens today. Mr P brought me coffee in bed this morning so I am only just up.
> How is everyone today?


Ho lovely. Mr P sounds quit ethe gentleman.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a grey, damp and very mild Surrey. Temperature in the low teens today. Mr P brought me coffee in bed this morning so I am only just up.
> ...


It sounds like 'not doing much' is good at making you feel better. Glad you are picking up.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, the switch of cars has gone good this morning., I wouldnt know I was asleep in bed. How are you all?


I am glad that has been sorted. Good on your DH for sticking to his guns.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Freezing rain again, but only until I get to Newcastle hill. Once I get to the bottom of the hill, it'll be rain from there on. Newcastle hill is the place where there was a 80 car pile up on Friday.
> I've only got 12 rows done on my Surprise Jacket. Just plodding along as usual. That's why I started mine before the workshop. This part I did by myself before so I know I can do this part. AND I TAKE FOREVER. So if I didn't start early, all the pics of the finished ones would be going up and I would still be knitting. :|


Oooh, I'm sorry you are still having low temperatures. It has warmed up here...infact the temperature gauge in the car was regitering double figures this morning. That pile up sounds horrendous.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, I've jsu come in from the over 60's. What a tonic it was. I've giggled and laughed, been cuddled and manhandled it was great. I won a tin of peas and some chocolate cake. but no money today so there's nothing new there then. Two women had come to blows last week over a box of mirangues so one of them has left!!!! The thought of them pulling the box between them conjured all sorts of fights up in my mind.
> Then we were in the middle of a game and one woman got up with her stick and bag and walked out!!! no one knows why yet but never said bye to anybody hahahaha. I felt nearly normal this afternoon, /i got out of checking the numbers today anyway!


I#m so glad you had fun. Just what you needed.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


3663


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I knew that would happen, all caught up and now nobody home!! Lovely to see Lynn back, drop in more often! Going off to check for questions on ASJ, back shortly!!


Hehehehe. I checked before I caught up to see if anyone was 'home'...but no-one here...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I've just looked up that Washington is 3663 miles away from London.
> ...


Is food something you have on your mind at the moment? :wink:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, I've jsu come in from the over 60's. What a tonic it was. I've giggled and laughed, been cuddled and manhandled it was great. I won a tin of peas and some chocolate cake. but no money today so there's nothing new there then. Two women had come to blows last week over a box of mirangues so one of them has left!!!! The thought of them pulling the box between them conjured all sorts of fights up in my mind.
> Then we were in the middle of a game and one woman got up with her stick and bag and walked out!!! no one knows why yet but never said bye to anybody hahahaha. I felt nearly normal this afternoon, /i got out of checking the numbers today anyway!


That is such a wonderful post to read...Susan it's great to hear one of your stories


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I knew that would happen, all caught up and now nobody home!! Lovely to see Lynn back, drop in more often! Going off to check for questions on ASJ, back shortly!!
> ...


But it looks like even that plan failed as it looks like Saxy came and went while I was doing catch-up.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello ladies. I haven't been around for a couple of days...just reading, not commenting.

I frogged my sock... :roll: It was going well...even did the heel BUT it was too big on my smallest needles. So I am waithing on an order of 4 new circular needles in small sizes.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


It usually takes me about 75 minutes - about the same as Worthing!!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Right, i am staying on line to check out the rest of KP. And will check in to see if anyone turns up...it's funny chatting to myself :?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon girls, I've jsu come in from the over 60's. What a tonic it was. I've giggled and laughed, been cuddled and manhandled it was great. I won a tin of peas and some chocolate cake. but no money today so there's nothing new there then. Two women had come to blows last week over a box of mirangues so one of them has left!!!! The thought of them pulling the box between them conjured all sorts of fights up in my mind.
> ...


Absolutely, things are really getting back to normal for you Susan - fantastic!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Londy, you've just turned up. How are you?

We were in hastings quite a few years ago. It was pouring with rain, so we went to a cafe overlooking the sea. A storm stated and the flashes of lightening were magnificent out at sea.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Londy, you've just turned up. How are you?
> 
> We were in hastings quite a few years ago. It was pouring with rain, so we went to a cafe overlooking the sea. A storm stated and the flashes of lightening were magnificent out at sea.


Hi Dear!! I've been in and out all afternoon!! We used to take the children to Hastings, years ago so it has stuck as a favourite! We like the Italian restaurant near the fountain. It does rain a lot there but we will only go if the weather is ok. How are you?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Right, i am staying on line to check out the rest of KP. And will check in to see if anyone turns up...it's funny chatting to myself :?


Kooo-eeeeee, I'm here!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Right, i am staying on line to check out the rest of KP. And will check in to see if anyone turns up...it's funny chatting to myself :?
> ...


Sorry. Iw as just commenting on the sock work shop


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Londy, you've just turned up. How are you?
> ...


We've been to Hastings a few times...we would camp in Bex Hill and go along to Hastings. Every thing tends to be more expensive there so we did crazy golf etc, in Bexhill


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


no, not really. I had a light lunch out with the girls, but there is a food distribution depot in Worthing called 3663 for that reason.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


How funny. The light luch with the girls sounds fun. Are they mates from your army days?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Saxy always comes and goes, but frequently comes back quite quickly if she sees someone else is online. Can't sit on KP waiting.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


yes, but longer from Worthing to Hastings.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I know what you mean. I have caught up with some other posts though. Now my dinner is about ready, so am going as soon as DS calls to say it's ready. So if I go, that's where I've gone to.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I didn't know any of them then, but we are all ex-Army, and mad.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> How funny. The light luch with the girls sounds fun. Are they mates from your army days?


I didn't know any of them then, but we are all ex-Army, and mad.[/quote]

It's great to have freinds like that. Glad you had fun with them.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm off now for some chilli


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm off now for some chilli


lovely. Perfect for a miserable damp day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Aah, I have seen those lorries delivery (usually, they are getting in my way!) I often wondered what that name was all about, thanks for the enlightenment!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Their drivers are pretty awful!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I would totally agree with that!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Right, i am staying on line to check out the rest of KP. And will check in to see if anyone turns up...it's funny chatting to myself :?


They'll take you away with men in white coats if you talk to yourself x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Right, i am staying on line to check out the rest of KP. And will check in to see if anyone turns up...it's funny chatting to myself :?
> ...


Hello Susan. It might be a good idea if I am taken away


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan it was great to see you had been out to the over 60s. I hope you are not too tired from it now. If you are make sure you get an early night and have a good rest.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You'd have thought I'd run a marathon haha. I'm worn out with all the giggling. I'm still at it! Ds is supposed to be brining his car down for dh to get it ready for its mot while he's in Austria skiing. I'm in my bed. Happy as can be. Dh is walking me down to the shops in the morning for some vegetables. It's time I got sorted. Haha. I may also wash and knit and make some Yorkshire puddings. I get all these ideas while I'm sat up here in my bed safe and sound haha.lll


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan it was great to see you had been out to the over 60s. I hope you are not too tired from it now. If you are make sure you get an early night and have a good rest.


What kind of day have you had bonny lass? I'm quite ashamed sometimes at what little I achieve. Especially in knitting. I styled with linky last night. She's a lovely lass, but there again we all are on here aren't we?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Haing the ideas is great as long as they stay ideas if you are not up to it. I remember after havint the children any visitors would tire me out and I would long for them to go away so I could rest. You will have that need to rest so much greater than I eer had it then. After Mm was born I didn't commit to doing anything for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Susan it was great to see you had been out to the over 60s. I hope you are not too tired from it now. If you are make sure you get an early night and have a good rest.
> ...


My day has been good, but busy...Tuesdays always are. I think I'm about to run out of battery. I need to sign out as DH is using the omly lead that charges the laptops.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I'm back. DH handed over the charger... :mrgreen:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Haing the ideas is great as long as they stay ideas if you are not up to it. I remember after havint the children any visitors would tire me out and I would long for them to go away so I could rest. You will have that need to rest so much greater than I eer had it then. After Mm was born I didn't commit to doing anything for at least 6 weeks.


I wonder how pulleys PCM is doing. Wouldn't you think in this day and age that they could do things quicker. Especially when you have a purely who is pining for her friends.WE MISS YOU PURley........


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Just waiting for my butterscotch icecream to melt so I can eat it. How is everyone?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I. Fine bony lass and how are you. What pain level are you at 1-10?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Londy, Susan and Rebecca. How you doing?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Susan it was great to see you had been out to the over 60s. I hope you are not too tired from it now. If you are make sure you get an early night and have a good rest.
> ...


From reading your posts you've achieved a lot. Look back at what you've achieved I think you will be pleasantly surprised.

I should skype people. I think Judi asked me a long time ago if I skyped and I didn't then. But my brother set me up in the summer. I have skyped Purly, which was lovely. I am quite nervous though...worrying I might run out of conversation. And with being out during the day, and DH doesn't want to hear me wittering away in the evenings. :?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I never saw you Lordy, how are you bony lass. .?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Haing the ideas is great as long as they stay ideas if you are not up to it. I remember after havint the children any visitors would tire me out and I would long for them to go away so I could rest. You will have that need to rest so much greater than I eer had it then. After Mm was born I didn't commit to doing anything for at least 6 weeks.
> ...


Yep, it isn't good is it?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Purple. Enjoy the icecream. have you felt like moving onto a different flavout?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I. Fine bony lass and how are you. What pain level are you at 1-10?


No comment. Just had a glass of wine with my pain killers, so that should sort it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Purple. Enjoy the icecream. have you felt like moving onto a different flavout?


No, did try some stick toffee but it's not a patch on butterscotch. Hope you have had a good day. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I feel like that Rebecca haha. I feel awful if there's a silence and I don't know what to say next.i would give you mine and then we could both have a pregnant pause together haha. I shall have to find out what my Skype name is and pm you. Looking back over to iChat, my spellings are terrible cos I'm on my I pod and its predictive. Stupid thing.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I. Fine bony lass and how are you. What pain level are you at 1-10?
> ...


mmmm that 'no comment' doesn't sound good. :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Purple. Enjoy the icecream. have you felt like moving onto a different flavout?
> ...


Just the usual busy Tuesday. But much better than Tuesdays and Thursdays eer used to be.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


The glass of wine does though, I wished I liked a drink cos I would look the part wouldn't I? I tend to loose something with my glass of fanta.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Predictive text drives me loopy. When you actually want to spell something incorrectly or make up a word it won't let you :-o


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Busy is ok as long as its a good busy. DD is still dashing around getting costumes sorted for her play and now I only have to make two pinafores.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


You could put purple food dye in your fanta!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hang on in there for a day or two more and you may end up doing none haha :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan (I hope I'm not stepping out of line here, do let me know if I've over stepped the mark), but do you seriously not drink any alchohl? (looks from that spelling I've had a drop or two) Not that there is anything wrong with not but have wondered if you are just joking when you mention your Fanta.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to watch my tv now girls. Have a good night and enjoy your icecream purple xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


You are right. It was good busy.

I hope the pinafores are done quickly so you get back to YOUR projects.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to watch my tv now girls. Have a good night and enjoy your icecream purple xxxxxx


You have a lovely evening and get a good slleep. XXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

You are right. It was good busy.

I hope the pinafores are done quickly so you get back to YOUR projects.[/quote]

According to my DD, who does not sew (or should that be will not sew) I can do a couple in half an hour!!! :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to watch my tv now girls. Have a good night and enjoy your icecream purple xxxxxx


Night night Susan, ice cream was as lovely as usual.. Have a good rest, you've had quite an active day. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan (I hope I'm not stepping out of line here, do let me know if I've over stepped the mark), but do you seriously not drink any alchohl? (looks from that spelling I've had a drop or two) Not that there is anything wrong with not but have wondered if you are just joking when you mention your Fanta.


No she doesn't drink just the occassional bacardi every few years!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan (I hope I'm not stepping out of line here, do let me know if I've over stepped the mark), but do you seriously not drink any alchohl? (looks from that spelling I've had a drop or two) Not that there is anything wrong with not but have wondered if you are just joking when you mention your Fanta.


No lifeline. I don't drink these days. I have a mulled wine or a glass of rum and coke at Xmas and that's it. I had plenty in my younger days and used to make wine. I've not drunk for about 12-15 yrs. I used to love a Black Russian and rum and coke, southern comfort,,anything really hahaha. Then I got sick of it so just never bothered anymore. The grand boys came along and I never seemed to have the time. I've nothing at all against it it's just I'd rather have pop. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to get on with LMs dolls beret and shoes so I can give them to her on Friday. Catch you later if I am still awake. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan (I hope I'm not stepping out of line here, do let me know if I've over stepped the mark), but do you seriously not drink any alchohl? (looks from that spelling I've had a drop or two) Not that there is anything wrong with not but have wondered if you are just joking when you mention your Fanta.


OBTW. You couldn't speak out of line to me ever......you Re a special friend xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Susan (I hope I'm not stepping out of line here, do let me know if I've over stepped the mark), but do you seriously not drink any alchohl? (looks from that spelling I've had a drop or two) Not that there is anything wrong with not but have wondered if you are just joking when you mention your Fanta.
> ...


Well good for you.

I am not a big drinker, but I do like a glass of red wine at the weekend.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Susan (I hope I'm not stepping out of line here, do let me know if I've over stepped the mark), but do you seriously not drink any alchohl? (looks from that spelling I've had a drop or two) Not that there is anything wrong with not but have wondered if you are just joking when you mention your Fanta.
> ...


Ohhh. I feel all warm and fuzzy inside now. Thank you. You are very special to me too. XXXX


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I think it's good for you, relaxes you down after a hectic day. I just don't like it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to get on with LMs dolls beret and shoes so I can give them to her on Friday. Catch you later if I am still awake. xxx


I am looking forward to seeing them all finished. Such talent....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Night all xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> You are right. It was good busy.
> 
> I hope the pinafores are done quickly so you get back to YOUR projects.


According to my DD, who does not sew (or should that be will not sew) I can do a couple in half an hour!!! :roll:[/quote]

It's funny isn't it how those that don't craft think these things can be whipped up in such a short time. :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Night all xxxx


Night night sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, I'm off too. Maybe a drink and some bakewell tart. Yummy...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I missed you all. I hope you have a great rest tonight and maybe I'll be able to catch you tomorrow. I'm off to do some knitting for awhile.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I missed you all. I hope you have a great rest tonight and maybe I'll be able to catch you tomorrow. I'm off to do some knitting for awhile.


That's a shame, although I have only popped in to say goodnight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I missed you Pam and night night Rebecca.
Catch up with everyone tomorrow. Goodnight from me. LOts of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Sorry I missed you Pam and night night Rebecca.
> Catch up with everyone tomorrow. Goodnight from me. LOts of love and hugs xxxx


Me, too. Sleep well, ladies!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well ladies I have been to the doctors today double ear infection he put me on bactrum and apparently I am now very very allergic to it had a really bad case of the hives and itching so I have to try something else now that is two now that I can't take, I just took this one in December and was fine...........


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

GS so glad you had fun at over 60's

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I have been to the doctors today double ear infection he put me on bactrum and apparently I am now very very allergic to it had a really bad case of the hives and itching so I have to try something else now that is two now that I can't take, I just took this one in December and was fine...........


Binky, I am so sorry, both that you have a double ear infection and that you are allergic to the meds. I hope you get better soon!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello ladies. I haven't been around for a couple of days...just reading, not commenting.
> 
> I frogged my sock... :roll: It was going well...even did the heel BUT it was too big on my smallest needles. So I am waithing on an order of 4 new circular needles in small sizes.


Have you tried using the Magic Circle, it is much simpler


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That would just make a yucky brown :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I have been to the doctors today double ear infection he put me on bactrum and apparently I am now very very allergic to it had a really bad case of the hives and itching so I have to try something else now that is two now that I can't take, I just took this one in December and was fine...........


Oh no! It really sounds like you've been through the wringer.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello ladies. I haven't been around for a couple of days...just reading, not commenting.
> ...


That's what I'm trying to do. I did manage to knit the sock using magic loop and did succeed. But my smallest circular is 3mm and for the yarn I really need a 2.5 mm or maybe even smaller.
I agree about using ML. I just didn't get on with DPNs. I have sock yarn waiting to be used and now I can get on with them.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Lisa i thought it was just allergies ? 
Glad the benadryl helped , you scared me with that phone call ! 
She calls me and just said .. itchy itchy itchy what do i do ?? 

GSusan , i think it is fine that you dont drink , i dont really enjoy it either ... BUT .. my BF brought some wine to me a couple of weeks ago and it was AWESOME !! i wouldnt mind drinking that every weekend  


or every night for that matter lol .... 

We are currently under a tornado warning .. there is a line of storms headed our way that is pretty ferocious ... the tv is nothing but news telling everyone to take cover now ..


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I see that GSusan has told you all about her skype experience with a black lab  

I do think he enjoyed it as much as she did , i know i did !! 
She was my first skyper  
lol 
 

I have been getting the pieces together for Moms quilt , i got some sewing done today , but honestly the kids have been a bit demanding of my attention lately ... Mom can you take me here , Mom can you sew this up , Mom can you pick me up , Mom can you cook me something .. ?? And dd has been wanting to craft with me which is great but she is needing so much help that i am not getting any of my projects done lol ... 

I am enjoying the time with her though . 
I hope you are all feeling alright , i know the cold can make you hurt more  and all you ones having summer weather .... eat a bug ! LOL  ( that is a saying from my dad lol ) 

Love and hugs ! 
XOXOXO


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I have been to the doctors today double ear infection he put me on bactrum and apparently I am now very very allergic to it had a really bad case of the hives and itching so I have to try something else now that is two now that I can't take, I just took this one in December and was fine...........


Oh Binky, soooo sorry to hear about your ear infection, I know from experience it is one of the nastiest things you can have and does all sorts of horrible things to you. Sorry too that you are getting reactions to the meds, maybe because you took it so recently? Hope they can find something to help and you are much better very soon, hugs, xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Lisa i thought it was just allergies ?
> Glad the benadryl helped , you scared me with that phone call !
> She calls me and just said .. itchy itchy itchy what do i do ??
> 
> ...


Oh, no! Please stay safe, all of you and let us know you are ok when you can!! hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from mild, windy and sunny Surrey. Sort of over slept but I am up now having a rather later breakfast. How is everyone today?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi PurpleV, I see you hiding in the corner!! Good morning and how are you? I am ok, still hoping to get out for the day but we are getting alternate sunshine and black clouds at the mo but I have warned them to sort themselves out by 11 o'clock!!!
ASJ going ok, I think, just got to the end of the main increases and it's looking quite nice, it's such a good recipe! :lol: :lol: :lol: Oops, sorry, I mean pattern!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

What have I said to make them send me male incontinence ads???!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I have been to the doctors today double ear infection he put me on bactrum and apparently I am now very very allergic to it had a really bad case of the hives and itching so I have to try something else now that is two now that I can't take, I just took this one in December and was fine...........


So sorry about your ear infections, I do hope the doctor finds something thst is ok for you to take and clear it up soon. Sending you lots of hugs. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Ooops :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi PurpleV, I see you hiding in the corner!! Good morning and how are you? I am ok, still hoping to get out for the day but we are getting alternate sunshine and black clouds at the mo but I have warned them to sort themselves out by 11 o'clock!!!
> ASJ going ok, I think, just got to the end of the main increases and it's looking quite nice, it's such a good recipe! :lol: :lol: :lol: Oops, sorry, I mean pattern!


MornIng I'm fine. Just going to rip about 3" of my jacket cos at some point I seemed to move the increase over. Just going to put my knitting in the oven! Hope you make it to the seaside.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ote=London Girl]What have I said to make them send me male incontinence ads???!!![/quote]

I've got those too.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi PurpleV, I see you hiding in the corner!! Good morning and how are you? I am ok, still hoping to get out for the day but we are getting alternate sunshine and black clouds at the mo but I have warned them to sort themselves out by 11 o'clock!!!
> ...


Yee-hee, know the feeling. I have finished up with 3 fewer stitches on one side - or it may be 3 too many on the other! Nevermind, it's not like we're supposed to be experts or anything!!! Catch you later xxxxxx!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> ote=London Girl]What have I said to make them send me male incontinence ads???!!!


I've got those too.[/quote]

Do you find they are useful for anything??!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Lisa i thought it was just allergies ?
> Glad the benadryl helped , you scared me with that phone call !
> She calls me and just said .. itchy itchy itchy what do i do ??
> 
> ...


Hi Angela, Hope you stay safe with the bad weather. If it gets to much come over here and stay xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > ote=London Girl]What have I said to make them send me male incontinence ads???!!!
> ...


Do you find they are useful for anything??!![/quote]

NO!! Thank you xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off now as I'm going to ring the Channel Islands to order a birth certificate for Mr Ps great uncle. We are writing up a bit of history about him. Catch you all later. Lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Oh, ok - I misunderstood what you meant :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What have I said to make them send me male incontinence ads???!!!


I get sexy models giving me their fone numbers for dating. The trouble is they are women!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning everyone are you all ok? I've slept the clock round and more again. feel very tired but hey whats new about that. I want ti tidy my bedroom and make yorkshire pudds today but I will have to send DH to the shops. 

Sorry about your ears Binky, and you and lisa stay safe and let us know when you are both safe and sound because we worry about you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Purple, if you are still around - I have just had a chat with Linky & heard the storm they were having - it was so loud, I didn't realise that they were under a tornado warning, cos I hadn't quite made it to KP at that time. I also had a chat with Ali, the black Lab, as well ..... He seems like a lovely placid boy, a lot more placid than my young girl. It was great speaking with Linky, finally.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, I seem to have missed everyone from the UK contingent, and the US contingent aren't (or shouldnt be) up yet, so I will go and do some more on my ASJ, might be time to change the colour again soon.

Bye for now xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had a text from Linky.....**********IMPORTANT********

She and Binky are safe and sound and the tornado has passed...Good news!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've had a text from Linky.....**********IMPORTANT********
> 
> She and Binky are safe and sound and the tornado has passed...Good news!


Hello Susan, I was speaking with Linky, about an hour ago and I could hear the sound of the storm through my iPad - it was incredible


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> ote=London Girl]What have I said to make them send me male incontinence ads???!!!


I've got those too.[/quote]

stop calling your DHs little sh...s!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > ote=London Girl]What have I said to make them send me male incontinence ads???!!!
> ...


stop calling your DHs little sh...s![/quote]

I've just got ads for the 5 foods you should eat, and 11 foods you shouldn't touch, with photos of abdomens with no skin, just showing the muscles :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


NO!! Thank you xx[/quote]

the monthly cotton pads with loops we used to be issued with in the army were brilliant for polishing boots. The men used to beg us for them. They were horrible for their correct use.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


the monthly cotton pads with loops we used to be issued with in the army were brilliant for polishing boots. The men used to beg us for them. They were horrible for their correct use.[/quote]

hahaha. they are ;like mouses hammocks!!!!!
Anyway good morning girls s and J. I've actually emptied my case today of what I had with me in hospital. now how lazy is that.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


the monthly cotton pads with loops we used to be issued with in the army were brilliant for polishing boots. The men used to beg us for them. They were horrible for their correct use.[/quote]

They sound really bad, possibly not produced by anyone who would have used them :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got an advert of another date with a woman called REBECCA who lives 3 miles away...How the hell do they know that eh?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got an advert of another date with a woman called REBECCA who lives 3 miles away...How the hell do they know that eh?


Find the sexiest male photo, that you can, and send it on - see what happens .... Hahahahahaha ......... Just joking :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi I'm pleased you skyped Linky. She is lovely isn't she? I could have hugged that dog to pieces. I'm a pushover with dogs, more so than kids.....That sounds awful hahaha but true...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an advert of another date with a woman called REBECCA who lives 3 miles away...How the hell do they know that eh?
> ...


they are women but im not sure how to s3nd it on


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi I'm pleased you skyped Linky. She is lovely isn't she? I could have hugged that dog to pieces. I'm a pushover with dogs, more so than kids.....That sounds awful hahaha but true...


No .. Not awful, you are who you are, and you are great with YOUR grand kids, so no problem there :lol: :lol: besides, I am the same with you - I am good with my GK's for a certain amount of time, but I love them dearly :shock: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My DH has been a gem this morning. I asked him to hang the wet sheets out for me and old him which line to put it on. Naturslly, he knew best. And put it on the other one and the line smashed with the sheets on the ground.
Then he decided to start DS's car and trod mud in right through the sitting room!!!

It feel good getting back to normal.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Binky I hope your ears are getting better. It is the most revolting feeling to have something wrong inside your head.In a way the storm must have taken your mind of it. I do hope all is calm and light now.

It is a glorious day here, blue sky and sunshine, and I'm sitting in the study in a short sleeved jumper. It was raining earlier though. I hope it stays nice; I have a funeral to go to at 1400 hours. I don't know the gentleman but I'm representing the British Legion as he was a member. I don't recall him ever attending any meetings, but he was in his late eighties. I look awful in black but needs must. I think I might have to acquire a long grey dress or trouser suit that I can wear a navy blazer with with the RBL badge. How strange to have to have special clothing as I go to so many funerals! And I have to wear shoes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My DH has been a gem this morning. I asked him to hang the wet sheets out for me and old him which line to put it on. Naturslly, he knew best. And put it on the other one and the line smashed with the sheets on the ground.
> Then he decided to start DS's car and trod mud in right through the sitting room!!!
> 
> It feel good getting back to normal.


Isn't it wonderful - doesn't take them long to get back to their normal, when we show the first signs of normality


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


They sound really bad, possibly not produced by anyone who would have used them :roll: :roll:[/quote]

we are talking army in the sixties. Everything was produced by men


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

He is in his glory today because he's got sons car to work on. Nothing else matters.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got an advert of another date with a woman called REBECCA who lives 3 miles away...How the hell do they know that eh?


I had that advert yesterday, and she lives three miles from me! Have we moved nearer each other? That would be brilliant!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


we are talking army in the sixties. Everything was produced by men[/quote]

Maybe they should have made them wear them :?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Maybe they should have made them wear them :?[/quote]

My ex-husband should have. He bruised his b.......s when his motor bike stopped and he didn't. They would have protected him, poor soul. He's a beach bum in Queensland now. On his fourth or fifth wife, I lost track.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I should do some knitting now girls. I've got up this morning with the intent I will do a bit of everything...I've put wahing in, I've tidied up my clothes in the bedroom and I'm cutting some potatoes. Yorkshire puds are off the menu its home mad fish and chips. I'll speak to you all later. Once Ive sat for half an hour Im ready to go again. hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


My ex-husband should have. He bruised his b.......s when his motor bike stopped and he didn't. They would have protected him, poor soul. He's a beach bum in Queensland now. On his fourth or fifth wife, I lost track.[/quote]

I hope he is a good swimmer, he'd need it up there now - everywhere is flooded, but it is draining away slowly now


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I should do some knitting now girls. I've got up this morning with the intent I will do a bit of everything...I've put wahing in, I've tidied up my clothes in the bedroom and I'm cutting some potatoes. Yorkshire puds are off the menu its home mad fish and chips. I'll speak to you all later. Once Ive sat for half an hour Im ready to go again. hahaha


Ok, catch you later xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny and very warm Florida. Still waiting for a call to go pick up my computer. Had to chuckle over GS's dear hubby putting everything back to normal. Glad to know you are doing so much better dear. Nothing new going on here. Just finished up some dishcloths that I am sending to son. All my patterns I want to make are on my computer. Will start on some ruffled scarfs for my GD. She is a scarf and shawl person like her auntie.

Purple, hope your fm gets under control soon. Know how miserable it can make you. Your sweater kal will start soon. I hope I can join in, but my directions are on my old computer. Take care.

Lifeline glad you can use the magic loop to do your socks. I just can't seem to get the hang of that technique. I still like my dpns.

Londy hope you don't have to tink any stitches on your sweater. Have a fun day out and about.

Saxy I loved your story about the pads. They were more than likely engineered by men. Glad you ladies found a decent use for them though. hahaha

Xiang hope you are doing well??How are your projects coming along??Hope your back is doing much better.

Binky so sorry to hear you have bilateral ear infections. Allergies to drugs can happen at anytime. Do you have trouble with any other sulfa meds????Hope you feel better soon.

Linky hope when my computer back we can skype and I can meet your doggie and he can meet mine. She is Daisy Mae. Tell DKids that Mom needs to not be on call 24 hrs a day. Needs an hour to herself to knit.

Pam hello again. How is your sweater coming along???Don't you just love retirement. My DH says every day is a holiday.

Jynx how did your procedure go. Hope for great results and no problems. Are you still coughing as much? Hope your doctor appts. slow down at some point so you can get your exercises in and time for your projects.

Monty is so nice to see you popping in again.

Polly where are you? Hope all is well for you.

McPasty did you have a marvelous birthday. Hope so.

Tammie hope all is well in your part of the world and that you and family are doing fine.

Sharon hope you and yours are well. Know you must be very busy with all the activities you are into with your family and Sophy. Please tell Sophy hello from me.

GS love your tales from the over 60's. I would love to be a little mouse in the corner there. Glad you are feeling more like your old self.

Smiley have you taken any more long bicycle trips?? I admire that you are doing this. With my balance problems I now use a adult tricyle I call it. It has three wheels instead of two.

Well ladies probably won't be back on for another day or so, hope all have happy days and no troubles. Love and hugs all around. Miss you all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a damp Washington State. I'm up a bit early (for my new hours since I retired anyway ), but couldn't sleep. It should be daylight soon and then I'm off for a walk again this a.m. I'm going to visit with a young friend for a short while this morning. She rode the bus with me and lives up the street. She works from home on Wednesdays and told me to stop by today when I saw her the other morning on her way to work. She has a darling little girl (one and a half years old). Will be fun to see them. DH is going to his cardiologist this a.m. for his follow-up from the hospital visit. He seems to be doing ok so I hope that's what the doctor tells him.

Jynx - how did all go on Monday with your procedure? I've been thinking about you.

Linky and Binky - sorry to hear about the weather you have heading your way. We are supposed to have rain through tomorrow and then just cloudy with sunbreaks for a few days. That will be welcome after the rain we've been having the past week. It hasn't been bad, just steady and gray all the time.

GS - glad you are doing so well, but be sure to pace yourself.

Purple and Londy - sorry you are off in your counts on your ASJs, but it makes me feel better because I got off from the get go and had to take out 5 rows in the very beginning to get back in the right place. I re-knitted those five rows and I think I'm now going in the right direction. The operative word being think.

Judi - sounds like you're doing better. That's good. I really do need to get skype so I can chat with you ladies that way.

Saxy - sorry you have to go to a funeral today. You're a good person for doing that.

Rebecca - I hope you're doing well. Sorry I missed you.

I'll check back in later. Bye for now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Purly,

Nice to see you on here this a.m. My sweater is coming along - sort of. I'll keep at it. I have 4 other projects on the needles as well and need to work on them, I think I'll set the sweater aside for a bit and come back to it in a day or two now that I think I have myself sorted out on what to do with it.

Glad you are doing okay. Sorry you don't have your computer back yet, but soon maybe?

Have a great day today. I'll be back later.

Pam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from mild and sunny Surrey, but it is still incredibly windy. I've just been for a swim and did better than Monday so now I am treating myself to coffee and cake. How is everyone? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Susan thanks for the message about Linky and Binky, gklad they are safe. I bet its the tail end of their wind that we've got over here.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, by the way Rebecca lives 3 miles from me too!! I hope it's not our Lifeline moonlighting. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to do some knitting, I'll pop back later. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > What have I said to make them send me male incontinence ads???!!!
> ...


Oh tough luck sweetie!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've had a text from Linky.....**********IMPORTANT********
> 
> She and Binky are safe and sound and the tornado has passed...Good news!


Hurray!! Thanks for the update!1 x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I've just got ads for the 5 foods you should eat, and 11 foods you shouldn't touch, with photos of abdomens with no skin, just showing the muscles :roll:[/quote]

Lovely!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


the monthly cotton pads with loops we used to be issued with in the army were brilliant for polishing boots. The men used to beg us for them. They were horrible for their correct use.[/quote]

Ah yes, fortunately, a dim and distant memory!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Afternoon Londy, did you make it to Hastings today? Hope you didn't get swept away by the wind. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and very warm Florida. Still waiting for a call to go pick up my computer. Had to chuckle over GS's dear hubby putting everything back to normal. Glad to know you are doing so much better dear. Nothing new going on here. Just finished up some dishcloths that I am sending to son. All my patterns I want to make are on my computer. Will start on some ruffled scarfs for my GD. She is a scarf and shawl person like her auntie.
> 
> Purple, hope your fm gets under control soon. Know how miserable it can make you. Your sweater kal will start soon. I hope I can join in, but my directions are on my old computer. Take care.
> 
> ...


Wow!! Purly, well done on remembering all that - and everybody too!! I don't know how you do it! Hurry back, as you know, we are missing you a lot!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a damp Washington State. I'm up a bit early (for my new hours since I retired anyway ), but couldn't sleep. It should be daylight soon and then I'm off for a walk again this a.m. I'm going to visit with a young friend for a short while this morning. She rode the bus with me and lives up the street. She works from home on Wednesdays and told me to stop by today when I saw her the other morning on her way to work. She has a darling little girl (one and a half years old). Will be fun to see them. DH is going to his cardiologist this a.m. for his follow-up from the hospital visit. He seems to be doing ok so I hope that's what the doctor tells him.
> 
> Jynx - how did all go on Monday with your procedure? I've been thinking about you.
> 
> ...


Hi Pam! I think it's because there are so many stitches on the needles - that's my excuse, anyway!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Afternoon Londy, did you make it to Hastings today? Hope you didn't get swept away by the wind. xxx


Yes, we did!! It _was_ very windy but with a beautiful clear blue sky so it wasn't at all bad! Had a nice but slow walk along the front (Mr L can't go too fast and has to keep stopping for a rest!) and then back to lunch in the Italian restaurant, where I had tagliatelli terra mia (like carbonara) follow by tarte au citron or whatever the Italian equivalent is!! The DH went back to the car to read while watching the very choppy sea while I had a wee tootle round the shops. Tried on some very nice jeans in Debenhams but the legs were too skinny for an old duck like me!! Got home about 4.30, lovely day and it has done me the world of good!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Londy, did you make it to Hastings today? Hope you didn't get swept away by the wind. xxx
> ...


Sounds like you had a good day, so glad you made it. Nothing like a breath of fresh air to do you good. I bought some purple flowery jeans this week. Great minds think alike. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've just had a lovely phone call from McPasty. SHe sounds good but as busy as ever.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to get dinner ready. Catch up with everyone later. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. I've not been in long, but seen that some are on line so will do catch up soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Oh, by the way Rebecca lives 3 miles from me too!! I hope it's not our Lifeline moonlighting. :roll:


Oh my! What's this? It looks like I am going to have to so a proper catch up. :mrgreen:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yes, indeed! I have some chambray coloured cropped jeans that I love but I want some full length ones the same colour, any ideas?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I've just had a lovely phone call from McPasty. SHe sounds good but as busy as ever.


That was nice, glad she is ok, is she retiring yet?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


No worries :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got an advert of another date with a woman called REBECCA who lives 3 miles away...How the hell do they know that eh?


Aha, now I understand. :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Londy, so glad you had a good day out.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purley, sorry I missed you. I hope you are taking care of yourself. And that the computer comes home soon.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I've just had a lovely phone call from McPasty. SHe sounds good but as busy as ever.
> ...


NO, what does that mean anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It means you stay home and knit and the government give you money for doing it!!!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Londy, so glad you had a good day out.


Hi Becca!! pming you shortly!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Londy, did you make it to Hastings today? Hope you didn't get swept away by the wind. xxx
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Woops I posted before I wrote hahaha


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Oh I get that bit of money, have done for years! That's fine, but I just love my job! I think really I'm just off my head, no comment needed!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

BP 1&2 came today separate times but both together. We giggled and I'm really worn out I'm slurring now and dribbling on my left side of my mouth I am so worn out and I'm now in bed. I've never felt so good as these last two days with giggling . They are Adamant I will die laughing haha. I've knitted a lot too PLUS. I have swapped some yarn for a pack of bamboo needles 8pr in a case. BP husband sent for 2 packs in stead of one for her birthday.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Ann bonny lass nice to see you. Even a few mins a day is lovely. Love you xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey, still windy and now a bit of rain. Have started LMs dolls beret 4 times!!!! Knitting in navy blue is NOT a good idea. But at least my jacket is back to knit properly now!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HI Susan, glad you had a day of giggles. Bet you are readdy for your bed now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, indeed! I have some chambray coloured cropped jeans that I love but I want some full length ones the same colour, any ideas?[/quote]

I got mine in H&Ms sale for £7.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Had a pm from jinx and she is fine. Just chilling out and going knitting with BP tomorrow......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Had a pm from jinx and she is fine. Just chilling out and going knitting with BP tomorrow......


That's good, glad she is ok. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to watch tv and knit. Catch everyone later and Susan is you are going to bed - Night night, sweet dreams. xxxxxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

G'day from me. Just flying through, but thought I'd let you all know I'm still alive and surviving.  

Hope ear infections and pain levels for some get relief very quickly, that those frogging and / or fighting with knitting sort it soon and that tornadoes stay well away from people. Haven't caught up with any more.

I'm up to my eyeballs in books and academia again. Things sort of start getting a bit more serious now the kids are in the upper highschool years. Have had to convince one of the girls that working on the books from 8:30 am until 10'ish at night :shock: is not necessarily a good thing. I do admire her dedication, but not sure how long she would last doing that. 

Anyway, am about to take dh to work and then will be ploughing back into it all again. My carefree days are over for at least the next 10 weeks. ;-)


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> BP 1&2 came today separate times but both together. We giggled and I'm really worn out I'm slurring now and dribbling on my left side of my mouth I am so worn out and I'm now in bed. I've never felt so good as these last two days with giggling . They are Adamant I will die laughing haha. I've knitted a lot too PLUS. I have swapped some yarn for a pack of bamboo needles 8pr in a case. BP husband sent for 2 packs in stead of one for her birthday.


Hi Susan, I hope things are going a a little better for you now, keep on laughing girl! T hank you for sending the birthday wishes, just beautiful. You take care now. Love McPasty xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to settle down and watch my tv. I'm having to for e myself to settle down because I feel like doing All sorts. I wish I felt this refreshed at 10am and felt like getting out of bed. I feel so very tired then. I will work on it. It's been a good day, especially when I get my new needles . Night night xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> BP 1&2 came today separate times but both together. We giggled and I'm really worn out I'm slurring now and dribbling on my left side of my mouth I am so worn out and I'm now in bed. I've never felt so good as these last two days with giggling . They are Adamant I will die laughing haha. I've knitted a lot too PLUS. I have swapped some yarn for a pack of bamboo needles 8pr in a case. BP husband sent for 2 packs in stead of one for her birthday.


Wow. Laughter...such a great tonic. And the real trweat of new needles.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > nanabanana said:
> ...


What do you do...it must be something very interseting to keep tyou there


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Well I do wipe a good few bottoms!!!!!
I work as a Local Council Home Carer, I ask them quite frequently how is it they trust me so much LOL


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > nanabanana said:
> ...


I'm off to do a sleepover now with a 94 yr old. nite nite xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That must be fun...but such hard work. I think I will stick with little ones. :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

My new needles arrived today and I have got my toe cast on to 2.25 mm needle. It feels so fragile...will work hard at not breaking the points :-o


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Mm wants you to know, she has started knitting herself a beret. She cast it on herself and has been working on a couple of rows a day. She's still on the brim so could take a long time...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I've just realised what the time is so I'm off to bed...been finding it dificult to get up in the mornings :|


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > nanabanana said:
> ...


You do what you love doing hun, that sounds like a good plan to me. Just don't wear yourself out, we need you bright eyed and bushy tailed!!! Are any of your forthcoming weddings in the west country? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Mm wants you to know, she has started knitting herself a beret. She cast it on herself and has been working on a couple of rows a day. She's still on the brim so could take a long time...


Wonderful, good for her. To be cheesy, slow and steady wins the race!! x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've had to start this b**** beret six times now. I will NOT be beaten. Who would belief that something so small could give me so much trouble. Hope everyone else is enjoying their knitting! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> My new needles arrived today and I have got my toe cast on to 2.25 mm needle. It feels so fragile...will work hard at not breaking the points :-o


I am sure you will love them, I'm using 2 mm at the moment.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Mm wants you to know, she has started knitting herself a beret. She cast it on herself and has been working on a couple of rows a day. She's still on the brim so could take a long time...


Well done MM. just take your time and enjoy making it. Hope we get to see a photo when it's finished. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> G'day from me. Just flying through, but thought I'd let you all know I'm still alive and surviving.
> 
> Hope ear infections and pain levels for some get relief very quickly, that those frogging and / or fighting with knitting sort it soon and that tornadoes stay well away from people. Haven't caught up with any more.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you Patticake, hope all this education doesn't wear you out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I don't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've had to start this b**** beret six times now. I will NOT be beaten. Who would belief that something so small could give me so much trouble. Hope everyone else is enjoying their knitting! xx


Breathe, BREATHE!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am off to bed. Quitting while I am ahead, have made it as far as the chnge of colour on the beret. The rest can wait until tomorrow. Have a good day/afternoon/evening/night everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've had to start this b**** beret six times now. I will NOT be beaten. Who would belief that something so small could give me so much trouble. Hope everyone else is enjoying their knitting! xx
> ...


What and knit as well!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> BP 1&2 came today separate times but both together. We giggled and I'm really worn out I'm slurring now and dribbling on my left side of my mouth I am so worn out and I'm now in bed. I've never felt so good as these last two days with giggling . They are Adamant I will die laughing haha. I've knitted a lot too PLUS. I have swapped some yarn for a pack of bamboo needles 8pr in a case. BP husband sent for 2 packs in stead of one for her birthday.


Good swap xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Judi,

How are you today? I hope you are feeling good.

I'm doing well. Haven't done any knitting yet today - been busy doing other "to-do" things. I'm going to go now and try to get some knitting in before I have to fix dinner.

Sorry I missed everyone else. Sounds like they've all been busy.

Will check in later.

Pam


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Judi,
> 
> How are you today? I hope you are feeling good.
> 
> ...


Much better today, thanks, just off to pick up meds, then to the next town to me, to take my phone to the doctor & get a loaner for a couple of weeks. Possibly wont be on until later today xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That's great and also good you are getting your phone taken care of. I'll check back later. I hope you have a great day!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


My ex-husband should have. He bruised his b.......s when his motor bike stopped and he didn't. They would have protected him, poor soul. He's a beach bum in Queensland now. On his fourth or fifth wife, I lost track.[/quote]

My art teacher, who was an Erma Bombeck kind of lady, told me she once let her child play with her purse to keep him quiet in church and on the way our she noticed he had her fem pads stuck to the top of his shoes. He said he was being a bunny rabbit  When I think of my x and his new loves I think better them than me and thank God and Greyhound he's gone


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Your multitalented you can do it!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > BP 1&2 came today separate times but both together. We giggled and I'm really worn out I'm slurring now and dribbling on my left side of my mouth I am so worn out and I'm now in bed. I've never felt so good as these last two days with giggling . They are Adamant I will die laughing haha. I've knitted a lot too PLUS. I have swapped some yarn for a pack of bamboo needles 8pr in a case. BP husband sent for 2 packs in stead of one for her birthday.
> ...


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well the doctor got me on different meds no more sulfur based drugs for me.....

It rained good here last night and turned colder during the day today, supposed ti get snow tomorrow.

Worked on the little ones blanket while at the doctor's office haven't done any knitting still feel real itchy today


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well the doctor got me on different meds no more sulfur based drugs for me.....
> 
> It rained good here last night and turned colder during the day today, supposed ti get snow tomorrow.
> 
> Worked on the little ones blanket while at the doctor's office haven't done any knitting still feel real itchy today


Hi Binky,

Glad you are on different meds and hopefully you'll be feeling better soon. Sorry you're still itchy, but that should go away soon I would think.

Stay safe with the crazy weather you are having there.

I'm working on my second 2-color mitten to finish up the pair so I can have one project completely finished. Been jumping around too much with my WIPs lately.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well the doctor got me on different meds no more sulfur based drugs for me.....
> 
> It rained good here last night and turned colder during the day today, supposed ti get snow tomorrow.
> 
> Worked on the little ones blanket while at the doctor's office haven't done any knitting still feel real itchy today


Are you able to take an antihistermine .... That will sort the itching ou, until the allergen is out of your system. So glad there is a medication that you can take xx

I am staying online now, I will be on & off doing stuff but I will know when one of you have posted, & will answer you - I am doing a Saxy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Did you get all your errands taken care of? I've been knitting for a few hours and am finished for the night.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Did you get all your errands taken care of? I've been knitting for a few hours and am finished for the night.


Yes, my phone is at the Dr's, & I have a tiny, little loaner phone that doesn't do much at all. I am hoping that I will have mine back, or a new one, next week :-D :-D

Have you been working on other WIP's, or the ASJ?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get all your errands taken care of? I've been knitting for a few hours and am finished for the night.
> ...


That's good you got a loaner. Hopefully you'll be back to normal next week.

I've been working on one oft WIPs. Should be finished up tomorrow if I get enough time to knit.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Well I hope you do get enough time to knit, I love seeing photos of the items people have made - I often get ideas, from them, for projects for me to do ....after I have finished everything else, of course :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I can send you a photo of the finished one if you pm me your e-mail.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Ok, didn't I send it already - I am PMing now


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Yes, you did and I forgot. My apologies.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


That's ok, doesn't take much to send it again :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


 :roll: 
I sent off the e-mail. I think I'm going to call it a night and get some sleep. Have a great rest of your day. It was good chatting with you. Xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Sweet dreams & sleep well xx


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Girls, back from my sleepover, only had to get up once,great. Londy, no weddings in Cornwall, 1 in Wales & 1 here in Scotland. The Scottish one is a 70 something lady on to her 3rd marriage!!!! Making the invitations etc & wedding cake for her, this is really how I do too many things, the work part of my life is just a tiny bit these days, my dogs & hubby take up the rest, bless them. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hi Girls, back from my sleepover, only had to get up once,great. Londy, no weddings in Cornwall, 1 in Wales & 1 here in Scotland. The Scottish one is a 70 something lady on to her 3rd marriage!!!! Making the invitations etc & wedding cake for her, this is really how I do too many things, the work part of my life is just a tiny bit these days, my dogs & hubby take up the rest, bless them. xxxxxxxxxx


Hello Ann, how are you .... Am glad you had a good birthday.
And you really do have a busy life :lol: I have just started doing some more activities, started Tai Chi this week, and I felt so good afterwards.

I am just doing some work on my ASJ, and the colours are working out much better than I thought :thumbup:


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Girls, back from my sleepover, only had to get up once,great. Londy, no weddings in Cornwall, 1 in Wales & 1 here in Scotland. The Scottish one is a 70 something lady on to her 3rd marriage!!!! Making the invitations etc & wedding cake for her, this is really how I do too many things, the work part of my life is just a tiny bit these days, my dogs & hubby take up the rest, bless them. xxxxxxxxxx
> ...


Hi Judi, I'm fine thanks,hope you are as well. I am going into hospital in Edinburgh tonight, sleepover to be fitted with an air thingy for my sleep apnea( spelling?) I will be flying at great speed then, it will be bliss to wake in the morning feeling refreshed, can't wait. I'm not sure what ASJ is, good it's working out well. Off to do some shopping, be back later. xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am in a slight dilemma ..... I think I either have to stop knitting for a while, OR learn to knit left handed - unfortunately my right little & ring fingers are getting quite painful, and the pain seems to be starting at my elbow - I think I might behave a trapped nerve (and yes my doc knows about this) and I am now waiting for a physio appointment. I have too many WIP's to do, so I don't really want to put knitting on hold :-( :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nanabanana said:
> ...


Is the Adult Surprise Jacket - Londy & Purple are heading the Workshop for it.

You should feel really wonderful, once the machine is fitted properly - no one will be able to keep up with you then :lol: :lol:

Have a good day xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning. We hsve got wind here. And its no so calm outside either. A good drying day. I'm back on page 148 but I dont know how. I'll do a little catch up.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning. We hsve got wind here. And its no so calm outside either. A good drying day. I'm back on page 148 but I dont know how. I'll do a little catch up.


I'm here Susan, just hung up the last load of washing for the day. I will wait for you to do a catchup, I am sure someone else should be along soon xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Mprnimg Judi. How is your trlord you haven't got one and its stopping you knitting? Fancy coffee?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Mprnimg Judi. How is your trlord you haven't got one and its stopping you knitting? Fancy coffee?


Would love one, how are you this morning .... Apart from windy :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just read over what I've written and I cant make head nor tail of it so you've got no chance hahaha

I'm concerned about your trapped nerve thats what I thought I'd written. The brain doesnt wake up with my body hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just read over what I've written and I cant make head nor tail of it so you've got no chance hahaha
> 
> I'm concerned about your trapped nerve thats what I thought I'd written. The brain doesnt wake up with my body hahahaha


You just wrote it in short hand, which I don't understand. Most of my hand is good, just the last 2 fingers and a part of my wrist & elbow also hurt :roll:
I can still knit, it is just taking a little longer. I might have to do some of my heavier knitting for a while, it might be less stress on the areas that are giving trouble :?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hi Girls, back from my sleepover, only had to get up once,great. Londy, no weddings in Cornwall, 1 in Wales & 1 here in Scotland. The Scottish one is a 70 something lady on to her 3rd marriage!!!! Making the invitations etc & wedding cake for her, this is really how I do too many things, the work part of my life is just a tiny bit these days, my dogs & hubby take up the rest, bless them. xxxxxxxxxx


Sounds to me like you're living the good life honey, just the way it should be!! We want pics of the cake please!! Just make sure you give yourself a bit of 'you' time now and then!! Love ya!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning. We hsve got wind here. And its no so calm outside either. A good drying day. I'm back on page 148 but I dont know how. I'll do a little catch up.


I was going to put my washing out this morning as I have changed the bedding and it was so bright and sunny but it's come over all dark and murky so it can hang over the bannisters!! Good morning, by the way, how ya doin' hun???


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Girls, back from my sleepover, only had to get up once,great. Londy, no weddings in Cornwall, 1 in Wales & 1 here in Scotland. The Scottish one is a 70 something lady on to her 3rd marriage!!!! Making the invitations etc & wedding cake for her, this is really how I do too many things, the work part of my life is just a tiny bit these days, my dogs & hubby take up the rest, bless them. xxxxxxxxxx
> ...


Hello Londy, how are things with you?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > nanabanana said:
> ...


Good, thanks Judi! Slogging away at my ASJ in the evenings and it's coming along nicely, here's a pic!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've mad a plan today. 1, hang the washing out and knit, 2, make the dinner and knit, 3, rinse my black corduroy trousers that got washed with a white face cloth and ended up all bits....and then knit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I love your knitting Londy. is it for you?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Wow .... I am still on the decrease, but I am using fine yarn - so it will take a bit longer to get to where you are


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. I'm only just up and definitely not fully awake like I was between 3 and 6 am! How is everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


That looks brilliant, you should run a workshop on how to do it. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are fine Purple, better for you joining us. 
Londy draping over the banister
Judi knitting with her feet because her arm hurts
I'm haveing a bad spelling day, What i am writing isnt coming out right hahaha

apart from that we are fine.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


What ply are you using?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I love your knitting Londy. is it for you?


Yes! Hope this one fits, I knitted the last one too loose and it came out big, didn't do my swatch!    
Have just measured across the back and I think it's going to be ok!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Double knitting, all odds and ends - trying not to repeat any of the colours!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOO! I wouldn't gream of doing such a thing!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Gotta pop out now girls, keep chatting, I'll be back later! xxxx

Scratch that, it's pouring with rain so I'm waiting till later to go out!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I am using 6 colours, but trying to do random sized striping, it will be a surprise to me to see if the size is random enough :?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We are fine Purple, better for you joining us.
> Londy draping over the banister
> Judi knitting with her feet because her arm hurts
> I'm haveing a bad spelling day, What i am writing isnt coming out right hahaha
> ...


So everything is normal then. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off now too. Jobs to do and knit hahahah


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Gotta pop out now girls, keep chatting, I'll be back later! xxxx


Ok, I will probably be here for a little while longer


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off now too. Jobs to do and knit hahahah


Well if everyone is going, I will just hang around & keep on knitting :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

How are you getting on Purple - are you going to fight with the beret again?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off now too. Jobs to do and knit hahahah


Have a good daY and make sure most of it is knitting. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> How are you getting on Purple - are you going to fight with the beret again?


yES, i WILL NOT BE BEATEN by something that is only a couple of centimeters big. At least I am on the red bit now, then I've got to work out the top of it. Oh and do the school badge.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


THAT's why they call it a surprise jacket then!!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Yep ...... You never know if the stripes are going to behave themselves .... Or whether the person knitting is looking at it straight & maintains concentration. However the stripes come out, is how they are going to stay - very random, with as little planning as possible :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to tackle some ironing (Ugh) and then knit (hoorah) Havew a good evening/day everyone. Catch you all later. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to tackle some ironing (Ugh) and then knit (hoorah) Havew a good evening/day everyone. Catch you all later. xxx


Have fun with your ironing - I think I have said this before, I only iron anything for quilting or other sewing :shock: :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I firmly believe that that attitude will make the best jacket!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to tackle some ironing (Ugh) and then knit (hoorah) Havew a good evening/day everyone. Catch you all later. xxx
> ...


Mee too!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Thank you kindly .... I am trying to have this as my relaxation jacket :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to tackle some ironing (Ugh) and then knit (hoorah) Havew a good evening/day everyone. Catch you all later. xxx
> ...


I try not to iron at all. I'm having my 30 min break now. The microwave will ding when I need to get up. :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Well done, for having a scheduled break - I am having my 10 hour break now, it will finish when I get up for breakfast  :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahaha good for you. I darent knit yet because my hands smell oniony......( think DS will be on the piste now!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahaha good for you. I darent knit yet because my hands smell oniony......( think DS will be on the piste now!


I have a special soap, that removes any unwanted food smells from my hands, and there is also a stainless steel thing that you can get that also takes any unwanted smells away from your hands - but I don't cook that much now, so I don't have that problem either :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha good for you. I darent knit yet because my hands smell oniony......( think DS will be on the piste now!
> ...


Talking of unwanted smells is there anything for DH's ? Only joking. I havent been mad at him for 4 weeks He's been my rock. He's looking forward to his yorkshire puds and meat today. Hes got #DS's car done and its going in for it MOT this afternoon. I shall have an hour on my own.

Do i seem muddled to you this morning? I'm writing muddled and I cant get it straight what I want to say :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


There has only been a couple of muddled words, but that is nothing unusual for any of us - you are doing really well, and if you feel a little muddled sometimes - well that is ok too, just take life as it comes & don't worry about the muddles, they will begin to happen less often :shock: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just been and prepared veggies and thats it now until 3 ish when hopefully everything will all come together, hahsha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just been and prepared veggies and thats it now until 3 ish when hopefully everything will all come together, hahsha


Now, go and sit and do some knitting - I have taken my meds & a PRN med, and my hand is allowing me to do some knitting, while I watch "Midsomer Murders" or we can have a chat, if you are up to it xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Oh, by the way Rebecca lives 3 miles from me too!! I hope it's not our Lifeline moonlighting. :roll:


I didn't recognise her.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Really, why can't I get some of that?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a grey Surrey. We have had some sunshine today and it's still very windy. Just seen 5 bullfinches in my garden. How is everyone this afternoon? xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


oooo, pertty!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Sun's shining here, but the clouds are in the way again. My legs are really painful today, and I'm half asleep. I cannot take painkillers every night because they constipate me, so today I'm suffering. New tight sandals to the funeral yesterday didn't help; and it was a Catholic ceremony, so twice as long as usual. The Standard Bearers here in Sussex are dreading Dame Vera dying, as hers will be a Jewish funeral, which are three hours long, so they will have to stand for that long. At least I don't have to do that. It's the jumping up and down that gets to me; my knees don't like standing up.
I'm a miserable git today. Fortunately my boys will be here soon to cheer me up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I feel for you Saxy, painful knees are not funny. Have you tried putting a hot water bottle on them, I find heat really helps. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Goingto try and finish this beret before the light goes. Catch you later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I feel for you Saxy, painful knees are not funny. Have you tried putting a hot water bottle on them, I find heat really helps. xx


I am going to have to give and start strapping them. It is warmth they need. And can anyone (Judy?) explain why when you need to stand up and have nothing to grab hold of pressing down on the knees helps? That should hurt.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sun's shining here, but the clouds are in the way again. My legs are really painful today, and I'm half asleep. I cannot take painkillers every night because they constipate me, so today I'm suffering. New tight sandals to the funeral yesterday didn't help; and it was a Catholic ceremony, so twice as long as usual. The Standard Bearers here in Sussex are dreading Dame Vera dying, as hers will be a Jewish funeral, which are three hours long, so they will have to stand for that long. At least I don't have to do that. It's the jumping up and down that gets to me; my knees don't like standing up.
> I'm a miserable git today. Fortunately my boys will be here soon to cheer me up.


healing loves to you love


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have acvhieved a proper meal....Puddings were well risen and everything was good. I'm proud of myself. That is me finished for the day. Its taken me since 11 this morning to prepare and eventually cook. I have a little problem multi tasking and have to make a point of thinking what to so next, where as before everything was just straight forward and second nature.

I've spent most of the afternoon knitting and enjoyed it. Have you all had a good day?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Mm wants you to know, she has started knitting herself a beret. She cast it on herself and has been working on a couple of rows a day. She's still on the brim so could take a long time...
> ...


That's okay...we do cheesy :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I don't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've had to start this b**** beret six times now. I will NOT be beaten. Who would belief that something so small could give me so much trouble. Hope everyone else is enjoying their knitting! xx


Give it up for a day or two and come back to it...you will work it out in your head


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Mm wants you to know, she has started knitting herself a beret. She cast it on herself and has been working on a couple of rows a day. She's still on the brim so could take a long time...
> ...


I think that's part of her plan.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well the doctor got me on different meds no more sulfur based drugs for me.....
> 
> It rained good here last night and turned colder during the day today, supposed ti get snow tomorrow.
> 
> Worked on the little ones blanket while at the doctor's office haven't done any knitting still feel real itchy today


I'm glad they've sorted you out with new meds.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get all your errands taken care of? I've been knitting for a few hours and am finished for the night.
> ...


How does that work? Do you put your sim card in it?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning. We hsve got wind here. And its no so calm outside either. A good drying day. I'm back on page 148 but I dont know how. I'll do a little catch up.
> ...


Banisters are great for hanging the sheets...just have to remember to remove them before DH makes curry... :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I love the base colour, it really brings out all the other colours. I do like the idea to do the other colours within the base colour. It's looking great :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just been messaging DS in Austria. I think its marvellous. He's had a steady first day. His car passed its MOT today too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Gotta pop out now girls, keep chatting, I'll be back later! xxxx
> 
> Scratch that, it's pouring with rain so I'm waiting till later to go out!!


We decided it was wet play, BUT it cleared up quickly and they went out soon after Yay! They were wild today because of the wind, so they really need to get out :-o


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just been messaging DS in Austria. I think its marvellous. He's had a steady first day. His car passed its MOT today too.


Hello. Good to see you. I'm glad DS had a good day. I'm doing catch up...got to page 155...you've been busy chatting again today :mrgreen:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi everyone from a gray Western Washington. I got out for my walk this morning and am having a cup of coffee and spending a bit of time here before I get on with my day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Londy - your ASJ is looking great. I've only got 6 rows finished so far. I've stopped for a bit to finish up a couple of other projects before I really get serious about my ASJ.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, by the way Rebecca lives 3 miles from me too!! I hope it's not our Lifeline moonlighting. :roll:
> ...


Phew...that's a relief :twisted:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi everyone from a gray Western Washington. I got out for my walk this morning and am having a cup of coffee and spending a bit of time here before I get on with my day.


Hi to you too. I've just been having coffee while catching up. Only one more page to go...I think


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sun's shining here, but the clouds are in the way again. My legs are really painful today, and I'm half asleep. I cannot take painkillers every night because they constipate me, so today I'm suffering. New tight sandals to the funeral yesterday didn't help; and it was a Catholic ceremony, so twice as long as usual. The Standard Bearers here in Sussex are dreading Dame Vera dying, as hers will be a Jewish funeral, which are three hours long, so they will have to stand for that long. At least I don't have to do that. It's the jumping up and down that gets to me; my knees don't like standing up.
> I'm a miserable git today. Fortunately my boys will be here soon to cheer me up.


I'm sorry you are having a bad day Saxy. I hope you get some relief soon. Sending you a gentle hug (((((XXXXX)))))


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Rebecca,

It's hard to stay on top of it. Did you have a good day today?

Susan - glad you were able to put your meal together. It sounds lovely. That's good that DS is enjoying Austria and that his car passed its MOT.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi pam, Im glad you enjoyed your walk. What are you thinking of doing today? Lifeline havd you had a good day?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sun's shining here, but the clouds are in the way again. My legs are really painful today, and I'm half asleep. I cannot take painkillers every night because they constipate me, so today I'm suffering. New tight sandals to the funeral yesterday didn't help; and it was a Catholic ceremony, so twice as long as usual. The Standard Bearers here in Sussex are dreading Dame Vera dying, as hers will be a Jewish funeral, which are three hours long, so they will have to stand for that long. At least I don't have to do that. It's the jumping up and down that gets to me; my knees don't like standing up.
> ...


Saxy - sorry you are in pain today. Hopefully your boys will make you feel better!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Rebecca, I invited you to add me onto your skype yesterday. Did you get it?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi pam, Im glad you enjoyed your walk. What are you thinking of doing today? Lifeline havd you had a good day?


Thanks, Susan. It felt good. I think I'll do some laundry today. Tomorrow I'll be out most of the day with a friend -- a visit to a yarn shop and lunch. Should be fun. Today I guess I should get something done. Washed and ironed curtains yesterday. Trying not to do too much in one day. It doesn't go away if I don't do it, so it's always there waiting for me.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Rebecca,
> 
> It's hard to stay on top of it. Did you have a good day today?
> 
> Susan - glad you were able to put your meal together. It sounds lovely. That's good that DS is enjoying Austria and that his car passed its MOT.


Have finished catch-up. 
It's been a good day, although maybe I got a bit 'shouty'. I blame that on the wind...it makes the children wild and unco-operative :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Rebecca, I invited you to add me onto your skype yesterday. Did you get it?


Oh no! I forgot to look at skype...will go and do it now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh, and while the laundry is going, I'm going to knit!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Stupid skype...it's not loading. I will probably find it's loaded about ten times in a minute as I was too impatient to wait. :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi pam, Im glad you enjoyed your walk. What are you thinking of doing today? Lifeline havd you had a good day?
> ...


Are you spring cleaming? You sound incredibly organised


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just got onto skype and accepted you Susan...and Linky...and Judi...sorry it took so long...I forget about it :?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahaha good for you. I darent knit yet because my hands smell oniony......( think DS will be on the piste now!


Wish I was - and I can't ski!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha good for you. I darent knit yet because my hands smell oniony......( think DS will be on the piste now!
> ...


Lemon is the thing, squirt some Jif on your hands with some soap - all gone!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Well I understand you perfectly Susan but that probably means I'm muddled - or puddled - too!!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Londy. Did you get out after the rain had gone?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > nanabanana said:
> ...


Go on with you!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hello Bonny lass londy have you had a good day?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I feel for you Saxy, painful knees are not funny. Have you tried putting a hot water bottle on them, I find heat really helps. xx
> ...


I was due to have surgery on my knees, they were so painful and kept giving way but I started taking flax seed oil capsules to keep my eyes from getting dry and also take glucosamine (don't we all?!) and - touching wood - I haven't had any pain in about two years and am off the surgery list. Just saying..... xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Haha! Yes, it would be like sleeping in the Arjee Barjee!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Thank you dear!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Londy - your ASJ is looking great. I've only got 6 rows finished so far. I've stopped for a bit to finish up a couple of other projects before I really get serious about my ASJ.


I've kinda shelved everything else to concentrate on this, I must be up to speed when the tutorial starts!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That sounds like a good solution.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Hehehehe. Like the argee bargee


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Londy - your ASJ is looking great. I've only got 6 rows finished so far. I've stopped for a bit to finish up a couple of other projects before I really get serious about my ASJ.
> ...


I'm sure you will be fine when your workshop starts. Have you taken a look at some of the others to see how the work?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Londy. Did you get out after the rain had gone?


Yes!! I took myself up to London and did a guided walk around Westminster! It was wonderful and the guide we had is an actor who does bit parts in lots of TV dramas, have met him before, he's very very good!! It was ever so cold though and I was glad when it finished to be honest!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello Bonny lass londy have you had a good day?


Hi Sweetie, yes, I've been 'up the smoke'!! I went with all the foreign tourists round Westminster, it was wonderful. I am a born and bred Londoner but I really don't know my home city and am trying to put that right!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Londy. Did you get out after the rain had gone?
> ...


I can believe that about the cold...we had PE out side today and boy was I glad to get back insied


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


No but I know I should!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm off now folks. Chat soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have acvhieved a proper meal....Puddings were well risen and everything was good. I'm proud of myself. That is me finished for the day. Its taken me since 11 this morning to prepare and eventually cook. I have a little problem multi tasking and have to make a point of thinking what to so next, where as before everything was just straight forward and second nature.
> 
> I've spent most of the afternoon knitting and enjoyed it. Have you all had a good day?


Sounds as if you have done really well today. Good for you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from surrey. It has been one of those days!! I did some ironing this morning while Mr P went swimming. I noticed a stain on the wall in my craft room. Told Mr P when he came home so he went in the loft to find quite a bit of damp coming in around one of the chimneys. SO he got the ladder out and went up on the garage roof and them climbed up the ladder to the chimney. And the ladder slipped closely followed by Mr. P who landed on his BT on top of the ladder. Luckily I saw what happened and even more luckily he is not seriously hurt but has a huge bruise coming up on his BT. Of course he would not go to A&E but I telephone the doctor and she told me what to do. He is now very sore but seems to be ok. I am going to hide all the ladders in the house. It was a really nasty shock and I couldn't stop shaking for an hour. Now we are all ok and he is dosed up on pain killers. Apart from that I have had a wonderful day! How is everybody else.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've had to start this b**** beret six times now. I will NOT be beaten. Who would belief that something so small could give me so much trouble. Hope everyone else is enjoying their knitting! xx
> ...


I have started the decreasing but I will leave the rest until tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rebecca,
> ...


My grandma used to say the cat has got the wind under her tail when it was windy. Mind you she said a lot of daft things!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from surrey. It has been one of those days!! I did some ironing this morning while Mr P went swimming. I noticed a stain on the wall in my craft room. Told Mr P when he came home so he went in the loft to find quite a bit of damp coming in around one of the chimneys. SO he got the ladder out and went up on the garage roof and them climbed up the ladder to the chimney. And the ladder slipped closely followed by Mr. P who landed on his BT on top of the ladder. Luckily I saw what happened and even more luckily he is not seriously hurt but has a huge bruise coming up on his BT. Of course he would not go to A&E but I telephone the doctor and she told me what to do. He is now very sore but seems to be ok. I am going to hide all the ladders in the house. It was a really nasty shock and I couldn't stop shaking for an hour. Now we are all ok and he is dosed up on pain killers. Apart from that I have had a wonderful day! How is everybody else.


Oh poor Mr P - and poor you!!! I am so glad it was not more serious and I canwell imagine how shakey you nust have been - not a much as Mr P though, I bet!!! Sorry about the bruise on his Big Toe!! Gentle hugs all round!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm off to watch TV and knit now, will be back after 10 if anyone is around then!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from surrey. It has been one of those days!! I did some ironing this morning while Mr P went swimming. I noticed a stain on the wall in my craft room. Told Mr P when he came home so he went in the loft to find quite a bit of damp coming in around one of the chimneys. SO he got the ladder out and went up on the garage roof and them climbed up the ladder to the chimney. And the ladder slipped closely followed by Mr. P who landed on his BT on top of the ladder. Luckily I saw what happened and even more luckily he is not seriously hurt but has a huge bruise coming up on his BT. Of course he would not go to A&E but I telephone the doctor and she told me what to do. He is now very sore but seems to be ok. I am going to hide all the ladders in the house. It was a really nasty shock and I couldn't stop shaking for an hour. Now we are all ok and he is dosed up on pain killers. Apart from that I have had a wonderful day! How is everybody else.
> ...


Thank you honey. The lump on his bottom would cover more than ten big toes! DS has just rung up and told Mr P in no uncertin terms to not go climbing up ladders again. Hope he listened as my nerves couldn't stand going through that again.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Time for a glass of wine, methinks!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I've had that already. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Have several more!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Sorry, we lost our internet for awhile. I hate tha,lt when that happens.

Anyway, Rebecca, no not exactly spring cleaning, just have decided that now that I'm retired and have more time at home I'll try to do some task around the house each day. Nothing big but just something to make me feel as though I've at least accomplished something around here each day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Londy - your ASJ is looking great. I've only got 6 rows finished so far. I've stopped for a bit to finish up a couple of other projects before I really get serious about my ASJ.
> ...


That makes complete sense to me!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from surrey. It has been one of those days!! I did some ironing this morning while Mr P went swimming. I noticed a stain on the wall in my craft room. Told Mr P when he came home so he went in the loft to find quite a bit of damp coming in around one of the chimneys. SO he got the ladder out and went up on the garage roof and them climbed up the ladder to the chimney. And the ladder slipped closely followed by Mr. P who landed on his BT on top of the ladder. Luckily I saw what happened and even more luckily he is not seriously hurt but has a huge bruise coming up on his BT. Of course he would not go to A&E but I telephone the doctor and she told me what to do. He is now very sore but seems to be ok. I am going to hide all the ladders in the house. It was a really nasty shock and I couldn't stop shaking for an hour. Now we are all ok and he is dosed up on pain killers. Apart from that I have had a wonderful day! How is everybody else.


I am sorry to hear that. I am glad you thought to phone the docs. NOW, don't you go moving ladders around. Phone SIL and get him to come and take them to their place.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That is great progress. Good idea to complete it tomorrow. Is LM coming round for it tomorrow?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


 :XD:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from surrey. It has been one of those days!! I did some ironing this morning while Mr P went swimming. I noticed a stain on the wall in my craft room. Told Mr P when he came home so he went in the loft to find quite a bit of damp coming in around one of the chimneys. SO he got the ladder out and went up on the garage roof and them climbed up the ladder to the chimney. And the ladder slipped closely followed by Mr. P who landed on his BT on top of the ladder. Luckily I saw what happened and even more luckily he is not seriously hurt but has a huge bruise coming up on his BT. Of course he would not go to A&E but I telephone the doctor and she told me what to do. He is now very sore but seems to be ok. I am going to hide all the ladders in the house. It was a really nasty shock and I couldn't stop shaking for an hour. Now we are all ok and he is dosed up on pain killers. Apart from that I have had a wonderful day! How is everybody else.


Oh my goodness. That must have been really scary for both of you. I'm glad you are both ok!

Mybd day is going ok now that we have the internet sorted out. I've got the laundry going and when i finish up here am going to do some knitting.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from surrey. It has been one of those days!! I did some ironing this morning while Mr P went swimming. I noticed a stain on the wall in my craft room. Told Mr P when he came home so he went in the loft to find quite a bit of damp coming in around one of the chimneys. SO he got the ladder out and went up on the garage roof and them climbed up the ladder to the chimney. And the ladder slipped closely followed by Mr. P who landed on his BT on top of the ladder. Luckily I saw what happened and even more luckily he is not seriously hurt but has a huge bruise coming up on his BT. Of course he would not go to A&E but I telephone the doctor and she told me what to do. He is now very sore but seems to be ok. I am going to hide all the ladders in the house. It was a really nasty shock and I couldn't stop shaking for an hour. Now we are all ok and he is dosed up on pain killers. Apart from that I have had a wonderful day! How is everybody else.
> ...


Our internet runs slow as we get near to the next pay period. DS#1 plays a lot on internet...all day every day, so he uses up our usage


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks like you've all gone away for awhile. I'll check back in a bit. Off to do some knitting for now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


He had better grow out of it soon as he stops being a teenager in a couple of months.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from surrey. It has been one of those days!! I did some ironing this morning while Mr P went swimming. I noticed a stain on the wall in my craft room. Told Mr P when he came home so he went in the loft to find quite a bit of damp coming in around one of the chimneys. SO he got the ladder out and went up on the garage roof and them climbed up the ladder to the chimney. And the ladder slipped closely followed by Mr. P who landed on his BT on top of the ladder. Luckily I saw what happened and even more luckily he is not seriously hurt but has a huge bruise coming up on his BT. Of course he would not go to A&E but I telephone the doctor and she told me what to do. He is now very sore but seems to be ok. I am going to hide all the ladders in the house. It was a really nasty shock and I couldn't stop shaking for an hour. Now we are all ok and he is dosed up on pain killers. Apart from that I have had a wonderful day! How is everybody else.
> ...


Oops too late.Done that alrady!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


What moved the ladders or phoned SIL? I hope it's the latter.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Can any one tell me is there anything about knitting in Moby Dick? I have just typed in knitting into Amazon and after a lot of knitting parafinalia it's come up with a load of references to MOby dick.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


  SIL was at work til late. But ladders are back in shed. They were not too heavy and one is rather bent now!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Can any one tell me is there anything about knitting in Moby Dick? I have just typed in knitting into Amazon and after a lot of knitting parafinalia it's come up with a load of references to MOby dick.


All I can think of is that sailors used to knit. Haven't read the book so I'm sorry I don't know. Mr P has read it and says he dosn't remember but says the same as me that the sailors could have knitted.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Don't count on it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pam, How you doing?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Naughty girl. Consider your self thoughrely told off!!! (If you can stop laufhging at my spelling that is)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Can any one tell me is there anything about knitting in Moby Dick? I have just typed in knitting into Amazon and after a lot of knitting parafinalia it's come up with a load of references to MOby dick.
> ...


Mmmm, I was thinking along those lines too. But haing never read it either I don't know.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I shall go and put myself in the naughty corner (with a bottle of wine)!!! 
How's MMs hat coming along?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I am not counting on it  My only hope is that he gets a job. He has an interview, just hope he doesn't mess up :?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Pam, How you doing?


Hi Purple. I'm doing fine. I probably would be on my second bottle of wine after what you and Mr. P went through today!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Glad to hear it. :mrgreen:

She hasn't done any today, so still at the same point as yesterday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I hear you. Love them dearly, but they can be a challenge.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


It's good that she is taking an interest.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pam, How you doing?
> ...


I'm just sitting knitting my surprise jacket now, very soothing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That sounds like a good way to relax for a bit.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I shall go and put myself in the naughty corner (with a bottle of wine)!!! 
How's MMs hat coming along?[/quote]

Glad to hear it. :mrgreen:

She hasn't done any today, so still at the same point as yesterday.[/quote]

It's good that she is taking an interest.[/quote]

It would be good if she stuck at it. She starts projects and them gets bored and a while later I pull back what she has done. Mind, I can't complain she is the reason why I knit. She wanted to learn so I bought a child's learnt to knit book. I learnt so i could show her, I got into it and she lost interest.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to watch a bit of tv and then I think it's an early night for both of us. I'm on school pick up tomorrow. GS will be disappointed cos Grandad won't be there.
Thanks for your concern about Mr P. When he gets better I'm going to lamp him one. My nerves just cant take it!!! Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Going to watch a bit of tv and then I think it's an early night for both of us. I'm on school pick up tomorrow. GS will be disappointed cos Grandad won't be there.
> Thanks for your concern about Mr P. When he gets better I'm going to lamp him one. My nerves just cant take it!!! Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxx


An early nigh sounds like a good idea. Take care, chat soon xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

She hasn't done any today, so still at the same point as yesterday.[/quote]

It's good that she is taking an interest.[/quote]

It would be good if she stuck at it. She starts projects and them gets bored and a while later I pull back what she has done. Mind, I can't complain she is the reason why I knit. She wanted to learn so I bought a child's learnt to knit book. I learnt so i could show her, I got into it and she lost interest.[/quote]

Well at least now you can knit beautifully. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> She hasn't done any today, so still at the same point as yesterday.


It's good that she is taking an interest.[/quote]

It would be good if she stuck at it. She starts projects and them gets bored and a while later I pull back what she has done. Mind, I can't complain she is the reason why I knit. She wanted to learn so I bought a child's learnt to knit book. I learnt so i could show her, I got into it and she lost interest.[/quote]

Well at least now you can knit beautifully. xxx[/quote]

Thank you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Going to watch a bit of tv and then I think it's an early night for both of us. I'm on school pick up tomorrow. GS will be disappointed cos Grandad won't be there.
> Thanks for your concern about Mr P. When he gets better I'm going to lamp him one. My nerves just cant take it!!! Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxx


That sounds like a great plan. I think he deserves to be lamped! My nerves wouldn't take it too well either.

Have a good rest. Lots of love and hugs back to you. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > She hasn't done any today, so still at the same point as yesterday.
> ...


It would be good if she stuck at it. She starts projects and them gets bored and a while later I pull back what she has done. Mind, I can't complain she is the reason why I knit. She wanted to learn so I bought a child's learnt to knit book. I learnt so i could show her, I got into it and she lost interest.[/quote]

Well at least now you can knit beautifully. xxx[/quote]

Thank you.[/quote]

Hello I just sent you a Pm


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I shall go and put myself in the naughty corner (with a bottle of wine)!!!
> How's MMs hat coming along?


Glad to hear it. :mrgreen:

She hasn't done any today, so still at the same point as yesterday.[/quote]

It's good that she is taking an interest.[/quote]

It would be good if she stuck at it. She starts projects and them gets bored and a while later I pull back what she has done. Mind, I can't complain she is 
the reason why I knit. She wanted to learn so I bought a child's learnt to knit book. I learnt so i could show her, I got into it and she lost interest.[/quote]

At least now you have this great hobby and all these wonderful friends. :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> She hasn't done any today, so still at the same point as yesterday.


It's good that she is taking an interest.[/quote]

It would be good if she stuck at it. She starts projects and them gets bored and a while later I pull back what she has done. Mind, I can't complain she is the reason why I knit. She wanted to learn so I bought a child's learnt to knit book. I learnt so i could show her, I got into it and she lost interest.[/quote]

Well at least now you can knit beautifully. xxx[/quote]

I would lamp him too sorry he fell hope you both are OK!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Going to watch a bit of tv and then I think it's an early night for both of us. I'm on school pick up tomorrow. GS will be disappointed cos Grandad won't be there.
> ...


Thanks Pam, night night xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello from a much colder Southern Indiana where the white stuff has been flying all day but not sticking  bummer I love the snow darn it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > She hasn't done any today, so still at the same point as yesterday.
> ...


It would be good if she stuck at it. She starts projects and them gets bored and a while later I pull back what she has done. Mind, I can't complain she is the reason why I knit. She wanted to learn so I bought a child's learnt to knit book. I learnt so i could show her, I got into it and she lost interest.[/quote]

Well at least now you can knit beautifully. xxx[/quote]

I would lamp him too sorry he fell hope you both are OK![/quote]

Hi Lisa, I'm shaken and he's stirred! But we are fine. Sorry I am going now, just hope you are ok with the weather. Love and hugs xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Well the doctor got me on different meds no more sulfur based drugs for me.....
> ...


Yes I am taking two different antihistamines and a different antibiotic which I did not have any problems with last night :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Well at least now you can knit beautifully. xxx[/quote]

I would lamp him too sorry he fell hope you both are OK![/quote]

Hi Lisa, I'm shaken and he's stirred! But we are fine. Sorry I am going now, just hope you are ok with the weather. Love and hugs xx[/quote]

We are good weather wise have a good night

Love and hugs to you!!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Well at least now you can knit beautifully. xxx[/quote]

Thank you.[/quote]

Hello I just sent you a Pm[/quote]

Just spotted it, thanks. Will look now.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Grandma Susan well done on the proper meal today sounds really good glad you had such a wonderful day and got to knit and cook!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I shall go and put myself in the naughty corner (with a bottle of wine)!!!
> ...


It's good that she is taking an interest.[/quote]

It would be good if she stuck at it. She starts projects and them gets bored and a while later I pull back what she has done. Mind, I can't complain she is 
the reason why I knit. She wanted to learn so I bought a child's learnt to knit book. I learnt so i could show her, I got into it and she lost interest.[/quote]

At least now you have this great hobby and all these wonderful friends. :-D[/quote]

Exactly!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a much colder Southern Indiana where the white stuff has been flying all day but not sticking  bummer I love the snow darn it.


Sorry your snow isn't sticking. We've got the sun trying to come out. Welcome sight after days of clouds and gray skies.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Thank you.[/quote]

Hello I just sent you a Pm[/quote]

Just spotted it, thanks. Will look now.[/quote]

They do have it on Amazon they have a couple of the sizes happy shopping I really like mine :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Hello I just sent you a Pm[/quote]

Just spotted it, thanks. Will look now.[/quote]

They do have it on Amazon they have a couple of the sizes happy shopping I really like mine :thumbup:[/quote]

I'm not sure Amazone UK has the same. Just there having a look now. It's like a book kind of thing with pages isn't it? The ones I have seen are needle role things.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Just spotted it, thanks. Will look now.[/quote]

They do have it on Amazon they have a couple of the sizes happy shopping I really like mine :thumbup:[/quote]

I'm not sure Amazone UK has the same. Just there having a look now. It's like a book kind of thing with pages isn't it? The ones I have seen are needle role things.[/quote]

Yes it looks similar to a book if you just type in Yazzii in the search it should pull them up if you can't get it anywhere I could get you one and send it to you just let me know.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Is it called Crafters Companion?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Just spotted it, thanks. Will look now.[/quote]

They do have it on Amazon they have a couple of the sizes happy shopping I really like mine :thumbup:[/quote]

I'm not sure Amazone UK has the same. Just there having a look now. It's like a book kind of thing with pages isn't it? The ones I have seen are needle role things.[/quote]

Just watch the title of them because they have a petite one that is really small and the circulars won't fit in it you want the large organizer or the oval organizer they are much bigger


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Is it called Crafters Companion?


no it is Yazzii.

on our amazon it actually says Yazzii quillted cotton organizer


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Is it called Crafters Companion?
> ...


I am in site that is yazzii with items called crafters companions and there is an oval one as you mention. I think if it's not them it's similar.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

try this
http://www.amazon.com/Yazzii-Quilted-Cotton-Craft-Black/dp/B00275Z7HM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ac_3


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


can you copy the link so I can look?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Is it called Crafters Companion?
> ...


I've just found it on Amazon UK and it's called the same thing. Sorry I've messed you about. They only have on size, but I will kepp an eye out for them


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> try this
> http://www.amazon.com/Yazzii-Quilted-Cotton-Craft-Black/dp/B00275Z7HM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ac_3


I've just clicked on your link and it's the same (the one on Amazone. Not sure the other one was the same now).


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


I think it is the same I just saw a you tube video with the owner and that is what she called it but it is the bigger one I don't have that one but the same principle


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > try this
> ...


I think they are made by the same people it was just a much larger bag which makes it pricier.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm off to bed now. Take care everyone. Chat soon xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Computer back. Having some issues with it. Hope to be back later. Love to all. Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I feel for you Saxy, painful knees are not funny. Have you tried putting a hot water bottle on them, I find heat really helps. xx
> ...


The pressure you place on your knees, is relating to an Accupressure/puncture point in your body. I can't really explain it in another way, but applying pressure definitely helps pain - as long as there is no major damage at the point of the pain.

This site might be of some use to you, and may even reduce the side effects of your medications

http://www.soundtells.com/AcupressureOnline/index.htm

Hope this is of some use to you


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > try this
> ...


http://www.yazzii.com/

See off you can find the item on here, Lifeline


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Thanks. That's the site I was looking at first off. Is that an Australian site?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Computer back. Having some issues with it. Hope to be back later. Love to all. Purly


Glad your computer is back :-D But sorry you are having issues with it


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Hhmmm ..... IDK which country it is in


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hhhmmmm everyone must be having a day off, today - or you are all having a day in bed ...... Just had a horrible thought ....... I hope you are all well xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning froma grey and damp Surrey. How is everyone today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hhhmmmm everyone must be having a day off, today - or you are all having a day in bed ...... Just had a horrible thought ....... I hope you are all well xx


Hi Xiang, i'm fine and Mr P has a purple bottom!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning froma grey and damp Surrey. How is everyone today?


I am good - I am working on my heavier yarn projects for a while, to give my fingers a bit of a rest and also to get myself some winter jackets & jumpers finished


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Hhhmmmm everyone must be having a day off, today - or you are all having a day in bed ...... Just had a horrible thought ....... I hope you are all well xx
> ...


How did he get a purple bottom??? :shock: :shock: :shock:

I'm about to make a coffee, would you like one, also?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I would love a coffee. Mr P managed to throw himself off a ladder yesterday, luckily he did not fall far but has a huge bruise just to the side of his coxis and he is rather sore. It could have been much worse, he is now banned from going up ladders.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Coffee coming across now - nice and hot, so catch carefully :-D :-D

I have another use for my DPN's, so that they don't lay idle for too long. I am pinning my Vintage Jacket together & am using my DPN's & interchangeable needle tips, as the pins :thumbup: :thumbup: they work really well, they aren't sharp enough to prick me & they don't get lost in the article :-D :-D :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Coffee coming across now - nice and hot, so catch carefully :-D :-D

I have another use for my DPN's, so that they don't lay idle for too long. I am pinning my Vintage Jacket together & am using my DPN's & interchangeable needle tips, as the pins :thumbup: :thumbup: they work really well, they aren't sharp enough to prick me & they don't get lost in the article :-D :-D :-D[/quote]

Thanks coffee is lovely. What a good use of dpns. They must be female as they can multi task! :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning, I'm on 161. Its a gorgeous sunny day today and no wind. I'm on school run this afternoon so I'm doing nothing today. I'm really tired this morning. How are you all?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Coffee coming across now - nice and hot, so catch carefully :-D :-D
> 
> I have another use for my DPN's, so that they don't lay idle for too long. I am pinning my Vintage Jacket together & am using my DPN's & interchangeable needle tips, as the pins :thumbup: :thumbup: they work really well, they aren't sharp enough to prick me & they don't get lost in the article :-D :-D :-D


Thanks coffee is lovely. What a good use of dpns. They must be female as they can multi task! :thumbup:[/quote]

Very definitely female lol


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning, I'm on 161. Its a gorgeous sunny day today and no wind. I'm on school run this afternoon so I'm doing nothing today. I'm really tired this morning. How are you all?


I am going really well now, ........ Sounds like you should probably go back to bed for a while, and have some more rest - hope you feel better later on today xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning, I'm on 161. Its a gorgeous sunny day today and no wind. I'm on school run this afternoon so I'm doing nothing today. I'm really tired this morning. How are you all?


Good morning Susan, it's the school run here too. Just have a lazy day. It's been raining here but forecast says it might brighten up later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from surrey. It has been one of those days!! I did some ironing this morning while Mr P went swimming. I noticed a stain on the wall in my craft room. Told Mr P when he came home so he went in the loft to find quite a bit of damp coming in around one of the chimneys. SO he got the ladder out and went up on the garage roof and them climbed up the ladder to the chimney. And the ladder slipped closely followed by Mr. P who landed on his BT on top of the ladder. Luckily I saw what happened and even more luckily he is not seriously hurt but has a huge bruise coming up on his BT. Of course he would not go to A&E but I telephone the doctor and she told me what to do. He is now very sore but seems to be ok. I am going to hide all the ladders in the house. It was a really nasty shock and I couldn't stop shaking for an hour. Now we are all ok and he is dosed up on pain killers. Apart from that I have had a wonderful day! How is everybody else.


OMG...when will they ever learn, that other folks are ayed to do these things, AND they are not as young as they were. What a flaming shock you both myust have had. Mine was always on the roof at one time. I hated it. Now, he doesnt go. he used to tie a rope round his tummy incase he slipped. They are crazy...I'm so glad he i OK purple.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from surrey. It has been one of those days!! I did some ironing this morning while Mr P went swimming. I noticed a stain on the wall in my craft room. Told Mr P when he came home so he went in the loft to find quite a bit of damp coming in around one of the chimneys. SO he got the ladder out and went up on the garage roof and them climbed up the ladder to the chimney. And the ladder slipped closely followed by Mr. P who landed on his BT on top of the ladder. Luckily I saw what happened and even more luckily he is not seriously hurt but has a huge bruise coming up on his BT. Of course he would not go to A&E but I telephone the doctor and she told me what to do. He is now very sore but seems to be ok. I am going to hide all the ladders in the house. It was a really nasty shock and I couldn't stop shaking for an hour. Now we are all ok and he is dosed up on pain killers. Apart from that I have had a wonderful day! How is everybody else.
> ...


Thanks Susan, he wouldn't go to A&E but I rang the doctor and she told me what to look out for. He just missed hitting his spine by half an inch, I have never seen a bruise like it. This morning he is really sore and stiff, I think he has whiplash in his neck too. I think I will tie him to the chair today. Luckily I did a Waitrose order the other day for delivery today, so I don't have to go out until I pick the gks up at 4.30.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd better go now as I can hear movement from upstairs and he may need some help. Have a good day/evening everyone and I'll catch you later. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'd better go now as I can hear movement from upstairs and he may need some help. Have a good day/evening everyone and I'll catch you later. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


I got lost there for a minute, go and look after Mr P & I hope he feels better real soon xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We have sent Mr P a getwell card girls...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have sent Mr P a getwell card girls...


Thanks Susan xxx

Are you resting???


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Computer back. Having some issues with it. Hope to be back later. Love to all. Purly


hurry home purley...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Judi, I'm not exactly resting. I'm going to get ready and then do nothing until I go for boys. I think I did plenty yesterday. How are your pains today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to ghet some clothes on BBL....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr P says thank you for his card. His bruise has now spread to the size of a small plate and he has another one on his arm!!! He will definitely not be doing thaty again!!!! Thank you. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off to ghet some clothes on BBL....


I am good now Susan, but am knitting my heavier ply WIP's for a while, I think I will need them soon.

I am going to do some knitting now, so will possible catch up later.

Bye Susan & Purple xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sun's shining here, but the clouds are in the way again. My legs are really painful today, and I'm half asleep. I cannot take painkillers every night because they constipate me, so today I'm suffering. New tight sandals to the funeral yesterday didn't help; and it was a Catholic ceremony, so twice as long as usual. The Standard Bearers here in Sussex are dreading Dame Vera dying, as hers will be a Jewish funeral, which are three hours long, so they will have to stand for that long. At least I don't have to do that. It's the jumping up and down that gets to me; my knees don't like standing up.
> ...


Thank you for those. I'm grateful: Yours are working well for you!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Sounds like there's an interesting story behind that comment. Maybe I'll read it when I catch up.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sun's shining here, but the clouds are in the way again. My legs are really painful today, and I'm half asleep. I cannot take painkillers every night because they constipate me, so today I'm suffering. New tight sandals to the funeral yesterday didn't help; and it was a Catholic ceremony, so twice as long as usual. The Standard Bearers here in Sussex are dreading Dame Vera dying, as hers will be a Jewish funeral, which are three hours long, so they will have to stand for that long. At least I don't have to do that. It's the jumping up and down that gets to me; my knees don't like standing up.
> ...


Thanks Lifeline. I think the weather gets to me. We have a nice day of sunshine, and then poof! it's raining and grey again. I should get myself a lamp. I know I suffer from S.A.D.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Being young boys they probably make the pain worse, they certainly wear me out; but they do so cheer me up. The centre of my universe!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I meant the staying home and knitting bit!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I take glucosamine every day at full strength, and ran out three days ago!
Thanks for the flaxseed oil hint. My eyes are either dry or watering these days. I should have had surgery many years ago, but my weight would be too much for easy recovery.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > hello Bonny lass londy have you had a good day?
> ...


I think everyone should do that in their home town if they can. We have a group here ATM getting some walks together. But we are gradually losing so much. You used to be able to walk from the sea diagonally across Worthing to the downs using just the twittens. That's the way I used to walk home as a child, but some of them have been moved.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from surrey. It has been one of those days!! I did some ironing this morning while Mr P went swimming. I noticed a stain on the wall in my craft room. Told Mr P when he came home so he went in the loft to find quite a bit of damp coming in around one of the chimneys. SO he got the ladder out and went up on the garage roof and them climbed up the ladder to the chimney. And the ladder slipped closely followed by Mr. P who landed on his BT on top of the ladder. Luckily I saw what happened and even more luckily he is not seriously hurt but has a huge bruise coming up on his BT. Of course he would not go to A&E but I telephone the doctor and she told me what to do. He is now very sore but seems to be ok. I am going to hide all the ladders in the house. It was a really nasty shock and I couldn't stop shaking for an hour. Now we are all ok and he is dosed up on pain killers. Apart from that I have had a wonderful day! How is everybody else.


For all their faults they always eel they have to do something about it when you point out a problem. And they rarely should! I do hope he's not too stiff and sore this morning. Lots of hugs and there-theres for him today!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


My mother used to say that, and it's not so daft. Have you never seen a cat in the wind?!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Judi, I knew you'd know the answer! I should have guessed it. It makes sense. My mother taught me to rub around any place I hurt to literally take my mind off the original pain. But as I'm pressing directly on my knees when I do that it surprised me. And I know lots of people do it .


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

As you all know we have a hired car at the moment. Sitting outside doing nobody any harm, The grandad from next door has decided to reverse out of their space onto ours twice. the first time he just say missed the car and the second time he got stuck and his son had to direct him out. You could get a bloody double decker bus in it. I'm sorry for saying this but I think he shouldn't be driving. Can you imagine the scenario. We have the hired car while the garage takes the dents out of ours because someone reversed into it, and hen this little old codger was just about to do the same with this car.....give me strength.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning, I'm on 161. Its a gorgeous sunny day today and no wind. I'm on school run this afternoon so I'm doing nothing today. I'm really tired this morning. How are you all?


should you be doing the school run if you're tired?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Watch how you tie him to that chair! Lots of soft pillows for his butt. I know how painful it is. I fell all the way downstairs many years ago on my butt and had a huge multicoloured bruise for weeks.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have sent Mr P a getwell card girls...


we can always rely on you can't we. Well done


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, I'm on 161. Its a gorgeous sunny day today and no wind. I'm on school run this afternoon so I'm doing nothing today. I'm really tired this morning. How are you all?
> ...


I'm not going to do anything. I only need to sit in the car and then I'll sit and knit at their house. I'll be fine.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> As you all know we have a hired car at the moment. Sitting outside doing nobody any harm, The grandad from next door has decided to reverse out of their space onto ours twice. the first time he just say missed the car and the second time he got stuck and his son had to direct him out. You could get a bloody double decker bus in it. I'm sorry for saying this but I think he shouldn't be driving. Can you imagine the scenario. We have the hired car while the garage takes the dents out of ours because someone reversed into it, and hen this little old codger was just about to do the same with this car.....give me strength.


It almost makes you laugh. When you get old you just need a note from your doctor to say you're fit to drive. No-one actually tests your ability to drive safely.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The problem is they only have access next door and we have our drive. We are really amenable and couldn't care less if they park there all day as long ass they don't block our exit. K is a cripple and cant walk at all, seemingly this just happened in 2011. I dont know what happened. I've given her my fone number in case she ever needs me. It must be terrible. I would say she's in her 50's.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The problem is they only have access next door and we have our drive. We are really amenable and couldn't care less if they park there all day as long ass they don't block our exit. K is a cripple and cant walk at all, seemingly this just happened in 2011. I dont know what happened. I've given her my fone number in case she ever needs me. It must be terrible. I would say she's in her 50's.


They definitely need their car then. Glad you're there for them.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I am still having troubles with this computer. Go to write a message and before I can even send it, the screen shifts on its own and everything I just wrote disappears. I am getting really fed up with this thing.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have written several messages that have disappeared. Am going o see if DH can help me with this problem. For all the money spent on this thing, it certainly doesn't work well. Hope I can get back today. Love to all. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Have written several messages that have disappeared. Am going o see if DH can help me with this problem. For all the money spent on this thing, it certainly doesn't work well. Hope I can get back today. Love to all. Purly


I do hope it gets sorted. We can't be having any of that sort of nonsense. We want to read what you have written.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

For all their faults they always eel they have to do something about it when you point out a problem. And they rarely should! I do hope he's not too stiff and sore this morning. Lots of hugs and there-theres for him today![/quote]

Hi Saxy, thanks for the there theres. So far today he is behaving. Even his jokes aren't bad.
Yes I have seen a cat with the wind under its tail - behaved like a whirling dervish.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to get the gks from school. I'll be back on sometime this evening. In the meantime could you all please shout at Mr P if he starts doing anything daft. Catch you all later. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

My goodness, I thought I could yap but you all seem to have done very well without me today! Off to watch Noelly now, hope some of you will be on by the time I come back but in the emantime, hope all is well with you all!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have sent Mr P a getwell card girls...


You are marvelous.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> For all their faults they always eel they have to do something about it when you point out a problem. And they rarely should! I do hope he's not too stiff and sore this morning. Lots of hugs and there-theres for him today!


Hi Saxy, thanks for the there theres. So far today he is behaving. Even his jokes aren't bad.
Yes I have seen a cat with the wind under its tail - behaved like a whirling dervish.[/quote]

they should keep their tails down like polite animals!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


No...only that the cooking smells linger longer...then you climb into bed and the bed smells like a curry house.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Mine once came home late and woke me by eating curry in bed.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, Mr P sounds as daft as me when I fell off a stepladder, hope he's ok Purple, give his bruise a rub for me. I now have my CPAP machine thingy, it will take a bit of getting used to, but what joy it will be to get a good nights sleep & feel the benefit. Apparently I have moderate sleep apnoea, I stop breathing approx 20 times an hour. Now going to have a coffee, want some? It's decaff though. xxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

15% of a everything at Deramores this month if you quote LETSKNIT.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hi, Mr P sounds as daft as me when I fell off a stepladder, hope he's ok Purple, give his bruise a rub for me. I now have my CPAP machine thingy, it will take a bit of getting used to, but what joy it will be to get a good nights sleep & feel the benefit. Apparently I have moderate sleep apnoea, I stop breathing approx 20 times an hour. Now going to have a coffee, want some? It's decaff though. xxxxxxxx


I ought to drink decaff, but I'll go and make the real thing thanks. Good to see you here again.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> As you all know we have a hired car at the moment. Sitting outside doing nobody any harm, The grandad from next door has decided to reverse out of their space onto ours twice. the first time he just say missed the car and the second time he got stuck and his son had to direct him out. You could get a bloody double decker bus in it. I'm sorry for saying this but I think he shouldn't be driving. Can you imagine the scenario. We have the hired car while the garage takes the dents out of ours because someone reversed into it, and hen this little old codger was just about to do the same with this car.....give me strength.


You have to laugh :-o


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Have written several messages that have disappeared. Am going o see if DH can help me with this problem. For all the money spent on this thing, it certainly doesn't work well. Hope I can get back today. Love to all. Purly


You must be feeling pretty miserable about it. I hope you get it sorted sooner rather than later.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My goodness, I thought I could yap but you all seem to have done very well without me today! Off to watch Noelly now, hope some of you will be on by the time I come back but in the emantime, hope all is well with you all!! xxxx


Looking forward to seeing you after Noelly.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Ugh...not in bed :-o


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hi, Mr P sounds as daft as me when I fell off a stepladder, hope he's ok Purple, give his bruise a rub for me. I now have my CPAP machine thingy, it will take a bit of getting used to, but what joy it will be to get a good nights sleep & feel the benefit. Apparently I have moderate sleep apnoea, I stop breathing approx 20 times an hour. Now going to have a coffee, want some? It's decaff though. xxxxxxxx


Hello. Hope the sleep apnea improves soon and you begin to see a difference in you r sleep quality.

I think I need a large caffine shot so I'll pass.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I slept elsewhere, and he never did it again.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I should jolly well think so :!:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello, I'm back but there is nobody home! Silly Sicilian man on Deal or no Deal today, 76 and bouncing about like a five year old, I wonder what he's on!!? He was happy to go home with £18,000 with 50p in his box! Anyway.....have been out in Bexleyheath Town Centre today, shaking a bucket for the British Heart Foundation. It was bitterly cold and everyone was very mean, walking past and looking the other way!! Got to do it again tomorrow, brrrrrrr!!!
Hope everyone is well and happy and I hope to chat with some of you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello, I'm back but there is nobody home! Silly Sicilian man on Deal or no Deal today, 76 and bouncing about like a five year old, I wonder what he's on!!? He was happy to go home with £18,000 with 50p in his box! Anyway.....have been out in Bexleyheath Town Centre today, shaking a bucket for the British Heart Foundation. It was bitterly cold and everyone was very mean, walking past and looking the other way!! Got to do it again tomorrow, brrrrrrr!!!
> Hope everyone is well and happy and I hope to chat with some of you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I have to say that is what I do when isee people shaking buckrts. Perhaps i will think better of it next time. Were you alone? Hope not, that would be really demoralising.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I'm back but there is nobody home! Silly Sicilian man on Deal or no Deal today, 76 and bouncing about like a five year old, I wonder what he's on!!? He was happy to go home with £18,000 with 50p in his box! Anyway.....have been out in Bexleyheath Town Centre today, shaking a bucket for the British Heart Foundation. It was bitterly cold and everyone was very mean, walking past and looking the other way!! Got to do it again tomorrow, brrrrrrr!!!
> ...


Well, no I wasn't really alone, there were, at one point, 7 of us but they were all huddled together outside Argos while I went across the other side of the square, near the bus stops. If I had been a possible donor, I would have been really put off by having to approach a huddled group, who weren't even looking as if they _wanted_ to collect. I think they wasted an opportunity!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


It sounds like you needed to take charge and get them working


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Ye-es I think so too but unfortunately, I am the new girl!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, we are back home. The car is undented again and very well done, so DH says. Today I've not been a full shilling. I've been tired and off balance so I'm pleased I'm home. 

How is Mr P)'s, bottom, I've thouight about it a lot today.

Purley I hope you are back. If they aren't doing it right let me lamp the bbbbbbbbbb's for you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > For all their faults they always eel they have to do something about it when you point out a problem. And they rarely should! I do hope he's not too stiff and sore this morning. Lots of hugs and there-theres for him today!
> ...


they should keep their tails down like polite animals![/quote]

There's nothing worse than looking up a cats bum!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Isn't that always the way...the new ones do the best job :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Susan. Sorry to hear you've not been tip-top today. I hope you get a good night, have a lie-in in the morning and maybe you will feel better altogethr tomorrow. Sending you a gentle hug (((((XXXXX)))))


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

receiving your hug.....I'm fine, just tired. Will see you all tomorrow. night night. x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> receiving your hug.....I'm fine, just tired. Will see you all tomorrow. night night. x


Night night. Wishing you a restful night's sleep.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh and Susan...don't forget...you surpassed yourself yesterday making that dinner, and you said it took a lot of work...work where you never used to think about it...just what came naturaly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey, Gks all collected from school taken home and fed. Now back home and Mr P has behaved himself. Just had a glass of wine and am going to put my pjs on soon and settle down to knit. How is everyone?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


There's nothing worse than looking up a cats bum![/quote]

Yes there is - Mr Ps purple bum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> receiving your hug.....I'm fine, just tired. Will see you all tomorrow. night night. x


Night night Susan. IT IS STILL EARLY DAYS AND YOU ARE DOING FINE!!!!!!!! As Rebeca says have a nice lie in and take it very easy tomorrow. LOts of love and hugs. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, we are back home. The car is undented again and very well done, so DH says. Today I've not been a full shilling. I've been tired and off balance so I'm pleased I'm home.
> 
> How is Mr P)'s, bottom, I've thouight about it a lot today.
> 
> Purley I hope you are back. If they aren't doing it right let me lamp the bbbbbbbbbb's for you


Mr P was very grateful to you thinking of his bottom! Apar5 from being very technicoloured he says he feels ok and is moving around not to bad, Thank goodness he is fit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've got my pjs on and going to knit and watch tv. Catch you later. xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone!!I am going to try this again. DH has been working on this comtpuer for awhile now. Don't know if it is fixed or not, but shall soon see if it is.Being so far behind on the chatter I shall just start from now. Am very tired today and don't know why. Instead of cleaning have been napping and reading. Started making a cowl for my GD, my own deign, hope it works out okay. In one of my fav colors, dusty purple.

GS you will have energetic days and days where you are tired. Rest well and take it easy tomorrow. Good that you schedule rest breaks during the day between acivities. Glad your car is repaired and all is well otherwise.

Purple so sorry to hear of Mr.P's accident. Glad you laid down the law and no more climbing ladders and roof tops.Hope his bum heals quickly and also his arm.

Londy sorry you had such a cold day outdoors trying to help others.In these times it is hard for folks to part with money even small change. Hopefully tomorrow will go better. How long do you have to stand out in the cold??

Saxy hello dear. I have never had curry, as I don't like highly spicey food. However I didn't realize is was so overpowering as to get into the bedclothes.So glad I have stayed away from it.

McPasty would love a cup of decaff coffee. I only drink decaf beverages. Hope you had a super birthday.

Lifeline how are you. You sounded tired today. Hope you ge to relax over the weekend and get some quiet time to knit. I have several wips to finish up and then get my big projects rolling. I am going to try the baby surprise jacket for the Kal.I have a new grand niece coming and would make it for her.

Xiang hope you back is feeling better. Yes, do give your hands a rest dear. Is so hard to realize that our climates are opposite one another. Is a good idea to start your jackets and jumpers soon enough to have them ready or your winter.

Smiley it sounds so busy for you now that school is back in session. I am sure you are a excellent teacher, and I admire you for being able do this for your children. Hope you find some time for you and able to work on your projects.

Pam hope you had a lovely visit with your friend and her children.I wish I was as committed to walking everyday as you are. I need to do better in that department.

Well I am off for now and will try to get back later. Think my darling fixed this computer. A whole message and no shift and lost messages. Yea. hugs and love to all. Purly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purley Hi. Yay! your mesage worked. Good for you persevering.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone!!I am going to try this again. DH has been working on this comtpuer for awhile now. Don't know if it is fixed or not, but shall soon see if it is.Being so far behind on the chatter I shall just start from now. Am very tired today and don't know why. Instead of cleaning have been napping and reading. Started making a cowl for my GD, my own deign, hope it works out okay. In one of my fav colors, dusty purple.
> 
> GS you will have energetic days and days where you are tired. Rest well and take it easy tomorrow. Good that you schedule rest breaks during the day between acivities. Glad your car is repaired and all is well otherwise.
> 
> ...


Hi Purley so good to see you again!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

no wonder I couldn't do anything admin was in the process of locking the thread


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


It's my cross to bear that I can't do anything by halves, new or old girl!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Londy sorry you had such a cold day outdoors trying to help others.In these times it is hard for folks to part with money even small change. Hopefully tomorrow will go better. How long do you have to stand out in the cold??

Hi Purly, so glad you are back, we've missed you sometthing terrible!! I also hate curry, the spicey smell hangs round on me for days, so I never touch it!
I should be out for about 3 hours again tomorrow but I _will_ stop for a break in the coffee shop! 
Take care poppet!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Yes there is - Mr Ps purple bum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/quote]

Well, it would have to be purple, wouldn't it?!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

they should keep their tails down like polite animals![/quote]

There's nothing worse than looking up a cats bum![/quote]

Yes there is - Mr Ps purple bum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/quote]

Well, it would have to be purple, wouldn't it?!![/quote]

Of course!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oops, we've just been moved!! Did you all see this on the main topics? It's brilliant






Off to beddy-byes now, night, night! Love and cuddles! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie, Nice to see you back again. Hope you have a good rest tonight and can take it easy tomorrow. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hi, Mr P sounds as daft as me when I fell off a stepladder, hope he's ok Purple, give his bruise a rub for me. I now have my CPAP machine thingy, it will take a bit of getting used to, but what joy it will be to get a good nights sleep & feel the benefit. Apparently I have moderate sleep apnoea, I stop breathing approx 20 times an hour. Now going to have a coffee, want some? It's decaff though. xxxxxxxx


Just covered his bruise with cream of arnica and told him you sent him a rub too. Hope you get on ok with your machine and hope it improves your quality of sleep and improves your engery levels in the day. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Purple, I have just woken - I see you are looking after Mr P very well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello, I'm back but there is nobody home! Silly Sicilian man on Deal or no Deal today, 76 and bouncing about like a five year old, I wonder what he's on!!? He was happy to go home with £18,000 with 50p in his box! Anyway.....have been out in Bexleyheath Town Centre today, shaking a bucket for the British Heart Foundation. It was bitterly cold and everyone was very mean, walking past and looking the other way!! Got to do it again tomorrow, brrrrrrr!!!
> Hope everyone is well and happy and I hope to chat with some of you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry you got cold and didn't collect much. Put your thermals on tomorrow - TWICE!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Purple, I have just woken - I see you are looking after Mr P very well.


Hi Xiang and good morning. So far he is behaving very well. He can't do much else! He's found a few more bruises so I am plastering him in arnica.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I am so happy that I could help .... I think that is the one, and only, thing I miss about nursing :? , helping the people who genuinely want the help


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Purple, I have just woken - I see you are looking after Mr P very well.
> ...


I love that stuff, there are a lot of remedies that people could use, instead of OTC's that can cause more harm


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed now as it's been a rather tiring day. Enjoy your day Xiang. Lots of love and hugs to everyone. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> As you all know we have a hired car at the moment. Sitting outside doing nobody any harm, The grandad from next door has decided to reverse out of their space onto ours twice. the first time he just say missed the car and the second time he got stuck and his son had to direct him out. You could get a bloody double decker bus in it. I'm sorry for saying this but I think he shouldn't be driving. Can you imagine the scenario. We have the hired car while the garage takes the dents out of ours because someone reversed into it, and hen this little old codger was just about to do the same with this car.....give me strength.


I'm sorry Susan, but that is just too funny for words - there are way too many people still driving, who shouldn't be, especially when there are plenty of other modes of transport available - I have stopped driving now & have taxi vouchers, or my girls will take me places when DH can't. These people put so many others in danger, just for their pride - it makes me a little angry


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to bed now as it's been a rather tiring day. Enjoy your day Xiang. Lots of love and hugs to everyone. xxxxx


Night Purple, hope you wake up refreshed, in the morning :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > As you all know we have a hired car at the moment. Sitting outside doing nobody any harm, The grandad from next door has decided to reverse out of their space onto ours twice. the first time he just say missed the car and the second time he got stuck and his son had to direct him out. You could get a bloody double decker bus in it. I'm sorry for saying this but I think he shouldn't be driving. Can you imagine the scenario. We have the hired car while the garage takes the dents out of ours because someone reversed into it, and hen this little old codger was just about to do the same with this car.....give me strength.
> ...


And that is the biggest problem - the doctors don't want to upset their patients, and so don't do their job properly :evil:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The problem is they only have access next door and we have our drive. We are really amenable and couldn't care less if they park there all day as long ass they don't block our exit. K is a cripple and cant walk at all, seemingly this just happened in 2011. I dont know what happened. I've given her my fone number in case she ever needs me. It must be terrible. I would say she's in her 50's.


That would be so hard, I really feel for her :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Have written several messages that have disappeared. Am going o see if DH can help me with this problem. For all the money spent on this thing, it certainly doesn't work well. Hope I can get back today. Love to all. Purly


Is there a help line you can use, there may be something that they need to talk you through


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > For all their faults they always eel they have to do something about it when you point out a problem. And they rarely should! I do hope he's not too stiff and sore this morning. Lots of hugs and there-theres for him today!
> ...


they should keep their tails down like polite animals![/quote]

Since when have cats been polite, they are the aloof animals - all others are below them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:
 

> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


There's nothing worse than looking up a cats bum![/quote]

Hhhmmmmm ........ The things I could say to that ........ But I am a polite animal ...... Hahahahahaha


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 pm EST and -9'C (16'F). I haven't been on for a couple of days as I slipped on ice. Nothing broke, I just pulled some muscles. I just have problems if I sit too long. Like at work. I stiffen up. 
It must look pretty funny when I get up to go to the bathroom and shuffle along until I can straighten. Wiping my bottom is an experiance too as i have to stretch all the affected muscles. ouch.
I am currently standing in the kitchen with my laptop on a counter. Standing I can do.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone!!I am going to try this again. DH has been working on this comtpuer for awhile now. Don't know if it is fixed or not, but shall soon see if it is.Being so far behind on the chatter I shall just start from now. Am very tired today and don't know why. Instead of cleaning have been napping and reading. Started making a cowl for my GD, my own deign, hope it works out okay. In one of my fav colors, dusty purple.
> 
> GS you will have energetic days and days where you are tired. Rest well and take it easy tomorrow. Good that you schedule rest breaks during the day between acivities. Glad your car is repaired and all is well otherwise.
> 
> ...


Your catchup is great as always.

If your body says you need a nap, take a nap. Everything else can wait.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


There's nothing worse than looking up a cats bum![/quote]

Yes, there is....sleeping with a cat on your pillow, who passes gas!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> For all their faults they always eel they have to do something about it when you point out a problem. And they rarely should! I do hope he's not too stiff and sore this morning. Lots of hugs and there-theres for him today!


Hi Saxy, thanks for the there theres. So far today he is behaving. Even his jokes aren't bad.
Yes I have seen a cat with the wind under its tail - behaved like a whirling dervish.[/quote]

That's why one of my cats is named Tazzie, after the cartoon character from the 60's-70's, Warner Brother's Tazmanian Devil, who used to spin all the time 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tasmanian_Devil_(Looney_Tunes)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to drop myself on the couch and knit. I won't be getting up until bed time, so I'm signing off.
To all those hurting, including Mr. P., I'm sending healing thoughts to you all. The rest of you, happy knitting, and get a good night's rest.
Night.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have sent Mr P a getwell card girls...


Thank you for doing that!

Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Mr P says thank you for his card. His bruise has now spread to the size of a small plate and he has another one on his arm!!! He will definitely not be doing thaty again!!!! Thank you. xxxxx


Hi Purple,

I missed you today - was out all day - but wanted to say how glad I am that Mr. P is okay (although sounds like he is pretty sore and probably moving pretty slowly).

Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 pm EST and -9'C (16'F). I haven't been on for a couple of days as I slipped on ice. Nothing broke, I just pulled some muscles. I just have problems if I sit too long. Like at work. I stiffen up.
> It must look pretty funny when I get up to go to the bathroom and shuffle along until I can straighten. Wiping my bottom is an experiance too as i have to stretch all the affected muscles. ouch.
> I am currently standing in the kitchen with my laptop on a counter. Standing I can do.


Nitzi,

I'm so sorry! I'm glad you're okay, but having done that myself I know it takes a while to heal.

Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I was out most of the day with my friend - she treated me to lunch and a trip to the LYS nearby for my retirement celebration (I can't believe it's been a month already). It was lots of fun. Then DH and I went and took care of getting his passport application in. So, one more thing to cross off the list.

Sorry I missed all of you today. I hope everyone gets a good night's rest and hopefully I'll be able to visit a bit with you tomorrow, although we may go flying so we'll see.

Pam


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, we've just been moved!! Did you all see this on the main topics? It's brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was awesome :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to drop myself on the couch and knit. I won't be getting up until bed time, so I'm signing off.
> To all those hurting, including Mr. P., I'm sending healing thoughts to you all. The rest of you, happy knitting, and get a good night's rest.
> Night.


Nitzi you rest too so sorry you feel on the ice....Hope you get better soon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It has been cold here today and the white stuff fell last night and actually stayed YAY! and we are expecting more this weekend so we might celebrate DS's birthday tomorrow instead of Sunday incase we get snowed in, either way DS will be 17 Sunday where has the time gone.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I got my new Yazzii bag today and my square crochet hook, now I ask you why would they make the head square two it is almost impossible to crochet with bummer........


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I didn't go to sewing circle they sorta cancelled it but were meeting at one of the ladies house I still don't feel well so I stayed in no point spreading the germs around....

love and gentle hugs to all
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am so sad ...... I have to undo my ASJ, and start from the beginning    I did my swatch in the wrong stitch. Not to worry, as you probably all know - thinking & frogging just means more practice, so that I can get the stitches or patterns correct :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am so sad ...... I have to undo my ASJ, and start from the beginning    I did my swatch in the wrong stitch. Not to worry, as you probably all know - thinking & frogging just means more practice, so that I can get the stitches or patterns correct :roll: :roll: :roll:


Other than that, Judi, how are you doing today?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I didn't go to sewing circle they sorta cancelled it but were meeting at one of the ladies house I still don't feel well so I stayed in no point spreading the germs around....
> 
> love and gentle hugs to all
> Binky


Binky, sorry you.'re still not feeling well.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I am so sad ...... I have to undo my ASJ, and start from the beginning    I did my swatch in the wrong stitch. Not to worry, as you probably all know - thinking & frogging just means more practice, so that I can get the stitches or patterns correct :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


I'm doing good, just overdid it a little yesterday, but that is just par for the course :roll:

Do you have "FaceTime" on your phone - Susan & I have spoken to each other via that - we could give that a try at some time - if you want


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 pm EST and -9'C (16'F). I haven't been on for a couple of days as I slipped on ice. Nothing broke, I just pulled some muscles. I just have problems if I sit too long. Like at work. I stiffen up.
> It must look pretty funny when I get up to go to the bathroom and shuffle along until I can straighten. Wiping my bottom is an experiance too as i have to stretch all the affected muscles. ouch.
> I am currently standing in the kitchen with my laptop on a counter. Standing I can do.


Aren't you supposed to wear ice skates, when you are on the ice :roll:

Seriously, though - I am so glad that you are not badly damaged ... Just try & take it easy, until you are better


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Glad you are doing good today - just take it easy so you don't wear yourself out.

No, I don't have it, but will check into it and see how to go zbout getting it. Will let you know what I find out.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Ok, it's quite good, but I don't know which model iPhone it first came out on


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'll check it out, but my phone is a couple of years old so it may not be new enough. One way or the other, though, I'll get something so I can talk with you ladies that way.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


No rush - you will get there :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Yes, one way or the other I will get there!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DON'T PAY THE RANSOM! I'm alive and well..... No chance to catch-up, but saw on a PV post that Mtr. P. has had a bad fall...... I hope it still remains that just pride and bum are bruised..... I always say that DH should have an 'adult" present when he "fixes" things... I am aespecially skitterish about motorised things like chain saws...... Bless their hearts..... the do think they are invinsible.

I saw some fleeting words tat made me think Purly was having a problem.... but there is no way I can do cath-up right now.... Will someone send me a PM of highlights of any MORE issues I should be aware of?

Feb. is our busiest month. Sat. is DH's brithday, Rachel's dance competiton, Olivia's volleyball tourn. and we are trying to do them all, plos get ready to help mom entertain a few for SuperBowl on Sunday so I will be away from computer all week-end and the rest of the week is not looking great either. Mon.. eye Dr. for us both. Tues.. out to dinner for birthday boy (since DD#2 will be back in town then) Wed. is mom's eye shot and a few other things.. thurs. is my CT-scan and day wth friend and Dri. is all of mom's things again.... 

I miss you all..... and HOPE that nothing else horroble has happened..... 

Ater midnight... Must sleep as need to be up and out by 7.... Hugs to all who need them. (Maybe i can give Purly a call Mod. to find out what all is going on..)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DON'T PAY THE RANSOM! I'm alive and well..... No chance to catch-up, but saw on a PV post that Mtr. P. has had a bad fall...... I hope it still remains that just pride and bum are bruised..... I always say that DH should have an 'adult" present when he "fixes" things... I am aespecially skitterish about motorised things like chain saws...... Bless their hearts..... the do think they are invinsible.
> 
> I saw some fleeting words tat made me think Purly was having a problem.... but there is no way I can do cath-up right now.... Will someone send me a PM of highlights of any MORE issues I should be aware of?
> 
> ...


Nitzi had a bit of a slip on ice, thankfully only her dignity & a few bruises gained, I think.

I need to restart my ASJ, as I did my swatch wrong - which means that my calculations are wrong :-( :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 pm EST and -9'C (16'F). I haven't been on for a couple of days as I slipped on ice. Nothing broke, I just pulled some muscles. I just have problems if I sit too long. Like at work. I stiffen up.
> It must look pretty funny when I get up to go to the bathroom and shuffle along until I can straighten. Wiping my bottom is an experiance too as i have to stretch all the affected muscles. ouch.
> I am currently standing in the kitchen with my laptop on a counter. Standing I can do.


Really sorry to hear about your fall. Hope the stffness and bruises go soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Mr P says thank you for his card. His bruise has now spread to the size of a small plate and he has another one on his arm!!! He will definitely not be doing thaty again!!!! Thank you. xxxxx
> ...


I had noticed your absence. Glad it was because you were out all day and no other reason.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hello, how are you ........ Ready to enjoy your weekend? :-D :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am so sad ...... I have to undo my ASJ, and start from the beginning    I did my swatch in the wrong stitch. Not to worry, as you probably all know - thinking & frogging just means more practice, so that I can get the stitches or patterns correct :roll: :roll: :roll:


Oh no! Glad you are looking at it possitivly.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I am so sad ...... I have to undo my ASJ, and start from the beginning    I did my swatch in the wrong stitch. Not to worry, as you probably all know - thinking & frogging just means more practice, so that I can get the stitches or patterns correct :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


That's the only way to look at it, otherwise I would have to give up knitting, and that isn't going to happen - I have too many things I want to make & too much lovely yarn, that needs to be made into things :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Afternoon Judi. Yes I think I'm ready to start the weekend. Quite tired this morning. I was awke a few times in the night. So feeling a little headachy :-( 

How are you? have you had a good day?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I used to feel awful pulling things back and srating right at the beginning again. Now I just get on with it too and see it as making the most of the yarn. Pulling the sock back the other dayw as not a problem and now I'm knitting it up all over again


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Afternoon Judi. Yes I think I'm ready to start the weekend. Quite tired this morning. I was awke a few times in the night. So feeling a little headachy :-(
> 
> How are you? have you had a good day?


I have had a pretty good day, even though it didn't start out to good, but it's only the usual stuff, so nothing to worry about - then I found that I had used the wrong stitch for my ASJ, so have now re-swatches & recalculated & am ready to cast on again - but I will have a day or 2 of doing other things, first.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm going now Judi. I have lots of jobs to do this morning...the house is a copmlete tip!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Just look at it as practice for any new stitches or items that you might be doing, then it isn't so painful :lol: :-D :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Judi. Yes I think I'm ready to start the weekend. Quite tired this morning. I was awke a few times in the night. So feeling a little headachy :-(
> ...


Do you have more or less stitches to cast on? As I remember you had a lot the last time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That's how I saw the sock...the toe and heel will be so much better than the forst time.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm going now Judi. I have lots of jobs to do this morning...the house is a copmlete tip!!!


Ok, enjoy your day, I am arguing with tiny DPN's (6 to a set) :shock:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, really am going now.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Okay, really am going now.


Ok - enjoy xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOO I've landed.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOO I've landed.....


Softly I hope :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Goodmorning from a beautiful sunny Surrey, although the temperature is only just above freezing. How is everyone today?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Goodmorning from a beautiful sunny Surrey, although the temperature is only just above freezing. How is everyone today?


Afternoon all - it has been a very mild day, here today & I actually had to wear my socks to bed last night :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOO I've landed.....


morning Susan and thanks for the text. Mr P had a reasonable night. The bruise on his backside is now the size of a dinner plate and he's found bruises on his elbows and arm. But his jokes are getting worse so he must be feeling ok.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Purley Hi. Yay! your mesage worked. Good for you persevering.


Purley, I'm so pleased you're back home where you belong...We've missed you so very much...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Goodmorning from a beautiful sunny Surrey, although the temperature is only just above freezing. How is everyone today?
> ...


AfteRnoon Xiang, It's rather chilly here today, but lovely and sunny. Going to walk down to the shops later. How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I am feeling good today - I have been knitting with 10cm long, 2mm DPN's ... And I am winning - how are you doing


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 pm EST and -9'C (16'F). I haven't been on for a couple of days as I slipped on ice. Nothing broke, I just pulled some muscles. I just have problems if I sit too long. Like at work. I stiffen up.
> It must look pretty funny when I get up to go to the bathroom and shuffle along until I can straighten. Wiping my bottom is an experiance too as i have to stretch all the affected muscles. ouch.
> I am currently standing in the kitchen with my laptop on a counter. Standing I can do.


Sorry about your bottom Nitz. We cant help you with the calls of nature!!!!! :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to drop myself on the couch and knit. I won't be getting up until bed time, so I'm signing off.
> To all those hurting, including Mr. P., I'm sending healing thoughts to you all. The rest of you, happy knitting, and get a good night's rest.
> Night.


Thanks Nitzi for your healing thoughts. Hop[e your are feeling better again soon. Perhaps you'd better come over here and you and Mr P can sympathize with one another. I thinbk when you fall it just jars every part of your body. Healing thoughts right back to you too.xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Not too bad. I just love my tiny dpns, I am using them for the **** beret and also for socks and mitts. They fit very nicely into my handbag.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am so sad ...... I have to undo my ASJ, and start from the beginning    I did my swatch in the wrong stitch. Not to worry, as you probably all know - thinking & frogging just means more practice, so that I can get the stitches or patterns correct :roll: :roll: :roll:


Oh judi, I feel for you. I'm on 74, so goodmorning....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I am so sad ...... I have to undo my ASJ, and start from the beginning    I did my swatch in the wrong stitch. Not to worry, as you probably all know - thinking & frogging just means more practice, so that I can get the stitches or patterns correct :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


Sorry I disappeared to answer some questions on the surprise jacket. I saw some very silly person had to undo their jacket. Now who would be daft enough to do that??? :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I will possibly use mine once I have got the socks going, but they are great for the fingers of the gloves I make. They will also be good for the smaller things for children


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Don't know who that would be, but I really sympathise with them :shock: :shock: :shock:

You know me ..... If it isn't perfect ..... It doesn't stay ..... Hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


What was the problem with the swatch?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. We have a very SLIGHT dusting of the white stuff here and its cold. I'm glad Mr. P is ok. A bruise is so much more welcom than what could have happened. 
I've got an advert again for Rebecca on mature datingUK, she's still 3 miles away. Dont you think she'd call in for coffee? 
Yesterday wasn't one of my better days so today I'm doing nothing. DIL is coming down to swap over cars today so that DS will have his car ready for Monday morning.
He gets home from Austria tomorrow night.
DIL goes to the hospital on Monday morning. I hope they can give her something. 
I might tidy down the side of my chir with all my knitting.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It was in stocking stitch & the jacket was in garter stitch I have never done swatches before & didn't think it would make a difference, so thought I would check it out - well it did make a difference, by about 100 stitches :roll: I must knit tighter in garter stitch :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. We have a very SLIGHT dusting of the white stuff here and its cold. I'm glad Mr. P is ok. A bruise is so much more welcom than what could have happened.
> I've got an advert again for Rebecca on mature datingUK, she's still 3 miles away. Dont you think she'd call in for coffee?
> Yesterday wasn't one of my better days so today I'm doing nothing. DIL is coming down to swap over cars today so that DS will have his car ready for Monday morning.
> He gets home from Austria tomorrow night.
> ...


Mr P is overwhelmed by everyones thoughts and care. I hate to think of what could have happened. You take it easy today. I hope DIL gets somewhere with the hospital. Our local hospital now has a Pain Management Clinic specifically for fm and I'm hoping to be referred to it. How were the boys yesterday. My two were very hyper but at least I did get LM to do her homework. GS has the highest number of merit marks every given out in one term. Who's a proud Nanna then!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Oh, that's a shame, sorry I should have made it clear to do it in the same stitch as the jacket.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't you just feel proud eh? Its a lovely feeling, shes a clever girl. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That's ok, I think I will be switching more, now - simply because of the different yarns I use & the different stitch patterns I want to do - I will need to know what I am doing - mum never did swatches, so I didn't know about them, I used to just get my yarn & make my pattern  :wink:  :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Mr P says thank you for his card. His bruise has now spread to the size of a small plate and he has another one on his arm!!! He will definitely not be doing thaty again!!!! Thank you. xxxxx
> ...


Thanks Pam, His bruise is now much bigger and yes he is moving very very slowly, but otherwise he's not too bad, just rather cross with himself. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going now girls. I think I will do some knitting. DH isnt in too good a mood again. But he can get out of it..xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DON'T PAY THE RANSOM! I'm alive and well..... No chance to catch-up, but saw on a PV post that Mtr. P. has had a bad fall...... I hope it still remains that just pride and bum are bruised..... I always say that DH should have an 'adult" present when he "fixes" things... I am aespecially skitterish about motorised things like chain saws...... Bless their hearts..... the do think they are invinsible.
> 
> I saw some fleeting words tat made me think Purly was having a problem.... but there is no way I can do cath-up right now.... Will someone send me a PM of highlights of any MORE issues I should be aware of?
> 
> ...


Hi Jynx, Glad all is ok with you. I have missed you. Take care and don't go overdoing things. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going now girls. I think I will do some knitting. DH isnt in too good a mood again. But he can get out of it..xxx


Ok Susan. Just one question - how often does the Therapist/Nurse visit?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

That's ok, I think I will be switching more, now - simply because of the different yarns I use & the different stitch patterns I want to do - I will need to know what I am doing - mum never did swatches, so I didn't know about them, I used to just get my yarn & make my pattern  :wink:  :roll:[/quote]

I never used to do swatch, but now I do them all the time and things fit much better!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> That's ok, I think I will be switching more, now - simply because of the different yarns I use & the different stitch patterns I want to do - I will need to know what I am doing - mum never did swatches, so I didn't know about them, I used to just get my yarn & make my pattern  :wink:  :roll:


I never used to do swatch, but now I do them all the time and things fit much better![/quote]

Yes, I can see why they would - see I am still learning hehehehe


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going now girls. I think I will do some knitting. DH isnt in too good a mood again. But he can get out of it..xxx


Bye susan, have a lazy knitting day.Love you xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > That's ok, I think I will be switching more, now - simply because of the different yarns I use & the different stitch patterns I want to do - I will need to know what I am doing - mum never did swatches, so I didn't know about them, I used to just get my yarn & make my pattern  :wink:  :roll:
> ...


Yes, I can see why they would - see I am still learning hehehehe[/quote]

You are not the only one still learning, I can see tutoring this course is going to be a huge learning curve.

I'm going shopping now while it's still sunny enjoy the rest of your afternoon and evening. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


You are not the only one still learning, I can see tutoring this course is going to be a huge learning curve.

I'm going shopping now while it's still sunny enjoy the rest of your afternoon and evening. Lots of love and hugs xxx[/quote]

Ok, I am going to continue knitting - I am on the home ripen for my Vintage jacket now, so I am getting a little excited about it. And I might just cast on the ASJ tonight. Bye for now xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. We have a very SLIGHT dusting of the white stuff here and its cold. I'm glad Mr. P is ok. A bruise is so much more welcom than what could have happened.
> I've got an advert again for Rebecca on mature datingUK, she's still 3 miles away. Dont you think she'd call in for coffee?
> Yesterday wasn't one of my better days so today I'm doing nothing. DIL is coming down to swap over cars today so that DS will have his car ready for Monday morning.
> He gets home from Austria tomorrow night.
> ...


Believe me, if I was 3 miles away you wouldn't get rid of me...your coffee suplies would get low very quickly :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

well I have been busy, so am sat with a lovely cup of coffee. I have cleaned the kitchen and put two lots of washing on the line and about to put a third lot out. 

Chat soon. XXXX


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello, I'm back but there is nobody home! Silly Sicilian man on Deal or no Deal today, 76 and bouncing about like a five year old, I wonder what he's on!!? He was happy to go home with £18,000 with 50p in his box! Anyway.....have been out in Bexleyheath Town Centre today, shaking a bucket for the British Heart Foundation. It was bitterly cold and everyone was very mean, walking past and looking the other way!! Got to do it again tomorrow, brrrrrrr!!!
> Hope everyone is well and happy and I hope to chat with some of you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good luck with your collection. Been there, done that, a few times!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Too right. You catch peoples' eyes to let them know you're real!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


There's nothing worse than looking up a cats bum![/quote]

I do try not to, but they seem to like showing them off.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > OOOOOOOOOOOOOO I've landed.....
> ...


me too. We don't need any more bruised bums.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


someone with more time to spare than yarn???


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning girls. We have a very SLIGHT dusting of the white stuff here and its cold. I'm glad Mr. P is ok. A bruise is so much more welcom than what could have happened.
> ...


all of us!!!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning dear friends from a chilly Florida. It got down into the 30's and forty in places which is chilly here. The furnace is on this morning as the house was quite cold.Am here for a quick check in as have much to do today. Have been riddled with joint pain the last few days and haven't gotten much done and my house is a tip as Rebecca says. I will be back at break time to see how everyone is. Have missed you all so very much. Hugs around. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

dil HAS JUST BEEN TO collect DS's car forhim and in the meantime DH took it on his own thoughts to go to the supermarket. Didn't he do well?Thats my boy...I've done absolutely nothing today except play on my laptop.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going now girls. I think I will do some knitting. DH isnt in too good a mood again. But he can get out of it..xxx
> ...


Every 4 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I too am just popping in to say a quick hello  
I am still working on the quilt for Mom ... I made quite alot of progress on it last night and hope to get really far on it today  

I miss you all too .. Purly i hope that you get to feeling better real soon  

Im so sorry you are hurting , I havent done catch up but i think i saw that our Purple has been in a bit of pain lately too ? I am sending huggy healing vibes your way both of you!
And NO MORE ladders for MrP. !! We cant have him all hurt and bruised up anymore ... this is the last time tell him to enjoy it while it lasts lol ... seriously though , i am so glad he wasnt hurt worse and have breathed a sigh of relief for you too ...  

Okay i have quilting , knitting and a crochet hat to get to so i best get to it lol ... 
I love you all !!
((hugs))
XOXOXO


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

We have snow storms heading this way but are only expecting three inches by Sunday ... :|


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Mr. P's bottom must be the most talkrd about bottom on KP. What and acholade......He should be proud.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

OOO >>> I hate so much to go because i see that GSusan is here and i dont know who else ??? 

But the kiddos are calling and DH is down with the flu and wanting some breakfast and all my projects are calling me  

HI everyone , I love ya'll !!!  
Bye everyone , I love ya'll LOL


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> OOO >>> I hate so much to go because i see that GSusan is here and i dont know who else ???
> 
> But the kiddos are calling and DH is down with the flu and wanting some breakfast and all my projects are calling me
> 
> ...


Bye Darlin'get yourself where you're need to. love you.,


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning all from a cold (but not freezing) and foggy Washington State. 

GSusan - glad you are resting today and that your DH did the shopping without being asked - that was very kind of him.

Purple - glad DH is feeling better - I expect he'll be bruised for some time to come.

Judi - I don't often swatch either (especially for the socks, scarves and hats I/ve knit) but I'm learning that it's a good thing to do.

Rebecca - you sound as though you've had a busy day - I hope the rest of your weekend is more relaxing.

Londy - I hope you don't get too cold today while you are doing your charitable work.

Purly - sorry you are not feeling so great.

Linky - I hope the quilt comes together for you today as well as the other projects you have going on.

And all the rest of you ladies, I hope you are all doing well today.

I'm off for my walk now. I hope to be back later -- we're supposed to go flying somewhere for lunch with friends today, but since it's foggy, that may not happen as the airport where our plane is kept is in a valley and the fog stays in there a long time while the rest of the world clears up. We'll see how that works out. DH will be very unhappy if he doesn't get to go.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi girls, I'm here as well, only for a few minutes though, I have to go & see if I can make better sense of this blasted breathing machine. Caused chaos last night, froze poor DH's back with wind blowing out of it, then it leaked through the side,making a massive noise & frightened the life out of little Pip, for those of you who don't know who Pip is,she's my youngest Sheltie who sleeps above my head on her own pillow, talk about spoiled, she spent the night cuddled into DH!! Bless her, so I think I'd better get things sorted. McPastyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hi girls, I'm here as well, only for a few minutes though, I have to go & see if I can make better sense of this blasted breathing machine. Caused chaos last night, froze poor DH's back with wind blowing out of it, then it leaked through the side,making a massive noise & frightened the life out of little Pip, for those of you who don't know who Pip is,she's my youngest Sheltie who sleeps above my head on her own pillow, talk about spoiled, she spent the night cuddled into DH!! Bless her, so I think I'd better get things sorted. McPastyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


My DH got one of those machines last summer and it took awhile to sort out, but I think it's ok now. It does blow cold air on my neck when he's turned my way and I happen to be in just the right (wrong) position. I hope you get yours sorted out soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon/evening from Surrey. The birds are still singing although it is beginning to get dark now. It's been a lovely sunny, if somewhat chilly, day here. This morning I walked down to the shops. The after lunch I chopped up a load of oranges and lemons to make two different types of marmalade. My fingers are now all shrivelly so I've plastered them on handcrea. Mr P has been a bit more sore today, but was cheered up by French GS who telephoned and will be here on a visit in about three weeks with the rest of the French Mob! How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning dear friends from a chilly Florida. It got down into the 30's and forty in places which is chilly here. The furnace is on this morning as the house was quite cold.Am here for a quick check in as have much to do today. Have been riddled with joint pain the last few days and haven't gotten much done and my house is a tip as Rebecca says. I will be back at break time to see how everyone is. Have missed you all so very much. Hugs around. Purly


Sorry you are in pain Pearlie, sending you healing hugs and don't you go doing to much just get those joints better. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> I too am just popping in to say a quick hello
> I am still working on the quilt for Mom ... I made quite alot of progress on it last night and hope to get really far on it today
> 
> I miss you all too .. Purly i hope that you get to feeling better real soon
> ...


Hi Angela, Glad you are getting on with your quilting. Mr P{ says thans for the huggy healing vibes. I have just about recovered from seeing him flying through the air. You take care. How are you feeling now? Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Mr. P's bottom must be the most talkrd about bottom on KP. What and acholade......He should be proud.


He is very proud of his bottom, even got me to take a picture to show the kids.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Purple. I had a good walk and some breakfast and coffee and am now going to get a shower and get ready to go flying with DH if the fog lifts enough for us to do that. I'm glad you've had a good (but busy) day today. I'll check back later. Pam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purple. I had a good walk and some breakfast and coffee and am now going to get a shower and get ready to go flying with DH if the fog lifts enough for us to do that. I'm glad you've had a good (but busy) day today. I'll check back later. Pam


Hi Pam, I love the sound of going flying for dinner. That's really cool. Enjoy yourself. We are having a chinese take away this evening. Chat later. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi mcPasty, hope you can get your machine out, cn't have frightened doggies or a cold Sir Taffyy. xxxx After all that, did it help you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am off to order the chinese now as Mr P is hungry. Catch you all later. xxx


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Purple. I had a good walk and some breakfast and coffee and am now going to get a shower and get ready to go flying with DH if the fog lifts enough for us to do that. I'm glad you've had a good (but busy) day today. I'll check back later. Pam
> ...


Yummy!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Purple. I had a good walk and some breakfast and coffee and am now going to get a shower and get ready to go flying with DH if the fog lifts enough for us to do that. I'm glad you've had a good (but busy) day today. I'll check back later. Pam
> ...


It is kind of cool, even though for me it's a little unsettling. But I love hom dearly so up I go on occasion. 

Your Chinese takeout sounds hhis. We went out to Chinese for lunch the other day. It was yummy.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello from a winter wonderland it is really snowing hard here and we already have 3 inches of snow!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a winter wonderland it is really snowing hard here and we already have 3 inches of snow!


It's so beautiful when it's coming down! Enjoy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have done catch up andi am going to go knit and watch it snow.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just about to start working at cleaning again. Break almost over. Have cleaned everything in the dining room, and done the hardwood floors, also been to the grocery and back, have donw 2 loads of laundry and another load going in now. Onward to the living room and kitchen. DH used the vaccum on the area carpets.So appreciated as they are rather thickish and hard to vaccum.

Purple so glad Mr. P staring to heal. Sometimes after a nasty spill it takes a day or so for the bones and muscles to realize they are sore. Sure hope your FM is starting to feel somewhat better. I was told I also have FM, I guess it can go hand in hand with RA. Can't wait to see the little beret. I need to order some small wooden needles for socks and such, just don't know whose product to order. So many different companies out there. I am going to try to downlad surprise jacket and get it start so as to be where I should be when the Kal starts.

GS so nice of DH to do the grocery shopping and you got to just relax and enjoy your laptop. Hope your DDIL gets some help when she sees the doctor on Monday. Did you get any knitting accomplished today???Stay well dear. Worry about you.

Linky so good to hear from you dear. Sorry dh has the flu, hope he feels better soon and you don't catch it. Have fun with all your projects. Can't wait to see them.

Binky tell your son I send best Birthday wishes his way and may he have many more. Time sure does fly. One day they are babies the next they are flyng the coop. Hope your ear infection is now under control and you are feeling better.

Jynx I can't keep up with your schedule dear.You are so busy for others you have no time for you. Hope things settle down for you soon. Tell your DH I also send him best wishes for his Birthday. 

Pam, hope you were able to fly to a lovely area for lunch and that the fog had lifted. I have always loved to fly. I hope I can again get to do that. You are a lucky girl!!!!

Londy saw your surprise jacket, I love it. What a lovely job of it you are doing.

Lifeline get some down time this weekend. You need to always make some time for you, especially when you work a full time job. I know I didn't follow my own advice when I worked, and now i wish I had. Perhaps some of the illness things might not have happened. Take care dear.

McPast, my DH has the same problem with his CPAP machine, from time to time. His major complaint with it though is it dries out his mouth and sinuses. Hope you can get yours working all right.

Saxy hello dear. I keep missing you. Hope all is well for you, and the fatigue is better.

Back to work I must go. See you all a little later. Making Chicken stir fry for supper.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Enjoy watching it snow Binky.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning dear friends from a chilly Florida. It got down into the 30's and forty in places which is chilly here. The furnace is on this morning as the house was quite cold.Am here for a quick check in as have much to do today. Have been riddled with joint pain the last few days and haven't gotten much done and my house is a tip as Rebecca says. I will be back at break time to see how everyone is. Have missed you all so very much. Hugs around. Purly


I am really sorry you are suffering from joint pain. I hope it passes for you soon. I can't believe your house is as big a tip as mine


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely chinese meal and Mr P enjoyed it. Been getting on with my jacket this evening. How is everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a winter wonderland it is really snowing hard here and we already have 3 inches of snow!


Hi Lisa, Are the kids buildng a snow man?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pearlie, It sounds as if you are doing such a lot. Just take your time. Sorry you have fm as well but often it does go with RA. If there is anything I can do let me know. You take extra specil csre. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed. Night night everyone xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Binky I hope the snow storm doesn't leave a ton of snow behind. I truly do not miss the snow and ice.It is beautiful if you are watching it come down from a warm snugggy house with all your favorite things around you though. Stay warm and safe, also Linky and hers as well.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

My home was such an upsidedown mess I had to clean it. I will do the kitchen tomorrow and do the bathrooms on Monday. Trying to schedule things out. I need to really get my knitting stuff in order. Perhaps a fairy godmother would help. lol


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning dear friends from a chilly Florida. It got down into the 30's and forty in places which is chilly here. The furnace is on this morning as the house was quite cold.Am here for a quick check in as have much to do today. Have been riddled with joint pain the last few days and haven't gotten much done and my house is a tip as Rebecca says. I will be back at break time to see how everyone is. Have missed you all so very much. Hugs around. Purly
> ...


Darlin my house was a disaster zone. Is starting to look the way I like it to be.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Nite Purple.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hi girls, I'm here as well, only for a few minutes though, I have to go & see if I can make better sense of this blasted breathing machine. Caused chaos last night, froze poor DH's back with wind blowing out of it, then it leaked through the side,making a massive noise & frightened the life out of little Pip, for those of you who don't know who Pip is,she's my youngest Sheltie who sleeps above my head on her own pillow, talk about spoiled, she spent the night cuddled into DH!! Bless her, so I think I'd better get things sorted. McPastyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh dear ....... The fun and games associated with those machines - hope you got it worked out, overnight


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, I have been a little lazy today, so am now going to get ready to face the day & get some things done.

Don't over stretch yourself, Purly - the cleaning & tidying will *ALWAYS* be there waiting for us :-( :?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, we're back. Never did get to go flying today as the ceiling was too low. DH might go out again tomorrow to see if it's any better as he likes to take the plane up every couple of weeks to at least "stir the oil up" as he says. We did have a nice lunch at a local restaurant with our friends, so that was good.

Going to settle down to some knitting now. Should have my mitten finished, and then can move on to the next WIP and try to get another one finished!

Purly - I totally understand what you are saying about getting your house in order. That's what I'm trying to do a project at a time. It really suffered while I was working and I'm going to try to get it sorted out over the next few weeks!

I'm sorry for you ladies who have fm. My momand one of my sisters have it and have both suffered a lot over the years, so I know it's not at all fun to have. I hope you are feeling better soon.

I hope every has a great morning/afternoon/evening/sleep.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ok, I have been a little lazy today, so am now going to get ready to face the day & get some things done.
> 
> Don't over stretch yourself, Purly - the cleaning & tidying will *ALWAYS* be there waiting for us :-( :?


Isn't that the truth? It just waits for us to come along someday and take care of it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I have been a little lazy today, so am now going to get ready to face the day & get some things done.
> ...


Yep ....... Cos usually no-one else will "see" what needs to be done. I tested that theory out once & nothing got done, until I had *A SINGLE* day off - then I blew my stack, well and truly - the rest of the household pitched in for about a month after that. Now I tell DH what I need him to do - he just doesn't seem to think of it himself :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Now I am off to do some sewing stuff, before DH & DD get home again


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nitzi..... Sounds as if you have bruised your tailbone.... OUCH..... Do you have an electric blanket or a heating pad? Hope you are feeling berter soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


You are absolutely right - they just don't see it and if they do, they don't think of doing it. We definitely need to tell them what we want them to do if we want them to do things.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now I am off to do some sewing stuff, before DH & DD get home again


I hope you have a productive afternoon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly.... were you away somewhere or just off because of computer? Sorry to hear of new diagnosis... and I'm sure what med works for one doesn't help the other.... It sure doesn't seem to slow you down though.... what with all the cleaning and errands.... Do you ever rest? 

My house is clean.... but needs sorting out desperately... There are also a few big decorating/repair chores to do.... I'm hoping to get through every drawer, closet and bag... just don't know when.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan.... Is DIL going to hospital for FM? How is her ankle? Will DS have to travel frequently on the new job?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Judi... Thanks for the update... Sorry about the jacket.... I'm not good about swatching..... I still ahven't done one for my jacket... as I am not sure the yarn I have the most of is going to blend with the ones I want to highlight... so may need to make a yarn run first.... and next week is too chock full for any side trips....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy.... Hope you have better luck with the collecting today... Hope your shift is not too long withthe cold weather. I'm going to have to check out the KAL thread to see your jacket.. or was it on here? There is no way I can get caught up...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV.... Yeah for GS... He must take after his grandmother.... I hope Mr. P is making some progress. To me, it always seems the second day is when all the aches and pains show up........ 

DH brought Chinese home last night.... I love hot and sour soup as a starter and they sent so much, i may just have it for dinner again tonight. 

It would be wonderful if your could get into the new program at the hospital.... It seems you would be a good candidate since the shots were not effective..... Fingers crossed...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

We were up at the crack of dawn and off to the VB. They won the first two sets... and had a long break so we ran some errands and then picked up mom for the last set. They won that so we have to be back at 9 in the morning. After the games, we stoppedat Habitat for Humanity and the foresst green leather couch I have been eyeing was still there, so I bought it.... Now, to get it picked up and figureout how to get rid of the two couches already in the LR..... We took mom for a long ride in the ountry, stopped for some great fried chicken and hot the decorator store..... Home just in time for the hockey game.... DH turned seventy today, but we weill celebrate that on Tues.... Sure glad we didn't plan of the play tonight..... I'm tired.

Super Bowl tomorrow so we need to pick up fresh pizzas and do the snicky snacks befoer anyone shows up at mom's.... My current WIP is giving me fits... I have frogged so many times, I'm ready to toss it... so I need a new EASY, mindless project to take a long...... --- Note to self.. take DPN's and green yarn to teach mom I-cord ---

Break is over... My team *needs* me... They are down one score......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hi Jynx nice to see you back hope dh had a nice birthday, today is ds's 17th birthday he gets a white one this year.

I have finished two wips this evening and don,e a lot on another one I also got my bamboo cotton yarn from ye festival wound that was a job even with a swift and ball winder *phew*....

Gonna knit a little longer then bed love and hugs
Binky

Purple no hey have not made a snowman yet will try tomorrow!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good Morning all, #Its very windy here and very cold. For sonme reason my laptop is playing up!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good Morning all, #Its very windy here and very cold. For sonme reason my laptop is playing up!!!


Hello Susan - give that naughty laptop a smack, and tell it to behave, otherwise it will be deserted for the iPad :lol:

How are you feeling today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Binky I'm pleased its snowing for you. I like you to be happy, I'm happier still that its not snowing here hahahah


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Mr P is even more technicoloured than before. How is everyone?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PV.... Yeah for GS... He must take after his grandmother.... I hope Mr. P is making some progress. To me, it always seems the second day is when all the aches and pains show up........
> 
> DH brought Chinese home last night.... I love hot and sour soup as a starter and they sent so much, i may just have it for dinner again tonight.
> 
> It would be wonderful if your could get into the new program at the hospital.... It seems you would be a good candidate since the shots were not effective..... Fingers crossed...


Thanks for the congratulations for GS. He does not take after me, but Mr P, DD and his Dad they are the clever ones!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Mr P is even more technicoloured than before. How is everyone?


Hi there, I am doing well - I have cut out some bits to make a felt owl doorstop. I will be sewing it together tomorrow, and also doing some more cutting out, in preparation for more gifts for family through out the year - getting myself organised. The quilting has to wait until I get my machine back in working order :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nitzi..... Sounds as if you have bruised your tailbone.... OUCH..... Do you have an electric blanket or a heating pad? Hope you are feeling berter soon.


He's darn lucky he didnt break his neck!!!!! :hunf: I'm going down to lamp him if as much mentions a ladder///


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Susan.... Is DIL going to hospital for FM? How is her ankle? Will DS have to travel frequently on the new job?


DS isn't travelling on the job now, Jynx. He's on a skiing holiday with some frineds. He's due home in the early hours of the mornong.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > PV.... Yeah for GS... He must take after his grandmother.... I hope Mr. P is making some progress. To me, it always seems the second day is when all the aches and pains show up........
> ...


They might be clever in academic ways, but, as I keep telling one or two of my girls, you have intelligence in another direction .... And it is just as important as the academic intelligence .... OK :shock: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jidi, you have a way with woords. Sometimes its just easier to say bog off....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Susan, I have told you will come and lamp him one. He now has a bruise from his waist and spreads down his bottom for about 12" and widthways at his waist for about 15".


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> jidi, you have a way with woords. Sometimes its just easier to say bog off....


I didn't think of saying that :roll: :lol: :lol: , and I don't want to hurt anybody :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

They might be clever in academic ways, but, as I keep telling one or two of my girls, you have intelligence in another direction .... And it is just as important as the academic intelligence .... OK :shock: :shock:[/quote]

Evening Xiang, I definitely no academic I just wing my way through things :roll: Have you had a good day? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Susan, I have told you will come and lamp him one. He now has a bruise from his waist and spreads down his bottom for about 12" and widthways at his waist for about 15".


poor soul, he must be in agony. I just cant get over how lucky he is :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I missed your previous message. Brain not awake yet!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Susan, I have told you will come and lamp him one. He now has a bruise from his waist and spreads down his bottom for about 12" and widthways at his waist for about 15".
> ...


He was worse yesterday than the previous day, he finds leaning back in a chair hard. I found another bruise on his elbow this morning and also I think he has whiplash on his neck. DD is coming over to see him later today, she is going to give him a right telling off. I've told him I'm going to put a photo of his bruise as his screen saver to remind him not to go up ladders.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My brain is never in gear with my body for about an hour after I get up hahahah. I'm having a coffee, then I'm going for a shower and putting vclean pjs on and knitting today.(for a change)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Nite Purple.


i once played a fairy god mother in panto - does that count :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Susan, I have told you will come and lamp him one. He now has a bruise from his waist and spreads down his bottom for about 12" and widthways at his waist for about 15".


That is one big bruise :shock: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, we're back. Never did get to go flying today as the ceiling was too low. DH might go out again tomorrow to see if it's any better as he likes to take the plane up every couple of weeks to at least "stir the oil up" as he says. We did have a nice lunch at a local restaurant with our friends, so that was good.
> 
> Hi Pam, Sory you didn't get to go flying, but glad you had a nice lunch.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Nite Purple.
> ...


I was once mary in the nativity play at Sunday school. does that count?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Susan, I have told you will come and lamp him one. He now has a bruise from his waist and spreads down his bottom for about 12" and widthways at his waist for about 15".
> ...


Yep! It ranges from very dark purple almost black through all shades of purple to brown, yellow and red - very technicolour indeed.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off for a shower now.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> They might be clever in academic ways, but, as I keep telling one or two of my girls, you have intelligence in another direction .... And it is just as important as the academic intelligence .... OK :shock: :shock:


Evening Xiang, I definitely no academic I just wing my way through things :roll: Have you had a good day? xx[/quote]

I've had a wonderful day, doing exactly what I wanted - sewing & knitting :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Definitely, I was an angel in our nativity play (miscast). I've also played Joan of Arc, but my favourite part was that of Freckles in a very un pc play when I was in the Guides.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


I was a picnic table at a fancy dress party at Sunday School once - does that count :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > They might be clever in academic ways, but, as I keep telling one or two of my girls, you have intelligence in another direction .... And it is just as important as the academic intelligence .... OK :shock: :shock:
> ...


I've had a wonderful day, doing exactly what I wanted - sewing & knitting :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

That's lovely. I'm going to make marmalade today and hopefully cut out the pinafores for DD. Then I shall try and finish this darm beret.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off for a shower now.....


Off you go, will catch you later xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off for a shower now.....


Have fun and be careful. We've enough bruised bums here to last a lifetime. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That's lovely. I'm going to make marmalade today and hopefully cut out the pinafores for DD. Then I shall try and finish this darm beret.[/quote]

How many do you have to make, or are you only cutting them out?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to go and get the marmalade cooking. Have a good evening Xiang. Catch you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

That's lovely. I'm going to make marmalade today and hopefully cut out the pinafores for DD. Then I shall try and finish this darm beret.[/quote]

How many do you have to make, or are you only cutting them out?[/quote]

I now only have to make two navy ones. I told DD that is all I could manage and she has sorted the rest out herself.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> That's lovely. I'm going to make marmalade today and hopefully cut out the pinafores for DD. Then I shall try and finish this darm beret.


How many do you have to make, or are you only cutting them out?[/quote]

I now only have to make two navy ones. I told DD that is all I could manage and she has sorted the rest out herself.[/quote]

Ok, have a wonderful day, I am going to concentrate on my knitting xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang, are you ears burning, I've just been leaving messages about you on the SJ site. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Enjoy your knitting, really going to go now. Bye Love u xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang, are you ears burning, I've just been leaving messages about you on the SJ site. :roll:


Hhhmmmmm ......There are feeling a bit hot ..... Hahahaha

I am going to have a look now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning still from a chilly Florida. It warms up during the day to low 70's but the nights has been chilly. Glad when this cold front goes away. (tongue in cheek) That is what the weathermen call it. Sounds lie everyone had a good day yesterday, hope for more of the same today.

Going to clean the kitchen and do more laundry. Bedding etc. Then the Superbowl. Don't care for either team, so will knit thru the game. Grilling steaks outside today and some corn on the cob. Easy peasy dinner.

Purple, perhaps Mr. P should go get himself checked out at the doctor's with whiplash and such extensive bruising. He does sound like he could light up the screen with as large and extensive bruising that he has. Hope he does better today.

GS is your laptop back in order yet??I find a good shake now and then to let it know whose boss helps turn it around.Your plan for the day sounds great. I am knitting a cowl for my DGD. See that I screwed up with the tension so need to frog back about an inch or so. Oh well, goes with the territory.

Jynx, sweetie, you are the one always on the go. I have done absolutely nothing for the last two weeks do to this joint pain. Other than cook meals that was it. I see your schedule and what you do and I just couldn't keep up with you. Take a pic of your green leather couch. I need to get a new couch for here, but want a couch bed as if we have guests have some type of extra bed space.

Judi glad you had a wonderful day knitting and sewing. Hope you have a good rest and enjoy your day tomorrow.

I shall be back a little later. Need to start the laundry and such. tootles for now.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Nitzi I hope your tailbone is not broken. It happened to me several years ago when I fell on the ice. It was terrible pain and took it over 8 weeks to heal up.I just couldn't sit for the first week. It was miserable. Take care dear.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello, how are you?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we're back. Never did get to go flying today as the ceiling was too low. DH might go out again tomorrow to see if it's any better as he likes to take the plane up every couple of weeks to at least "stir the oil up" as he says. We did have a nice lunch at a local restaurant with our friends, so that was good.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello, how are you?


Judi - I'm glad you are having a good day. I'm going to get dressed and go for my walk. I'll be back a bit later.

Pam


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hello girls, I'm intermittant at the moment. Doing seasoned chicken breasts baked potato and peas, maybe finish with fresh fruit salad, or yoghurt.I've knitted for the afternoon had my shower, even put BIG rollers in my hair, so I've done next to nothing and haven't felt guilty abpout it. What have ypu all been doing?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


The mind boggles...hahaha... What did you do as a table?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang, are you ears burning, I've just been leaving messages about you on the SJ site. :roll:


Whats an SJ site?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We were up at the crack of dawn and off to the VB. They won the first two sets... and had a long break so we ran some errands and then picked up mom for the last set. They won that so we have to be back at 9 in the morning. After the games, we stoppedat Habitat for Humanity and the foresst green leather couch I have been eyeing was still there, so I bought it.... Now, to get it picked up and figureout how to get rid of the two couches already in the LR..... We took mom for a long ride in the ountry, stopped for some great fried chicken and hot the decorator store..... Home just in time for the hockey game.... DH turned seventy today, but we weill celebrate that on Tues.... Sure glad we didn't plan of the play tonight..... I'm tired.
> 
> Super Bowl tomorrow so we need to pick up fresh pizzas and do the snicky snacks befoer anyone shows up at mom's.... My current WIP is giving me fits... I have frogged so many times, I'm ready to toss it... so I need a new EASY, mindless project to take a long...... --- Note to self.. take DPN's and green yarn to teach mom I-cord ---
> 
> Break is over... My team *needs* me... They are down one score......


******HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MR D!!!!!!!!******


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Londy how are you girl? Ive just finished the tea, and may be settling down to some more knitting. My plan for tomorrow is, go to Stitch and Bitch and maybe if i'm not too tired I'll go and see the gang at linedancing.There's not much chance of dancing hahahaha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, just done catch up!

Purple, hope Mr P isn't in too much pain and I agree with whoever said that maybe it wouldn't hurt to get check out a bit more, if he is that bruised,it could be masking something else that may need attention? Good luck with the marmalade!!
Nitzi, hope you are also recovering from your slip, we go down so hard on ice and, yes, you could have damaged your coccyx, maybe get that checked if it keeps giving you pain!?
Purly and Jynx, like someone said, the dust will be there long after we are, do what you feel like doing. Occasionally I feel a rush of blood to the head and I just have to do some housework but fortunately, it doesn't happen very often!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

The bucket shaking was ok yesterday, but very very cold. After an hour and a half I was ready to pack it up and fortunately, everyone else agreed. Will let you know how much we collected when I find out!
Have had the gks overnight and took Little Miss swimming this morning. We had a great time but she does seem to tire easily and got a bit grumpy so she hhad a little nap while DH, GS and I watched The Chronicales of Narnia. Then we all met up with DD &SIL for Sunday lunch at a very nice pub. I am too full to move now!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Londy how are you girl? Ive just finished the tea, and may be settling down to some more knitting. My plan for tomorrow is, go to Stitch and Bitch and maybe if i'm not too tired I'll go and see the gang at linedancing.There's not much chance of dancing hahahaha


See how you go, only you know when enough is enough!!
I am fine thanks but am longing for Spring! I am a summer baby and don't do chilly weather very well!! What's for tea? I don't think I shall want any!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang, are you ears burning, I've just been leaving messages about you on the SJ site. :roll:
> ...


Surprise jacket, my lovely!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, how are you?
> ...


Hope you enjoyed your walk Pam, is it cold there? I walked to the leisure centre and back to swim with my gd this morning and it was bitterly cold!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I never thought of that. The full shilling still hasn't appeared yet hahahahah


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I wouldn't have thought of it either except I am up to my whatsits in this tutorial!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I,ve just had another thought. It's 1 whole year today since I gave up Smoking!!!!. I'd like to say I never looked back.....But I'd be lieing hahahaha...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


When does it start


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I,ve just had another thought. It's 1 whole year today since I gave up Smoking!!!!. I'd like to say I never looked back.....But I'd be lieing hahahaha...


Haven't smoked for about 5 years and I could still fancy one but very well done love and maybe your little wobbly might have been a lot worse if you hadn't stopped when you did!!! Proud of you! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


13th Feb :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon froM SurRey, nearly 5pm and not dark yet. Made 20 jars of two types of marmalades this morning. Had a late lunch and then DD and co. came over to check up on Mr. P or should that be PB!
How is everyone this afternoon? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

........and what did they think about Mr P's B??!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Purple...Ive had a message on Skype from DS hes on his way home. Is mr p still in a lot of pain?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ........and what did they think about Mr P's B??!


LM said he did it cos it's Nanna's favourite colour and GS said he was stupid!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Afternoon Susan and Londy. Mr P was still in quite a bit of pain this morning, but he said the gks were a good destraction and he thinks it might feel a bit easier now, I do hope so, he really is being very good (at the moment) I hope it lasts.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I suggested to DD that we could do a narrow boat holiday in the Spring, but she said she thought LM and GK would kill one another after the first night. So we are going to look at a holiday lodge by some water with a day boat.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > ........and what did they think about Mr P's B??!
> ...


 :roll: out of the mouths of babes :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello girls, I'm intermittant at the moment. Doing seasoned chicken breasts baked potato and peas, maybe finish with fresh fruit salad, or yoghurt.I've knitted for the afternoon had my shower, even put BIG rollers in my hair, so I've done next to nothing and haven't felt guilty abpout it. What have ypu all been doing?


Your dinner sounds wonderful. Glad you took it easy today. I got my walk in, then came home and fixed DH breakfast. I'm going to get cleaned up then do a couple of chores and then hopefully relax and knit the rest of the day. Finished my mittens last night. Yay! Will post a picture a little later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes please Pam....Thats part of the rules hahaha. You must post pictures.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Hi Londy,

It's chilly (41F) but I warm up nicely while I'm walking. I'm out about an hour, so get a great walk in. I think I'm doing about 4 miles. It sounds like you are much colder than us right now and I don't think it's much fun to be out when it's that cold. Sounds like you've enjoyed your visit with your GKS and your lunch with your DD and SIL. Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I,ve just had another thought. It's 1 whole year today since I gave up Smoking!!!!. I'd like to say I never looked back.....But I'd be lieing hahahaha...


Congratulations, Susan. That is a huge achievement!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yes please Pam....Thats part of the rules hahaha. You must post pictures.


Let's see if I can do this. Well, that didn't work. I'll wait until DH and then do it from the computer instead of my iPhone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

OOps I disappeared up the Norfolk Broada, but I'm back now.
Afternoon PaM, SOUNDs like you had a lovely walk.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> OOps I disappeared up the Norfolk Broada, but I'm back now.
> Afternoon PaM, SOUNDs like you had a lovely walk.


Afternoon, Purple. It was a lovely walk. I love to go first thing in the morning and then I have it out of the way and don't feel guilty about not going.

Do you think Mr. P will see the doctor or just tough it out?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

He ought to get checked out really. If he's anything like My DH he won't. They always know best.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > OOps I disappeared up the Norfolk Broada, but I'm back now.
> ...


I used to love walking would quite happily do 10 miles plus, not able to do much at the moment, but hope to get back to it later in the year. Getting Mr P to the doctors is going to be difficult, but if he shows no significant sign of improving over the next few days I will make an appointment and them tell him!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> He ought to get checked out really. If he's anything like My DH he won't. They always know best.


Isn't that the truth?!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> He ought to get checked out really. If he's anything like My DH he won't. They always know best.


You are right there!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to get on with some knitting, probably my jacket, still haven't finished the beret - oh well maybe tomorrow! Catch you all later. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to get on with some knitting, probably my jacket, still haven't finished the beret - oh well maybe tomorrow! Catch you all later. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


Happy knitting. I'm going to get on with my chores. Will check back later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to get on with some knitting, probably my jacket, still haven't finished the beret - oh well maybe tomorrow! Catch you all later. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


Night Night Purple. I'll b going up to bed soon. I'm just messaging the GSs on skype


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yes please Pam....Thats part of the rules hahaha. You must post pictures.


Okay. Here we go. The colors are lavender and cream. I used a fingering weight Regia merino wool and used 2 strands of each color to get the correct gauge.

Pam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please Pam....Thats part of the rules hahaha. You must post pictures.
> ...


Wow Pam, what beautiful work and lovely colour. Well done.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Thanks dear, you too, when it arrives!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please Pam....Thats part of the rules hahaha. You must post pictures.
> ...


That's lovely, and very much in vogue too!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Thank you! My first attempt at this kind of thing. It was a learning experience. I found it to be a fun challenge and hope to do many more of these as well as some hats. We all did a mitten like this (but not all did the same pattern) in my knitting group. Not sure how many of us have completed the pair but we meet again tomorrow evening and I wanted to be finished. I need to get some of these WIPs out of the way.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Thank you! It was a fun learning process.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I'm sure your fellow knitters will be most impressed!! My DH used to do a bit of Fairisle before he got a computer! This was a part-finished sweater he was making for me but as I knew he would never finish it, I made it into a cushion, after lots of advice from KP!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello ladies from a very cold Southern Indiana, all the photos are lovely

GS your tea sounds lovely
Purple Mr. P should get checked like everyone has said that is a nasty bruise and his neck might need attention
Purly so glad that you are back hope you feel better soon
Jynx yeah green couch!
Judi have a good sleep. 
Londy glad that you were not in the cold to long even though it is a good cause.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello ladies from a very cold Southern Indiana, all the photos are lovely
> 
> GS your tea sounds lovely
> Purple Mr. P should get checked like everyone has said that is a nasty bruise and his neck might need attention
> ...


Hi Binky! How you doin'? Um, I don't think Mr P's bruise was on his neck, I think it was on his....er.......tail end?!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That is an awesome sweater he was knitting. Good for you for turning it into a pillow and getting some use out of it! It's amazing to me how much time my DH can spend on the computer. Especially since he has so many projects he could be working on!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Same here and such a shame to waste all that patience. Also sad that I thought the sweaters would keep on coming so I passed them on once I got tired of them, that cushion is now all I have of his work but at least it's something to show the kids so they now how clever their dad is!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Oh, that is too bad that that is all you have left of his work, but at least you have that. I can't imagine knitting something that complicated and it's a shame he stopped.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It makes a lovely cushion Londy xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello ladies from a very cold Southern Indiana, all the photos are lovely
> ...


You are right bruise on his bottom but he has whiplash on his neck.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Thank you, sadly, it went in the loft when the Christmas visitors came!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Mid-garment too! I could not have wasted all that work. There you go!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Off to bed now girlies, nightir, night, sleep well!! Love & cuddles xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It makes a lovely cushion Londy xx[/quote]

Thank you, sadly, it went in the loft when the Christmas visitors came!![/quote]

I hope you are getting it down again now, it needs to be on display. Hope you have had a good day. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Off to bed now girlies, nightir, night, sleep well!! Love & cuddles xxxxxxx


I couldn't have wasted all that work either.

Night, night. You sleep well. Love & hugs! Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Off to bed now girlies, nightir, night, sleep well!! Love & cuddles xxxxxxx
> ...


Hi Pam, I'm just off to bed too, enjoy the rest of your day. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Thanks, Purple. Sleep well. I'm relaxing and knitting for a few hours before fixing dinner for DH. Working on another of my WIPs.  Love & hugs backxxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Nite to all the ladies over the pond. Had steak on the outdoor grille tonight with corn on the cob and cole slaw and fresh tomatoes. Summer time meal in winter. Yum. Watching he Superbowl game,is big deal here in the states.

Just frogged about 2 inches of cowl. Tension looked off to me, so a frogging me went.

Hope everyone's day was happy and enjoyable. Chat with you all in the am.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang, are you ears burning, I've just been leaving messages about you on the SJ site. :roll:
> ...


Surprise Jacket :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > hello girls, I'm intermittant at the moment. Doing seasoned chicken breasts baked potato and peas, maybe finish with fresh fruit salad, or yoghurt.I've knitted for the afternoon had my shower, even put BIG rollers in my hair, so I've done next to nothing and haven't felt guilty abpout it. What have ypu all been doing?
> ...


It does ..... It also sounds like some thing I might enjoy - I will have to get some chicken breasts, next time I do the shopping :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That is incredible - I used to do Fairisle, but only around the yoke of the jumper, have never done a full jumper in the pattern - it would have been incredible if he did finish it. I have a patterned jumper that my mum made, and as I don't want to throw it away, I think I will also make a cushion cover, with it - I had forgotten that you had done that :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Hehehehe ..... Before I recommended knitting, it was me who could spend hours on the computer, just chatting with people around the world, or playing games, or sometimes even researching stuff - now I just spend time either chatting with all of my friends on KP, knitting or sewing - so only a little bit has changed. I have 2 of the GK's ATM, and I am thinking of trying to knit - but I think that as soon as I get my needles out, the baby will want to investigate & clamber all over me ....... *OR* ......... *HELP* ........ AAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Time for it to come out again, then :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


No, I would have finished it and stated to all and sundry that it was the last one to be made


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, suppose I had better go & check on the GK's, who have vanished to outside - at the request (order) of Grumpy Grandad - he's watching the Super Bowl (I think that is what it is anyway - it is some kind of sport, with men & a ball :roll: ) - another reason to be in front of the tv :evil:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I hope you get to do some knitting while the gds are there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ok, suppose I had better go & check on the GK's, who have vanished to outside - at the request (order) of Grumpy Grandad - he's watching the Super Bowl (I think that is what it is anyway - it is some kind of sport, with men & a ball :roll: ) - another reason to be in front of the tv :evil:


I hope you find them safe and sound. Yes, it's probably the Super Bowl. It's on right now. We're watching it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you get to do some knitting while the gds are there.


No, that really isn't a happening thing - just wishful thinking. The little on is 15 months old & the minute I start to do something, she is there investigating & helping. It will have to wait until she is about 2 and a half :-( , but I do enjoy their visiting


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

They came in of their accord, now I am off to change the baby, won't be long


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

So which team do support?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you get to do some knitting while the gds are there.
> ...


I definitely would take the visits over the knitting!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Yes, it is quite entertaining while they are young


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So which team do support?


The 49ers since they are in the same division as our team.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


They are so innocent and adorable at that age.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


They are, I have 2 children & 2 dogs on me ATM, it is sweet. They say such interesting things also, with no knowledge of social sensibilities - luckily people forgive young children


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I seem to be a mean Grandma ..... The little Munchkin has a nasty long scratch on her knee & I don't even know how it happened & she was sitting on me when it happened. Her mum is here now, so she is a happier baby, poor little thing isn't very well, either. I have mused made a spice Chai, firstly for myself, then the kids wanted to taste it, so by the time they had finished I had to make myself another one - they love it, so now mum is going to buy some of it for her household


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I seem to be a mean Grandma ..... The little Munchkin has a nasty long scratch on her knee & I don't even know how it happened & she was sitting on me when it happened. Her mum is here now, so she is a happier baby, poor little thing isn't very well, either. I have mused made a spice Chai, firstly for myself, then the kids wanted to taste it, so by the time they had finished I had to make myself another one - they love it, so now mum is going to buy some of it for her household


And hopefully now you can relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to be a mean Grandma ..... The little Munchkin has a nasty long scratch on her knee & I don't even know how it happened & she was sitting on me when it happened. Her mum is here now, so she is a happier baby, poor little thing isn't very well, either. I have mused made a spice Chai, firstly for myself, then the kids wanted to taste it, so by the time they had finished I had to make myself another one - they love it, so now mum is going to buy some of it for her household
> ...


Yes, I have had my fix of the kids have had their fix of us, and now hopefully the baby will have a big sleep for her mum


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I will give you my commiserations for the score now, cos DD&SIL GK's have now gone home & I am going to do some more cutting out, and some sewing. I am really hoping Miss Munchkin has a big sleep, she really needs it.

Bye for now, will catch you sometime later xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I will give you my commiserations for the score now, cos DD&SIL GK's have now gone home & I am going to do some more cutting out, and some sewing. I am really hoping Miss Munchkin has a big sleep, she really needs it.
> 
> Bye for now, will catch you sometime later xx


Thanks. I'm actually fine with the Ravens winning, if they do. It's been a good game. Enjoy your quiet time.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I will give you my commiserations for the score now, cos DD&SIL GK's have now gone home & I am going to do some more cutting out, and some sewing. I am really hoping Miss Munchkin has a big sleep, she really needs it.
> ...


Hehe - I keep thinking that you are the same time that is showing above my name, on this site, but you are only relatively early in the evening - now I have more times to get confused with :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


It does get confusing, doesn't it? It's just about 8 p.m. here. A couple more hours until bedtime. . I can still get a lot of knitting done! :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I have just finished cutting out fabric & felt for an Owl Doorstop. Now I need to draw on the feathers & other features, with a fabric pen ( idk where my embroidery threads are, undoubtedly in that very safe place of mine), then I might even get it sewn together today, also. The next stops I do, will be double ones, to go under the door, then on either side, to stop it moving both ways - hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That is really creative. You'll have send a photo when you get them finished.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its windy here but fine. Little treasure comes today but I promise not to do much. I'm feeling good today.I might even do S and B. What harm can I do just sitting knittting eh? None.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please Pam....Thats part of the rules hahaha. You must post pictures.
> ...


They are beautiful pam. I love that pattern


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its windy here but fine. Little treasure comes today but I promise not to do much. I'm feeling good today.I might even do S and B. What harm can I do just sitting knittting eh? None.


Sorry I missed you Susan ..... Hope you continue to feel good, and enjoy S&B xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey, it bright but with a cold wind. How is everyone today?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it bright but with a cold wind. How is everyone today?


Good morning Purple - I am well, how are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from Surrey, it bright but with a cold wind. How is everyone today?
> ...


Evening Xiang, I'm fine and Mr P says he is feeling easier today.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Oh, that's good, what about his neck


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Yes thanks, that's much easier too. Hopefully he will improve now, provided he doesn't do anything daft.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


So ..... No more ladders in the house?
How is the dreaded beret going, still fighting with it?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its windy here but fine. Little treasure comes today but I promise not to do much. I'm feeling good today.I might even do S and B. What harm can I do just sitting knittting eh? None.


Morning Susan, so pleased you are feeling good. I think you will enjoy S&B, it's good to get out. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes thanks, that's much easier too. Hopefully he will improve now, provided he doesn't do anything daft.[/quote]

So ..... No more ladders in the house?
How is the dreaded beret going, still fighting with it?[/quote]

It's not the ladders in the house that are the problem, it's the ones going up to the roof!
Not talking about the beret - might??????? get it finished today - or not.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Im fighting with teeny tiny DPN's, so I think I will re-cast on my ASJ, with the correct number of stitches, and get that going properly - and take a break from the DPN project :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Im fighting with teeny tiny DPN's, so I think I will re-cast on my ASJ, with the correct number of stitches, and get that going properly - and take a break from the DPN project :roll: :roll:


I did more of my jacket last night and have nearly finished the increases. I only work on the small stuff in daylight. Good luck with your casting on.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Yes thanks, that's much easier too. Hopefully he will improve now, provided he doesn't do anything daft.


So ..... No more ladders in the house?
How is the dreaded beret going, still fighting with it?[/quote]

It's not the ladders in the house that are the problem, it's the ones going up to the roof!
Not talking about the beret - might??????? get it finished today - or not.[/quote]

Ok, I will leave that one alone :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Im fighting with teeny tiny DPN's, so I think I will re-cast on my ASJ, with the correct number of stitches, and get that going properly - and take a break from the DPN project :roll: :roll:
> ...


Thanks, I might need it tonight.

I am going to cast on the stitches, while I can still concentrate - have a good day, and enjoy whatever you are going to do xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning, lovely ladies! Hope you are all well? We too have a bright, sunny morning but it is c-c-c-c-c-cold!! Am going off to Zumba shortly and then will pop to the LYS in nearby Eltham for some bits of yarn I need - but - I will be back later!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Im fighting with teeny tiny DPN's, so I think I will re-cast on my ASJ, with the correct number of stitches, and get that going properly - and take a break from the DPN project :roll: :roll:
> ...


You've nearlt caught me up! I do mine while watching TV but it does cause probs! My reverse stocking stitch bits keep knittin 3 rows of themselves instead of 2, will have to give them a slap!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, lovely ladies! Hope you are all well? We too have a bright, sunny morning but it is c-c-c-c-c-cold!! Am going off to Zumba shortly and then will pop to the LYS in nearby Eltham for some bits of yarn I need - but - I will be back later!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Morning Londy, Happy Zumbaing. I'm thinking about going swimming, but that is as far as I've got this morning. You are right it's definitely chilly. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


And I forget to change colour and do the increase! :roll: You wouldn;'t believe how many stitch counters I am using at the moment,. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am just watching the news and the body in the car park in Leicester is Richard III. Brilliant, brilliant research.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to get organised. Have a good day/evening/morning everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH is taking me to S and b and will come back for me and my friend. I WAS going to walk there but it's so gusty and I don't think I've got the balance.I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Believe me Purly, if you can clear a room a day there is no way your house is anything like as bad as mine! If DH moved out tomorrow it would take me at least a month to clear and clean it to my liking, but while he's here.....I have no chance. If I clear a space he fills it with what I consider rubbish.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I,ve just had another thought. It's 1 whole year today since I gave up Smoking!!!!. I'd like to say I never looked back.....But I'd be lieing hahahaha...


CONGRATULATIONS AND CELEBRATIONS ETC.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please Pam....Thats part of the rules hahaha. You must post pictures.
> ...


beautiful, and they look so warm. Another neat knitter!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I used to do a lot of stuff like this. DH is still wearing some of it. One day I'll work out how to put pictures into my computer.......


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello ladies from a very cold Southern Indiana, all the photos are lovely
> ...


but he also possibly has whiplash, which is as worrying.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I am just watching the news and the body in the car park in Leicester is Richard III. Brilliant, brilliant research.


I'm so glad they've found him. He must be the most maligned king in history, ruled reasonably well, and deserves a proper burial at the very least.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

talking to myself again! Oh well. You'll catch up!
I haven't been on for a couple of days. Life caught up with me. On Saturday afternoon DS2 took me over the downs to Steyning to see a dear friend. I love the drive OVER the downs rather than through them on the main roads. It was a gloriously warm sunny day and the views from the very top are tremendous. A bit worrying to look down on the flood plains though. Far too much water, even here. 
Then we stayed out longer than we should have so I had to go back to his to collect the GSs who were 'being dumped off' by DIL. Her words. She'd had them overnight and that's too much for her. When they finally took me home they decided they wanted to sleep at Nan's, so DS took DH out for a drink and Nan put them to bed - eventually! What a wonderful surprise day.
Then they stayed for the whole of yesterday while DS and DH went to the workshop. I took the shopping to The Range - wonderful place for arty children. We bought quite a few things. I had a wonderful weekend.
And now I am in my third sunny day running, so I'm much happier with life, but have a lot of work to catch up with.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


....and we're actually doing a tutorial??!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> talking to myself again! Oh well. You'll catch up!
> I haven't been on for a couple of days. Life caught up with me. On Saturday afternoon DS2 took me over the downs to Steyning to see a dear friend. I love the drive OVER the downs rather than through them on the main roads. It was a gloriously warm sunny day and the views from the very top are tremendous. A bit worrying to look down on the flood plains though. Far too much water, even here.
> Then we stayed out longer than we should have so I had to go back to his to collect the GSs who were 'being dumped off' by DIL. Her words. She'd had them overnight and that's too much for her. When they finally took me home they decided they wanted to sleep at Nan's, so DS took DH out for a drink and Nan put them to bed - eventually! What a wonderful surprise day.
> Then they stayed for the whole of yesterday while DS and DH went to the workshop. I took the shopping to The Range - wonderful place for arty children. We bought quite a few things. I had a wonderful weekend.
> And now I am in my third sunny day running, so I'm much happier with life, but have a lot of work to catch up with.


Glad you had such a lovely weekend, Saxy! I too had my gks overnight on Saturday, took the little one swimming and then we all watched the Chronicles of Narnia on TV and then we were out for lunch with them all, most satisfactory!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > talking to myself again! Oh well. You'll catch up!
> ...


Isn't life wonderful when you're a Grandmother and allowed to borrow them! 8-year-old says he wants to stay at Nan's every weekend. Unfortunately Mum has them Friday overnight, so Dad wouldn't get much time with them if they then came to me. But it was nice having them all here. We fitted three of them in one room.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


They are DEFINITELY related. I always say that if he goes before me bless him, I'll have the decorators in. His mother always said she'd have a gas fire in!!!!

Been to s and B and I;m a bit tired but comfy in my chair now. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > talking to myself again! Oh well. You'll catch up!
> ...


I think mine are at the stage where they aren't bothered on going to Grandma's. It's getting to me a bit but they all grow up. They didn't come down with mam on Saturday, or DS the week before. :thumbdown:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Well done you! Did you enjoy it? x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I'm dreading that, we were just talking about it yesterday, hopefull, we've got a little while yet!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny but chilly Siesta Lane. DH and I overslept this morniing. Felt good to sleep in, but staring chores late. Oh well.

Purple sorry your jacket is causing you a little mix up. I don't blame you for working on your tiny projects during the day. Better light. Glad to hear Mr. P feeling some improvement.

Judi glad you enjoyed your time with the GKs. They are a joy to be around. Have fun CO your surprise jacket. I have mine to do yet.

GS Congratulations to you. A year without the smokies. Very big achievement. Have fun at S and B. Glad your hubby is driving you.

Saxy what a wonderful weekend you had. The best part was that so much was a surprise and you got your GSs for overnight. So happy for you.

Pam your gloves aer well done. They are lovely. AmyKnits on the forum also posted the same pattern of glove, but hers was red and cream colored. Are you and her in the same club? Have fun at your get together today.

Londy Another fortunate grandma, you had your dear GKs overnight also and got to spend fun time together. I am envious of all you grandmas who have your GKs nearby.

Hope Binky and Linky are doing well with the snow and cold that was happening in their area.

Jynx hope you and the family enjoyed the Superbowl game. It was shocking to see half the lights go off during the game.Hope your hectic week goes by quickly for you.

Well off to finish cleaning the last bits of the house. DH and I need to pick up a few items today so need to get my backside in ear and get started. Oh, I frogged the whole cowl I had done. It was not looking to my standards, so it is no more. Need to find a better pattern and the yarn is the splitting type, which I just hate. Hope to chat later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny but chilly Siesta Lane. DH and I overslept this morniing. Felt good to sleep in, but staring chores late. Oh well.
> 
> Purple sorry your jacket is causing you a little mix up. I don't blame you for working on your tiny projects during the day. Better light. Glad to hear Mr. P feeling some improvement.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, good for you sleeping in this morning, it feels so naughty doesn't it? I keep telling DH I am going to have a duvet day if this weather doesn't warm up soon!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


yes I did Londy...thankyou. It was quite quietfor a change.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Purley......I'm so pleased that you are back in the fold. I am thinking of going to dancing tonight and taking my knitting with me. I'm going to see what I feel like in an hour. It's good to get a bit of normality again.

Why are you so worried about your chores girl? I bet you could eat from the floor in your house. Don't worry too much.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


you stay comfy. Our lesser halves would get on like a house on fire, but I'm not sure who would lead who astray.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


That happens, they get busy with their lives, but there's never anyone like Gran. In your case it could be because you have been ill, and they don't like to see you like that. DS3 could never visit his Grandad in hospital even though he loved him to bits. He just couldn't face seeing him unwell.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Yesterday was the anniversary of both mine and DH's father's deaths, same day exactly 50 years apart. Mine died when I was six - far too young, and his had a good long life. Ironically our eldest GS was born on the same date, so it became a good day. Strange how life has a way of evening things out.
GS spent half of the day with his young daughters, and half at the workshop with Grandad and uncle, while I kept the boys so they could relax.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sure Your'e right about the GS's and illness. GS1 says I talk precisely aND slow like grandad did when he had 2 whiskeys at Christmas hahahaha..

It's sad when you loose a parent when you're young. Mam dies when I was 11. March 11th. When I had my first miscarriage it was March the 11th 10yrs later. Sttange isn't it?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sure Your'e right about the GS's and illness. GS1 says I talk precisely aND slow like grandad did when he had 2 whiskeys at Christmas hahahaha..
> 
> It's sad when you loose a parent when you're young. Mam dies when I was 11. March 11th. When I had my first miscarriage it was March the 11th 10yrs later. Sttange isn't it?


What a coincidence I lost my baby on 12th March and had to have emergency surgery for an absess on 12th March the follow year.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone from sunny and windy Surrey. Been for SWIM THIS morning (Mr P was annoyed that he could not come) Been sending pms back and forward to the organiser of workshops regrding the start of this workshop that Londy and I are doing. How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Thank you, Susan. I hope you have a good, relaxing day today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Thank you, Saxy! They are warm. I'm really glad I did them and learned how to do this sort of knitting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon everyone from sunny and windy Surrey. Been for SWIM THIS morning (Mr P was annoyed that he could not come) Been sending pms back and forward to the organiser of workshops regrding the start of this workshop that Londy and I are doing. How is everyone today? xxx


I DONT want you and londy worrying over this mind :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Pam would your pattern be floating over the internet?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon everyone from sunny and windy Surrey. Been for SWIM THIS morning (Mr P was annoyed that he could not come) Been sending pms back and forward to the organiser of workshops regrding the start of this workshop that Londy and I are doing. How is everyone today? xxx
> ...


Me I don't worry, just told LOndy I'm going to the Outer Outer Outer Hebrides tomorrow where they don't have any internet :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning Pam, have you been for your walk yet. I had a swim today.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


just think how good it feels to be sharing your knowledge. Best of all, look how close (even closer!) you and Londy have become.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think that your frienship is good. This will bring you closer together and instead of one having an ulcer you will both get one together!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Susan, I'm not sure a friend gave me the copy I have. It came from some book. The pattern is called Stars. You might be able to Google it. There are many free patterns on the internet if you Google Selbu or Norwegian knitting. 
Sorry I'm not too much help.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


It's always fun to share. I am sure we will enjoy it. I just love teaching.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think that your frienship is good. This will bring you closer together and instead of one having an ulcer you will both get one together!!!!!!


Heehee, we share everything!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning Pam, have you been for your walk yet. I had a swim today.


Good morning (afternoon), Purple. Not yet. Got up late. Will go shortly, though. Good for you for going swimming. I'm going to have a cup of coffee and then go out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Pam, have you been for your walk yet. I had a swim today.
> ...


Enjoy your coffee, I've just had a hot chocolate.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

***********IMPORTANT MESSAGE****************

Londy and I will be starting the Surprise Jacket Workshop this coming Sunday. Further information coming soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

afternoon Saxy, how are you today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm [popping off now as the marmalade needs labelling before I forget which one is which. Susan enjoy watching the dancing if you are going. Pam enjoy your walk. And everyone else just enjoy whatever you are doing. Catch you later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I shall try that...I'm full of ideas and then I wake up. :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> ***********IMPORTANT MESSAGE****************
> 
> Londy and I will be starting the Surprise Jacket Workshop this coming Sunday. Further information coming soon.


Keep us posted.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > ***********IMPORTANT MESSAGE****************
> ...


Willl do. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny but chilly Siesta Lane. DH and I overslept this morniing. Felt good to sleep in, but staring chores .
> 
> Pam your gloves aer well done. They are lovely. AmyKnits on the forum also posted the same pattern of glove, but hers was red and cream colored. Are you and her in the same club? Have fun at your get together.
> 
> Hope to chat later.


Thank you, Purly. No, I don't know AmyKnits, but Will have to look her up and check out hers.

Have a great day.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I think that your frienship is good. This will bring you closer together and instead of one having an ulcer you will both get one together!!!!!!
> ...


EVERYTHING!!xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm [popping off now as the marmalade needs labelling before I forget which one is which. Susan enjoy watching the dancing if you are going. Pam enjoy your walk. And everyone else just enjoy whatever you are doing. Catch you later. Love and hugs xxx


Thanks. I'll be back after a bit as well. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Well almost everything! :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny but chilly Siesta Lane. DH and I overslept this morniing. Felt good to sleep in, but staring chores late. Oh well.
> 
> Purple sorry your jacket is causing you a little mix up. I don't blame you for working on your tiny projects during the day. Better light. Glad to hear Mr. P feeling some improvement.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly doing ok here watched the Super Bowl and tried to organize my patterns while watching, it was pretty wild watching the lights go out.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gs so glad that you were able to get out and go to S and B and that you had a good time!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> afternoon Saxy, how are you today?


I'm good. I'd prefer to be bad, but I've been alone all day and that's indulgent enough.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

So glad that you all had a wonderful weekend with your GK's

sounds like so much fun

Of to mold some minds Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Binky. I still havent sent you that package yet, I hope you aren't in a hurry hahahah. Have you still got snow?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I still haven't made it out yet. Enjoyed my coffe and I had to make some phone calls related to my retirement and then I decided to fix DH his favorite breakfast of biscuits and gravy and eat my own breakfast. Going to get dressed in a few minutes and go before I lose my ambition to do it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Binky. I still havent sent you that package yet, I hope you aren't in a hurry hahahah. Have you still got snow?


Thats Ok and yes we do! it even snowed some yesterday


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I really gotta go now they are losing focus.

love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, got my walk in and now ready for the rest of the day.

Hope you are all having good day/afternoon/evening.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ok, got my walk in and now ready for the rest of the day.
> 
> Hope you are all having good day/afternoon/evening.


Hi Pam, Glad you have had your walk. I've just had my dinner and am settling down to knit for a while. Did you see the Surprise Jacket workshop will open on Sunday. I'll post the link later.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. I am all wrap up in my jim-jams already. I have a cold and am heading off to bed ver soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Pam I saw your gloves. The are lovely. You do really good work :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. I am all wrap up in my jim-jams already. I have a cold and am heading off to bed ver soon.


Hi Rebecca, Sorry you have a cold. Snuggle up and keep warm. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. I am all wrap up in my jim-jams already. I have a cold and am heading off to bed ver soon.
> ...


That's the plan.
How are you? (And mr.P's purple B)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Not too bad, been for a swim today. Mr P is now going technicoloured. He is less sore today although this evening he is quite sore.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Well, I hope he continues to inprove.

Doest the swimming help you not feel too painful?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I am having problems with my knees and hips so I can't walk very far and if I don't exercise I will seize up so swimming keeps everything moving. I can only swim on my back and take it very easy. Managed about 30 lengths today.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Thirty lengths is very good.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm off to bed now...just finished my cuppa. Chat soon. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm off to bed now...just finished my cuppa. Chat soon. xxx


NIGHT NIGHT,hope you feel better tomorrow. Love and hugs.

I'm off to knit. But I'll be back later.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Night night. Happy knitting :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple I swim on my back also. Back stroke is my favorite stroke for swimming. Although at the moment my shoulder joints aren't working great. Can't wit for your Kal to start. I am going to look through my yarns and see what I have to make this. Hope Mr. P didn't over do today as he is so sore now.

GS glad you had a fun time at S&B today. Enjoy the music and others dancing tonight if you go. Knitting sounds like fun while watching all the folks. Right now you could eat off the floors, now tomorrow might be another story.lol

Lifeline so sorry you are feeling under the weather wih a cold. Lots of sleep and liquids for you dear. Nitey nite.

Pam it was perhaps Friday or Saturday AmyKnits posted pic of her mittens. You were very good to take your walk. I think I might have stayed in. I do not like the cold. So I make any excuse not to be out in it. 
Hence we are in Florida during the winter. lol

Saxy a whole day to yourself. Lovely. Hope you enjoyed it very much.

Binky you are a very dedicated Mom teaching your kids at home. In todays world almost afraid to send children into schools for fear there could be a nut about with a gun.

Londy I know you and Purple will do a super job teaching us how to do the surprise jacket. Looking forward to your class.

Got back from Loews home improvement store and the grocery. I sat in car and read a book and watched our Daisy while hubby did the shopping. Was tired from scrubbing this morning.Time to prepare dinner meal. Hope o beback later. Love to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, got my walk in and now ready for the rest of the day.
> ...


Hi Purple, I'm glad I had it, too! We just finished lunch and when I finish up here I'm going to do some knitting and get organized for my knit group tonight. Yes, I did see that the workshop will open on Sunday. I guess I best get busy on my jacket! 

I hope you have a great evening of knitting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pam I saw your gloves. The are lovely. You do really good work :thumbup:


Thanks, Rebecca! It was a fun project to learn.

I'm sorry you have a cold and am glad you are in bed already! I hope you feel better tomorrow.

Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That's a pretty good swim! That's good that you have a form of exercise you can do when your joints are bothering you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple I swim on my back also. Back stroke is my favorite stroke for swimming. Although at the moment my shoulder joints aren't working great. Can't wit for your Kal to start. I am going to look through my yarns and see what I have to make this. Hope Mr. P didn't over do today as he is so sore now.
> 
> GS glad you had a fun time at S&B today. Enjoy the music and others dancing tonight if you go. Knitting sounds like fun while watching all the folks. Right now you could eat off the floors, now tomorrow might be another story.lol
> 
> ...


Hi Purly,

I really had to make myself go - if I don't go as soon as I get up, I can find all kinds of reasons not to go. But I feel so much better since I did go. It was a little chilly this morning, but dry, so I really didn't have a very good excuse not to go. I'm glad I did.

Don't wear yourself out with all that cleaning!

Pam


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon everyone from sunny and windy Surrey. Been for SWIM THIS morning (Mr P was annoyed that he could not come) Been sending pms back and forward to the organiser of workshops regrding the start of this workshop that Londy and I are doing. How is everyone today? xxx
> ...


Too late for that Susan!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


But the pool is only 10 ft long!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Now that is SCARY .........


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


It is wonderful having them on loan - they are such busy little beings


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


I like comfy ...... I am going to a new craft group tomorrow, hopefully that one will be more relaxed than the previous one :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Yep, it usually starts in the early teens - I remember when it started getting difficult to get my girls to visit their grandma :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny but chilly Siesta Lane. DH and I overslept this morniing. Felt good to sleep in, but staring chores late. Oh well.
> 
> Purple sorry your jacket is causing you a little mix up. I don't blame you for working on your tiny projects during the day. Better light. Glad to hear Mr. P feeling some improvement.
> 
> ...


I am sad that you had to frog your cowl, ......... But oh so happy to hear that someone else also frogs whole items, if they are not happy with them - well done on aiming for a certain standard :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


That is very possible, one of my DD's didn't visit her Grandma, once she got ill - it frightened her (unfortunately due to an outing when in junior primary - she still has problems to this day)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday was the anniversary of both mine and DH's father's deaths, same day exactly 50 years apart. Mine died when I was six - far too young, and his had a good long life. Ironically our eldest GS was born on the same date, so it became a good day. Strange how life has a way of evening things out.
> GS spent half of the day with his young daughters, and half at the workshop with Grandad and uncle, while I kept the boys so they could relax.


A wonderful day, had by all


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


But then I wouldn't be able to talk to you :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think that your frienship is good. This will bring you closer together and instead of one having an ulcer you will both get one together!!!!!!


Hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Can't have that, so I'd better not go. Morning how are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I heard that! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Purple, I'm glad I had it, too! We just finished lunch and when I finish up here I'm going to do some knitting and get organized for my knit group tonight. Yes, I did see that the workshop will open on Sunday. I guess I best get busy on my jacket! 

I hope you have a great evening of knitting.[/quote]

Don't worry about it Pam, you don't have to have it finished before we start. In fact you don't have to have it started before we start. This is going to be a fun workshop. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had my bedtime drink and I'm off to bed now. Coven meeting tomorrow so I have to brush the cobwebs off my broomstick and then in the afternoon I'm having an eye test. And if anybody is interested I haven't finished the beret. Have a good day/evening/night. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Had my bedtime drink and I'm off to bed now. Coven meeting tomorrow so I have to brush the cobwebs off my broomstick and then in the afternoon I'm having an eye test. And if anybody is interested I haven't finished the beret. Have a good day/evening/night. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


Oh I missed you - I thought you would have been in bed ages ago. I have emailed the pattern of Pam's mittens to Susan - they are on Ravelry, if you were thinking of trying them :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> ***********IMPORTANT MESSAGE****************
> 
> Londy and I will be starting the Surprise Jacket Workshop this coming Sunday. Further information coming soon.


I have cast on my 805 stitches :shock: :shock: :shock: & counted them 150 times to make sure :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

I have marked the correct number of stitches either end, and will begin the first row today ........ sometime :? :?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello I have a question I have some fingering yarn and it doesn't say what size needles to use any suggestions? maybe pattern suggestions also?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > ***********IMPORTANT MESSAGE****************
> ...


that is a lot of stitches


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Tell me about it :lol: :lol: but it is 2 ply


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello I have a question I have some fingering yarn and it doesn't say what size needles to use any suggestions? maybe pattern suggestions also?


Idk what fingering yarn is


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I have a question I have some fingering yarn and it doesn't say what size needles to use any suggestions? maybe pattern suggestions also?
> ...


really small, maybe a little thicker than lace weight


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

gonna go watch a movie with the DH and kids


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


You could probably get away with a size between 2.75mm & 3.75mm depending on how you want your work to look. I am using 2.75mm, which is quite big for 2ply


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Purple, I'm glad I had it, too! We just finished lunch and when I finish up here I'm going to do some knitting and get organized for my knit group tonight. Yes, I did see that the workshop will open on Sunday. I guess I best get busy on my jacket!
> 
> I hope you have a great evening of knitting.


Don't worry about it Pam, you don't have to have it finished before we start. In fact you don't have to have it started before we start. This is going to be a fun workshop. xx[/quote]

I'm only 6 rows into it and probably won't be much further along than that when it starts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Had my bedtime drink and I'm off to bed now. Coven meeting tomorrow so I have to brush the cobwebs off my broomstick and then in the afternoon I'm having an eye test. And if anybody is interested I haven't finished the beret. Have a good day/evening/night. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx
> ...


Thanks, Judi, for doing that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'd say that's about right.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Thanks Pam, I have a lot of trouble with the "NEW" grading of the different thicknesses of yarn - I understand ply, but not "fingering" or "worsted"


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright sunny and rather cold Surrey. Very strong winds last night but calmer now. How is everyone this morning. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Pam, I have a lot of trouble with the "NEW" grading of the different thicknesses of yarn - I understand ply, but not "fingering" or "worsted"[/quote]

Evening Xiang, I found a chart on the internet that gave the comparison thicnkess of yarn, I find it very useful. I'll try and find yhou the link. How are you today?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a bright sunny and rather cold Surrey. Very strong winds last night but calmer now. How is everyone this morning. xx


Everyone, in this neck of the wood, are great - I am relax inning with my knitting and a cup of tea .... How are you xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang, this is the link:-

http://www.scarletdash.co.uk/customer-service/charts/yarn-weight-conversions/


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Thanks Pam, I have a lot of trouble with the "NEW" grading of the different thicknesses of yarn - I understand ply, but not "fingering" or "worsted"


Evening Xiang, I found a chart on the internet that gave the comparison thicnkess of yarn, I find it very useful. I'll try and find yhou the link. How are you today?[/quote]

Thanks, it will come in handy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a bright sunny and rather cold Surrey. Very strong winds last night but calmer now. How is everyone this morning. xx
> ...


I'M fine off the meet the coven this morning. Probably going to take my jacket with me but there are three balls of yarn the size of footballs, so I might just start another pair of socks.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Pam, I have a lot of trouble with the "NEW" grading of the different thicknesses of yarn - I understand ply, but not "fingering" or "worsted"
> ...


Thanks, it will come in handy[/quote]

Got it saved - will come in real handy later xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm on the third row of my restart, oh well, I will get there :roll: :roll:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-146542-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

